# Condolences to Dove, her beloved son John passed at 2:40 Nov 13/07



## Dove

*My son John (51) had a rash last week that went from itching to extreme pain. He went to the ER at 2:30 AM Friday morning. After a lot of testing it was decided he had Shingles and LEUKEMIA. We cant believe this after loosing his Dad last October. I think we are all in shock. He starts chemo next Monday for 4-6 weeks and then off to Stanford in San Francisco. I have one other son and John has a beautiful wife Sandie and two sons ages 18 and 22. The last two years have been a living h--- for us all and now this. 

Please God, don't let this be true !    *


----------



## wasabi

Oh my dear Marge. I can't believe this is happening to you and your family. All I can do is send you a big hug and know that you and yours will be in my prayers.


----------



## VeraBlue

Dove, I'm not sure what to say.  This place seems like a living room at times, and everyone tries to say the right thing.   Coming from me, and what my beliefs are, I fear it will sound contrived.   I don't believe in a god, so I cannot say I'll pray for you.
What I do believe in is spirit and strength and community.  

You've always impressed me as a good and right person.  I believe that you will all find a way through this simply because it's what you do.  However it happens, you won't do it alone, nor will your son.  It takes a special type of person to reach out when they need to, knowing that it will help.

I hope for peaceful days and nights for your family, and laughter when tears want to prevail.  Put it out there, and it will return to you.  

I hope I've made you feel a bit better, knowing at least, that I am thinking of you.


----------



## BlueCat

I'm so sorry to hear of this new round of troubles for your family.  I'll keep a good thought for you and your son.

BC


----------



## Constance

Oh, Marge, bless your heart. It seems troubles come in bunches. There were several times in my life that I felt like Job. 
You will find strength to deal with this. Just keep in mind that times will get better, sooner or later. 

I'm sending you strong vibes and warm hugs!


----------



## kadesma

_Oh Marge,_
_I'm so very sorry to hear this news. How, I wish, I could walk up to you, put my arms around you and give you a hug, or hold your hand, tell you it will be all better. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and in my prayers. If, you need to talk or anything please let me know.._
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge,  I can't tell you how shocked I am.  I will pray for John, his family, and you.  I am just in shock.  I am so very sorry.


----------



## MJ

John, you and everyone will be in my thoughts and prayers Marge.


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh Marge, words fail me at this moment... 
I can just offer you a big, heartfelt...


----------



## BreezyCooking

Many blessings sent your way.


----------



## Barbara L

Dear Marge,

James and I am praying for John, you, and your whole family.  I know this news had to be so hard for you to hear.  Do your best to keep your spirits up, and help John keep his spirits up--things will get better, I just feel it.  

Barbara


----------



## Barb L.

*Marge, just remember you are not alone, we are all here for you, with prayers and hugs.  Our hearts are with you, take care,  our Lord will prevail !
*


----------



## Maidrite

My heart goes out to you and your family Dove, We LOVE you so much here and We will be praying and keeping you all in our prayers. I hope you feel the LOVE from all of us here. I just want to give you a hug. Please know we are here for you forever. 
Love and Hugs James


----------



## middie

Praying for your family Dove. I'm just in disbelief right now so I'm afraid I can't say much.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leukemia 

    Marge Im SO sorry. Im beyond words here. Please tell me if there is anything I can do beyond prayers. We are ALL here for you. What things will he have to go thru to get better?


----------



## Michelemarie

My gosh, Marge! I am so sorry to hear of this news.  I have been praying for you and your family.  My prayers will continue and and prayer for good health will be added.  Marge, know that you have a lot of love here.


----------



## expatgirl

It's just NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!! Know that my good wishes and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## jkath

Marge, 
I will most definitely being praying for John, his wife & children, for you and your other son, that you'll feel God's strength throughout this time in your lives. I wish I could give you a great big hug.


----------



## amber

Marge, I am at a loss for words right now.  You lost Paul in October, and for this to happen, and why, is beyond me.  Keep strong.


----------



## JoAnn L.

You and your whole family are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you all. May the love of family and friends give you all strength.


----------



## Dove

*Kevin and i went to see him this eve. They put a shunt or whatever they call it this morning. At least they don't have to keep sticking needles in his arm now. 
He is running over 102 fever and feels terrible. He is so sick..he can't eat or even get Ensure down. Only water. I saw his dad go from 175 pounds to 80 pounds. that is all I can think of when he pushes his food aside...John is pretty good size..not an ounce of fat. He is about 200 and 6'2" tall.
Monday we will know more about all this..
Thank you all for your Prayers..they are needed so much now..again. 
Love to all of you
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dearest Marge,

So sorry to hear the unfortunate news.  Just know that those of us here at DC are your helpmates and shoulder when needed.

All you have to do is speak, ask or lean.  We'll all be here.  Lots of love and prayers are sent your way.

Be well.  We love you.

Katie


----------



## luvs

marge, many tears & hugs.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh Marge I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are definetly sent your way. 
I know how you must be struggling with grief and concern at the same time. I totally empathize with you. As you know my mom died in Jan. 2004 from cancer and then we were faced with dad having a stroke in October 2004 and finally a massive one in July 2005. I just couldn't believe I was being hit with 2 major things so closely together. I still can't believe I came through it all because there were times when I just wanted to crawl into a hole and hide.
What got me through is knowing there is a reason for everything and even though I didn't know and still don't know....why God made me experience these two things.... I will know when its my time to join them. 
What kept me going too was the love and support of my loved ones and friends and knowing that God never gives us more than we an handle. 
So please try to find your way with dealing with this that will benefit you. And know that we are all here for you whenever you need us. We love you Marge and we're all here to help you in anyway we can!


----------



## expatgirl

ditto, Sizzlin_In------so many prayers are with you, Marge_


----------



## sattie

Marge, I'm so sorry you are having to face so many tough trials in your life.  It is so hard and you can feel singled out.  God won't put more on you than you can handle, but I remember thinking I can't take much more.  About 4 years ago, my trials started with my father-in-law passing, 6 months later, my dad passed, 6 months after that my mom, and another several months after that I had to put my dog to sleep.  It was not a fun time for me and I certainly understand your plight.  I am praying for you dear, and if you ever need to talk or vent, you have a great family here!!!


----------



## Half Baked

Marge, I am absolutely speechless.  Take care of yourself so you'll be able to help your son and I will continue with my prayers.

This is so sad.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Dear Marge, I can't find the words to say how sorry I am to read your news. I hope that the news from the hospital on Monday will be in your favour.
Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## stargazer021

Dear Marge,
Even though I don't know you I feel the fear in your message.    I will be praying for your son and the rest of your family. I don't know why troubles seems to come in like tidal waves but please do not let go of hope... or your faith to get you through whatever lies ahead.


----------



## corazon

I'm so sorry to hear this Marge.  You and your family are in my thoughts and I hope things are on the up and up for you very soon.


----------



## Dove

This is a double whammy ! Kevin just said on the phone "Mom, why couldn't it have been me ? John has a family..this isn't fair". 
Non stop tears here..loosing Paul was one of the hardest things I've (we) gone through and now this. John is in so much pain..don't know if it is caused by the quarter size shingles or what ever else is going on. We should know tomorrow what type and the results of the bone marrow they took from his hip. He can't keep anything down..no food or even Ensure. When they start Chemo he is going to be sooo sick. they plan on seven days of chemo then off a few then seven days etc. He will stay in the hospital for 4 weeks then to Stanford U. in San Francisco for bone marrow transplants.
Love you guys
Marge


----------



## Katie H

Marge,

More love and prayers are sent your way from Buck and me.  Stay strong and lean on those of us at DC.  We are here for you.  Big strong hugs are enveloping you even as I write this.

Katie and Buck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge; from previous posts I've made, you know what I believe. I won't go into some long winded disertation. I will say that you are in my prayers, and that everything that happens, good or bad in our lives, we are given the strength to sustain. I truly hope this doesn't sound harsh, but we learn, and grow stronger from adversity and challenge.

Know that you are not alone, that your family is there to help support your son, and we are here to help support you and yours. Don't let suffering drag you down. Remain strong in your core beliefs, and trust our Heavenly Father. He will sustain you, and give you the strength to be there for your son.

Most of us, at least by the time we hit 50, and usually younger, have witnessed first hand, loss, and pain, and suffering. IO have, and expect to see more before this life is over.  If we are lucky, we have our Faith, and a strong family to help us cope. And we learn that mortality is just a small part of our journey.

I hope for you and your son the very best, and blessings of strenght, and if it is possible, for a remission of the cancer and shingles.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*I understand what you are saying..it is just that it is such a shock.
I thank you all for your support and prayers. Right now he is all that matters.
marge*


----------



## expatgirl

Marge,

Please don't lose hope--the medical profession has made such strides in treating leukemia-------a diagnosis  of shingles is a horrible one in itself but still treatable though very painful.  Hope that he gets good news soon and thank goodness he is young.  Keep us posted and be sure that you take  good care of yourself--we're all praying and rooting for you and your family.


----------



## buckytom

marge, there's not much i can add but my prayers, and a hug for you. .

if you look, in time you'll find the reason why you're going through this. just remember we're here to help you get through, if you need it. 
may god bless and watch over your family.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_lean on us, let us help even if it's just listening..I cannot imagine what a shock this is and how it must hurt. Stay strong for your boys, believe it or not, as big as they are, they need their mommy right now. Hugs to all of you._
_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06

Marge, sorry to hear the sad news.  I don't believe your family deserves all this but as the saying goes, bad things happen to good people.  Whatever the outcome, be strong and look up on the bright side of things.  All the very best to your son.  May God bless you and your family.


----------



## bethzaring

I am so sorry you are going through this.  Please know that many of us are praying for you and your family.  We will help you through this too.


----------



## lulu

Marge, I'm so sorry.  As others have said,your son, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, may you find strength in the love that surrounds you. May God Bless your whole family.


----------



## Sandyj

Marge, my prayers are truly with you and your son John and all your family. Love, Sandyj


----------



## PytnPlace

I have kept you in my prayers this weekend.  You have a wealth of support her . . . I hope knowing that brings you some measure of comfort.


----------



## lyndalou

Dove, My thoughts and prayers join those of all of your friends here. Sending hugs as well
Lyndalou


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, I can't imagine how much you and your family is hurting right now.  I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.  You're such good people--you don't deserve all of this hurt!

Please keep us posted on what you learn.  Remember, you are a strong, brave woman.  We love you!


----------



## jennyema

Marge, dear, I am so sorry!!

God Bless you and your family ....


----------



## SierraCook

Dove, I am so sorry.  I will think good thoughts for you and John.  Take care.  
Hugs, SC


----------



## Candocook

We can and WILL  all hope it is a very treatable type--LOTS has been done in recent years.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Candocook said:
			
		

> We can and WILL  all hope it is a very treatable type--LOTS has been done in recent years.



I concur. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Chopstix

Dear Marge, I pray for strength for you and your family.  Miracles still happen and there is always hope.  (I myself was a witness to my mom's miraculous recovery.) Big hugs to you.


----------



## TATTRAT

I wish you and yours all the best in this trying situation.


----------



## ChefJune

Marge, count me among those who are sending you cyber hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge I am so sorry to hear your news.  Our prayers are with you and your family as you go through this trial.   

Sometimes it just seems that the amount of tragedy in our lives is overwhelming and there just doesn't seem to be any reason we can comprehend for it all.  

As others have said, leukemia is now a highly treatable cancer.  Shingles are terribly painful - gads what a terrible combination - but perhaps without the shingles the leukemia might not have been found?  Stanford is an excellent facility staffed by top notch doctors!  

If he's having trouble with the Ensure perhaps some of the "fittness" waters like the Kellogs protein water and some of the others?????   

Again our prayers are with you and we're sending huge warm hugs for you all!


----------



## Alix

Take heart Marge, they caught the leukemia much earlier than they would have otherwise so the treatment there is coming earlier too. Good news there. The shingles are likely what is giving him so much pain. My Dad went through shingles and chemo treatments at the same time in his 70's and it was so hard to see him struggle like that. He came through it though. John is young and strong and you have a wonderful support system. I know its so scary and hard coming so soon after Paul, and my heart is aching for you sweet lady. You have my prayers and a shoulder and hug whenever you want them.

PS. Not sure what is available to you there, but my Dad visited a highly acclaimed acupuncturist who relieved so much of the shingles pain he was able to get out of bed and start LIVING again. A thought for John. Sometimes acupuncture can help with the nausea too. 

Big hugs Marge, I know this is a horrible time for your family. We are with you.


----------



## Lynan

Marge I am so very sorry you are being tested again so close to losing Paul. I will hold John, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers during this time and please dont lose hope. Medical science has many tricks up its sleeve, new ones at that.
Stay strong, and draw some of that strength from the multitude here that love you very much.

Lyn xxx


----------



## Barbara

prayers to you and all your family. When it's our kids it's so hard.  Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## pdswife

Good thoughts, warm wishes, prayers and hugs being sent.


----------



## kimbaby

praying for your family Marge...


----------



## mudbug

*{{{{{*Marge*}}}}}*


----------



## kitchenelf

I got off the phone with Marge a few minutes ago.  Her son has Acute Myeloid Leukemia.  He didn't handle the aggressive dose of chemo well and had to be taken off of it.  He is in ICU and not doing well.  If he can hang on for the next two weeks there just might be a brighter outlook.  

She just wanted me to catch everyone up.  She won't be on here in all probability.  She doesn't want people to think she is whining, nor weak, nor coming here for pity.  She's just terribly sad and devastated right now.


----------



## amber

Never feel like your whining Marge.  We are always here for you.  I too am devastated and at a loss for words right now.  I am truly sorry, thats all I can say right now.  

Amber


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, I don't think you are whining - and even if you were, who cares! We are all your friends here, and you are entitled to whine. You and your family remain in my prayers - you are a sweet loving kind person, we are all blessed to know you.  Prayers, hugs, and lots of love coming your way.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh Marge no one on here thinks your whining.  We're your extended family and when you hurt we hurt.  Please don't ever feel like you have to hold in your feelings/thoughts/concerns.  Your all in my thoughts and prayers and I hope and pray that God gives you and your loved ones the strength to get through this difficult time.  We love you Marge!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Oh, Marge. I am so sorry. You and your son have our love and our prayers.


----------



## wasabi

I'm thinking of you, dear friend.


----------



## Dove

*The Dr. said today he has a 50/50 chance. If he makes it to Monday he will have a 75% chance, He told Kevin he would be the most likely candidate for a  bone marrow match.

He is still in ICU and I hope he stays there..he has two nurses and is getting better care than if he was on a floor. He has pneumonia and is retaining fluid so he is allowed 2 liters of fluid a day. His fever has come down from 103* to 99.? They started the Chemo and my DIL said that  he must be getting better because he is telling every one how bad he feels. Up to now he wouldn't talk..just shake his head. 

Hold him in your Prayers please..and his family too. My DIL is with him day and night. She should have been a nurse. I'm so proud of her.
Marge
PS My sis from Indiana is flying in Sunday and my sis from Apple Valley (down south) will be here tomorrow.*


----------



## corazon

I'm so sorry Marge.  You and your family have been through so much.

We are with you.


----------



## boufa06

Dear Marge, I am sure your dear son will continue to get better and be able to receive the bone marrow transplant.  He is still young and should be able to overcome all odds.  You and your family are in my prayers.  The good Lord is also watching over you!


----------



## cara

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts, Marge. I hope all the best for your son and that you and your family will find some peace from everything!


----------



## licia

Marge, I'm so sorry to hear about your son.  I hadn't been on lately and just saw this thread.  My prayers are for him and his family and with you. I know this has got to be so hard for you as a mother, but we will just pray that he gets better each day.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## crewsk

Marge, you & your family are in my thoughts & prayers! {{{HUGS}}} to you all!


----------



## Alix

Marge, where there is life there is hope. We are with you. Still praying for John and you all.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - that is good news.  I love the fact that he's complaining!!!!!  Your DIL really loves him and she's going to do everything in her power to keep him here.  You should be very proud of your boys.


----------



## PA Baker

I agree--if he has the energy to complain, he's doing better!  I'm so glad to hear your news, Marge.  You have such wonderful, strong kids (and DIL!).  And I'm very happy to hear your sisters are coming in to be with you, too!!!!


----------



## Harborwitch

Complaining is a good sign!  After one of my surgeries last year the doctor asked how the pain was on a scale of 1 to 10.  I told him 26!  It was quickly remedied.  Complaining is a good thing.

I'm so glad your sisters are coming to be with you.  It is time to draw family close - and remember your "family" here are all praying for you and your family.  

Hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## mudbug

I will be very happy to hear that John is really pi$$ing off the nurses because he is hollering so much.

Hoping this is true very soon.


----------



## Dove

*My sis is here from S. Ca.&  We went to see him today, she couldn't go inside but could look through a window. He just had a pain med. before I arrived. The lady from Social Service called a meeting between one grandson, DIL and son Kevin. She said Sandie can't continue on like she has and it  needs to be done in shifts.They won't let me do one because hee needs someone who can get to him in a hurry and not fall down...LOL I did last Sat. and we thought I broke my thumb. The base of my left thumb is still the size of a lemon and is turning that color. 
Just keep Praying that he makes it to Monday..He had a bad night last night and was pulling all the tubes out saying he was going home. *


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_he is going to make it..prayers, good thoughts, all coming your way._

_kadesma_


----------



## Barbara L

Every prayer we pray includes John, his family, your other son, and of course you Marge.  Take care of yourself too--you don't want a whole citrus grove on your hands.     I pray that things turn around for the better sooner than later and that you can all rest easy very soon.  We love you Marge--John is fortunate to have such a loving mom and family.

Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Marge, if you were close, and if it was alright, I would visit you and bring chocolates and a BIG Yankee Candle. I feel helpless here. We love ya!!!!


----------



## Dove

*John is fighting as hard as he can..it is from day to day..He is on Chemo drip 24/7 and is in a lot of pain. He is taking blood and platelets all the time. when he is awake he is delirious. Very seldom alert to hold a conversation. He is hooked up to so many IV's that I don't know what all they are. Kevin and Christopher (Johns son )are with him from 10 AM to close to 9 PM. Kev is on his feet all the time either wiping the blood from his nose and using a suction thing to keep his mouth clear of blood too. He is so good and if he tells him he is going outside for some air John says "don't leave me Kevin, don't leave" His wife Sandie comes in for the night watch. They are all so tired they are just exhausted.

*


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge,

Just be as strong as you can be and know that everyone at DC is pulling for you and your whole family.  Getting closer and closer to Monday and more promise.  Lots of love and hugs are sent your way.

Love,

Katie E and Buck


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
How hard this is for all of you. But as ill as he is, deep down, John knows his sons are there and he knows all the others he loves are there as well. That must bring him so much comfort. How heart warming to see such deep love your family has for each other.
hugs to all of you,
kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

My heart aches for you and your family Marge  .  I hope you know how much we all love you and wished we could be there with you. Thoughts and prayers as always.  Take care of yourself! Love Sizz


----------



## texasgirl

Marge, I am so sorry to hear of your sorrow. Please know that I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## amber

Hey Marge, it's almost Monday!   This is a good sign I hope   75% chance!


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, continuing to pray - I'm glad it is Monday!


----------



## Andy M.

Marge:

Just got back and read this thread.  

I wish I could be there and give you a big hug.  Your son is in our thoughts.


----------



## kitchenelf

*Update*

I just got off the phone with Marge.  She's exhausted to say the least!  I am disheartened to say that it now appears the docs give John a 5% chance of making it.  They have him in a paralyzed state so he doesn't keep trying to pull everything out.  He knows what's going on but obviously cannot speak due to the tubes.  The doctor said he's never seen such a fighter.  The doctor stayed up all night praying in John's room - that's some doc, huh?

She could sure use some more prayers - she's got mine.  

I'm pulling for John, Marge - so is The Bear!  He sends his best and he sends bear hugs.


----------



## Katie H

Thanks for the update, Vicky.  I just sent an email to her.  Don't know when she'll look at it but at least she'll know those of us at DC are thinking about her.  What a rotten deal!  She's certainly had a lot on her plate the last several months.

Makes me appreciate the smallest blessing even more.  God love her.


----------



## SierraCook

Vicky, I also appreciate the update on John.  Dove, remember that we are all thinking of you and your family at during this difficult time.  Don't forget to take care of yourself.  It would not be good for our DC Grandma to be sick because she has worn herself out.


----------



## wasabi

Dearest Marge,

I think about you and your family often and send prayers for John every night.

With Warm Aloha, Linda


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_my thoughts are for all of you. Prayers are there for all of your as well. Please take care of yourself. We love you._
_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

I don't know what to say except what everyone else has been saying.  We love you, Marge.


----------



## licia

Marge, I'm so sorry and am praying for your son and the whole family.


----------



## crewsk

Marge, you & your family are in my continued thoughts & prayers!


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, Marge, my heart is aching for you and your family.  John's blessed to have such a wonderful doctor!  I'm keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.  {{huge hugs}} to you.


----------



## amber

You have my continued prayers Marge.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## boufa06

Marge, am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping that a miracle will happen to save John.  Please continue to have faith and be strong.  Do take care.


----------



## Alix

John's fighting and that Dr knows it. Still praying for you both Marge. Hang in there.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thoughts and prayers continue Marge..........We Love You!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, please remember we are with you every step of the way. Love and prayers. JoAnn


----------



## amber

You know what Marge, if this were my child, I'd welcome the 5% chance.  Don't give up sweetheart.  Keep strong


----------



## Clutch

My GF wasn't supposed to make it thru the night the second time she ended up in the hospital with cancer. She made it thru and than had to be put into a "medical coma" to allow the treatment to work. Her body was fighting the it. Than when she was released, all of her muscles had atrophied(sp) and she was fully paralized. Now, if you look at her, aside from the scar on her neck (which I don't even see anymore) you'd never know.

Like I told her when we got together every time she told me she should have died, It wasn't her time.

It's not your sons time either. 

My prayers go out to you and him.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Marge, we love you. 
I will still love you tomorrow. We are a group that will lift your heart. We are a group that wants to hug you from far away distances. 
Jesus has plans, and I cant figure them out. Infact Im really ticked at where Im at. But there IS a perfect plan. I wish I could understand. As of this moment Im VERY mad at God. WHY!?!?!? It doesnt make any sense. Maybe Im not thinking correctly. But I'll bow down to His plan. 
All my hopes. My heart is with you.


----------



## MJ

Marge, still praying for you and John. Stay strong.


----------



## Dove

*John is still fighting hard. the Dr said when he first came in he was dyeing and can't believe that he is still here.They are doing All they can. The cancer is all gone from what they see but the fluid and hemorrhaging going on in his lungs is the problem now. He is not breathing on his own..all machine's. Mu DIL is there day and night. Bless her for taking such good care and loving my son so much. I am expecting a call from Kevin any time now to let me know how he is tonight. I went down there today to take my DIL a gift from him since he always does something nice for her on Valentines Day.[/They were both asleep so I left. Sandie called and said " I sure have a tricky Mother in Law...LOL"
More later and thanks to all of you.
Marge]*


----------



## middie

All I can do is echo everyone else here Dove.


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:
			
		

> *John is still fighting hard. the Dr said when he first came in he was dyeing and can't believe that he is still here.They are doing All they can. The cancer is all gone from what they see but the fluid and hemorrhaging going on in his lungs is the problem now. He is not breathing on his own..all machine's. Mu DIL is there day and night. Bless her for taking such good care and loving my son so much. I am expecting a call from Kevin any time now to let me know how he is tonight. I went down there today to take my DIL a gift from him since he always does something nice for her on Valentines Day.[/They were both asleep so I left. Sandie called and said " I sure have a tricky Mother in Law...LOL"
> More later and thanks to all of you.
> Marge]*


*

Marge, it's clear there is a hopeful aura.  We're all praying and sending our love.  He can make it!!!*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Marge we are praying HARD!!!!! We love ya!


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
May all our prayers be answered. May tomorrow bring you and your dear family rest and peace. How wonderful for John to have such a loving family..Prayers continuing for all of you. We love you.

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Dear Marge,

You all continue to be in our prayers.  I am a firm believer in prayer and miracles--How can I not be when I was once given one hour to live?

You mentioned platelets.  Everyone reading this should check with your local hospital or blood bank to find out where the nearest place is where you can donate platelets. When I lived in California I gave platelets regularly (I have so many that they called me a platelet making machine).  I need to find my nearest center here--I think it is probably in Charlotte.  Giving platelets is a lot like a regular blood donation but you don't lose as much fluid.  It takes a little longer (an hour or so), but it is worth it.  At the center where I gave they called platelets "liquid sunshine."  While you can only give blood every 8 weeks, you can give platelets every couple weeks.  Help a leukemia patient, give platelets.

 Barbara


----------



## lovecd

Marge,

Will pray for you and your family!
I work in a hospital on a med/surg floor and know too well what you, your son, and your family must be going through.  
Will pray that God will give you strength, peace, and comfort!


----------



## Dove

*My son Kevin relieved my DIL so she could go home and shower because she has a meeting with a Dr at 1 PM today. It is now 11:40 AM. I pray that all goes well...he had a pretty good night last night. they brought his oxygen level down to 80 but he wrote "more air!!" so they increased it to 85. 

Kevin (Bless him..he is so close to his brother) bought a board with magnetic letters and an eraser board so John could communicate . What a great idea! 

4 Dr.s met and two said they were very surprised he was still here. Thank God for miracles...
Love
Marge~Dove*


----------



## Alix

He's tough and he has a lot of people praying for him Marge. You have a very special family there. HUGS!


----------



## jkath

such great news, Marge! Kevin's idea of the board was wonderful!
We love you Marge, and are still praying for John's health.
And, the fact he has such a faithful doctor! Excellent!


----------



## shpj4

Marge we love you and are all saying our prayers for you and John.


----------



## jennyema

Marge our fingers are crossed and we have so much hope, as he is showing so much strength and bravery -- as is your family.  Love and Prayers to you.


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, lots of prayers continue  to be prayed - hugs and love and strength to you and your family.


----------



## SizzlininIN

With all my love Marge........thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## mudbug

I am sending all the positive waves I can, Marge.  Your son is such a fighter - I'm in awe.


----------



## Katie H

Good news, Marge.  Let's keep the positive thoughts and prayers going.


----------



## americanwit

I will put you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kadesma

_Ahh Marge,_
_such an outpouring of love,beliefe,caring here for you and yours.We all love you and are praying for all of you. Stay strong and know how much we admire your strength and love of your family._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*John is still with us..still fighting..I Pray that he is given the will and strength to continue to fight. 
I am anxious to hear what the Dr. talked to Sandie about.she told Kevin on the phone it wasn't about John..???..*


----------



## stargazer021

Marge,

I continue to pray for all of you, but especially for John.


----------



## amber

Dove said:
			
		

> *John is still with us..still fighting..I Pray that he is given the will and strength to continue to fight.
> I am anxious to hear what the Dr. talked to Sandie about.she told Kevin on the phone it wasn't about John..???..*



So glad to hear that John is fighting all the way, he is a strong man obviously.  I too wonder what the Dr. talked to Sandie about since it was not about John.  More prayers for you and John as well as the rest of your family.  Take care Marge.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;  I truly hope and pray your son continues to improve and stay here a while longer.  I'm not going to make any statements as to what will or won't happen.  I am going to say that you are loved, and that even more than your freinds here care for you, God loves you and your family, and will do whatever needs to be done.

And Deadly Sushi, you know why things are the way they are, to help us grow into who we must become before we pass from mortality into imortality.  Life isn't supposed to be easy, but rather, it's supposed to challenge us, to help us grow.  Mortality is such a small speck when put into an Eternal perspective.

And that's about as deep as I can get on such a public forum as this.  Just know that you are correct.  God has a perfect plan.

That being said, for Marge, and the rest of here on this planet, I sure wish there could be a break from the learning.  We could all use a "recess" sometimes in this school-day of life.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*Good news!! 
they took the breathing tube out this morning..He is 100% breathing on his own..no more fresh blood in his lungs..still fluid and his body is still swollen from holding fluids.*


----------



## Loprraine

I'm so glad to hear that , Dove!  What great news!


----------



## Katie H

Marge!  How wonderful!  I pray that John continues to improve.  You must feel as though your load has become a bit lighter.  Great news!


----------



## crewsk

That is wonderful news Marge! You all have my continued thoughts & prayers! {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## VickiQ

((((Marge))) so much love,prayers and energy sent your way!!!
Vicki


----------



## Half Baked

Wonderful news, Marge!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_what wonderful news. Your heart must be swelling with hope and excitement..I'm so happy for all of you. Continued prayers and hugs for all of you._

_kadesma_


----------



## stargazer021

What good news!  Hugs and prayers still coming your way.


----------



## mudbug

crossing my fingers


----------



## shpj4

Dove that is great and I am sure that you are feeling much better about what is going on. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, wonderful news! You made my day! I am very happy for you dear.  The power of prayer - and mine continue..........


----------



## PytnPlace

Thanks so much for taking the time to send updates.   So very happy that you have some good news to report.  I pray for continued progress and healing.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh what wonderful news........our prayers are truely being answered.  Huge hugs Marge!  I'll continue to pray for his health to return to normal and for you all to be given the strength during his recovery.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge, thank you for keeping us updated. I've been thinking about you a lot. Hope the improvements continue and that you'll be back to us with further positive news soon.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

FANTASTIC!!!! Im still praying hard though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thank God for John's strength, his wonderful doctor's and the best family a man could ask for to help him through this. God Bless you all. JoAnn


----------



## Barbara L

Such wonderful news Marge!  We are continuing to pray for ongoing improvements.

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

Wonderful news! Prayers going out for his complete recovery, and a big hug for you Sweetie.


----------



## corazon

That is terrific news Marge!
Thinking of you and your family and thanks for the update!


----------



## middie

Dove that's fantastic !!!!!!! I'm still praying for you all.


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like things are headed in the right direction!

I could not be happier for you, Marge.


----------



## babyhuggies

oh, that is such good news...hope things continue to get better for him and your family.


----------



## amber

I just knew something good would happen Marge   Maybe it's time to start a new thread about John's progress!  What great news.  You and your family must be so relieved that he is breathing on his own again.


----------



## licia

Marge, so glad to hear of John's progress.  Still praying for him.


----------



## texasgirl

I am so sorry that you have gone through one more sorrow. I'm glad that he seems to be doing good now.
My thoughts and prayers continue your way.


----------



## Dina

Oh, Dove.  I'm so sorry to hear this.  My heart goes out to you.  I will be praying for you all.


----------



## Dove

*Re:  John*

I'm typing this for my sister, Marge, about son John.  The good news today is that he was sitting in a chair this morning (still attached to intravenous, but not intubated, using oxygen mask), eating canned fruit cocktail, canned pears, diet 7-up, diet coke, and then his lunch arrived.  Sliced turkey on dark wheat, cranberry juice, orange slices, fruit cocktail, and soup.  He is looking good too, the color returned to his face and the excess water is leaving his body.  We are so happy to have this good news to share with you.  We don't know about the results of the chemo treatment yet, to know if he will have to begin the second round of it next week.  Marge will keep you informed as to his progress.

Please keep John in your prayers that the cancer is in remission and that it stays that way.  Praise God for his love and mercy.  We all thank you for your prayers also.  

"Lil Sis,"
Caroli


----------



## VickiQ

Prayers with much love and energy for you all, Vicki


----------



## Katie H

Blessed news.  All I can say is,  there's nothing like the power of prayer.  Let's keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Barb L.

The Lord is good !!  Great news, we'll keep praying for John and your family !


----------



## Andy M.

WOW!  That's great news.


----------



## kitchenelf

Thank you Caroli for keeping us updated.  That is truly good news.  Marge - the Bear and I send our prayers to John and the entire family.

This thread has officially turned into "John's recovery thread".


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, thank you for the update.  It is always good to hear such good news.  We are continuing to pray.  We want to hear more good news!]

 Barbara


----------



## amber

Marge and Caroli, what great news, and such a huge turn around for John with all the eating he is doing!  Caroli, I am certain Marge must appreciate having you there by her side through all of this.  I certainly hope you all have great news about John's chemo treatment.  Keep us posted whenever you can.

BTW, I like how you turned this into a new thread entitled "John's recovery"


----------



## Harborwitch

That is such wonderful news!  Isn't the power of prayer amazing!  We will continue our thoughts and prayers for your family Marge.  There are miracles and you have most certainly been touched by one.


----------



## jkath

Caroli, thanks for the fantastic update! Please give Marge a big hug from her whole family here at DC.

Prayer works!


----------



## sattie

What awesome news!!!  Thank the Lord for miracles!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

So glad to hear the news.


----------



## JoAnn L.

This is wonderful news. Thank God.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> That is such wonderful news! Isn't the power of prayer amazing! We will continue our thoughts and prayers for your family Marge. There are miracles and you have most certainly been touched by one.


 
I cannot agree more.  Please give the Marge and the rest of the family our love and let them know that prayers will continue. Marge is truely blessed to have you there by her side...... your a wonderful sister.


----------



## kadesma

What wonderful news. Marge, I'm so very happy for you and your family. I'm a firm believer in the power of prayer..Will continue to send prayers and good thoughts your way..Caroli, bless you for the latest news on John..it was with happy tears in my eyes that I read this note you sent us. May all of you have many more happy days like this ahead and may John's recovery fly by..

kadesma


----------



## csalt

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I cannot agree more. Please give the Marge and the rest of the family our love and let them know that prayers will continue. Marge is truely blessed to have you there by her side...... your a wonderful sister.


 

Dear Dove

Regretfully I have only just found this thread about your brother-in-law and the suffering you have all undergone. Please know that my heartfelt thoughts and prayers are added to those of everyone else.

The bonds of family love are so strong and John has been born up by yours.
It's inspirational too to witness the care and concern of your 'cyber family' here.

I love the words of that psalm " In the shadow of your wings I rejoice, your right hand holds me fast" You and your family are all held very fast, but very tenderly.


----------



## boufa06

Terrific and wonderful news, Marge & Caroli.  May the good Lord continue to bless John and the family!


----------



## corazon

Glad to hear of this great news!  We continue to think of John and your entire family!


----------



## Clutch

Dove said:
			
		

> *Good news!! *
> *they took the breathing tube out this morning..He is 100% breathing on his own..no more fresh blood in his lungs..still fluid and his body is still swollen from holding fluids.*


 
This is great news. Like I said before, It not his time yet.


----------



## PA Baker

What wonderful news!!!  It sounds like John is getting stronger by the day, and I'm sure your spirits are, too!  I'll continue thinking of all of you!  {{hugs}}


----------



## mudbug

exhaling a little bit now for you, Marge.  All the best!


----------



## amber

I am so glad this is now a sticky thread!  I keep looking for updates and found it hard to find the topic, so thanks to the admins/mods 

Hope your keeping yourself well Marge and Caroli.  I assume John is still doing well as I write this.  Let us know your results on his recent chemo treatment when you guys can.  Still hoping he wont have to endure yet another treatment next week.  Take care sisters!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I can not tell you how relieved I am! Im still praying hard, but it is WONDERFUL to hear John is getting better!!


----------



## Dove

*John had a good night last night so Sandie was able to sleep all night. Kevin had a repair job to do for the business (Landscaping/sprinkler systems. drainage etc.) then he relieved Sandie until 9 PM tonight.

I went down for about 2 hours. He really looked good. But then tonight Kev. said his feeding tube (in his nose) was clogged so they had to take care of that and insert it deeper. Then do X-Rays. *

*They are going to do blood work on Monday to check for  lead..The fast drying glue he uses on PVC Pipe ( for 20 years now) says it can cause Luekimia..I would think that it shouldn't have been so easy to buy. I think he found that out on line..

It's getting pretty tired where i am sitting so I'll close for tonight.
Marge
Thanks MichaelMarie for the card..again. You are so sweet.
Dove*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;

It thrills me to hear of the positive progress.  Keep on keeping on.  I so wish we weren't so good at creating things that can hurt us (cancer causing solvents, radio-active substances, etc.).

Keep prayer a major part of your life.  I have little else to say.  There is little else to be said.  You are a wonderful lady, for your husband, your children, and are a good freind to all of us as well.  I'd say that you are learning in this life what you are supposed to be learning.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN

Marge............I can't tell you how happy I am that he is improving.  The clogged feeding tube is pretty common really and nothing to be concerned about. I will continue to pray and I hope you know how much I think of you all. Thoughts and prayers as always....Love Sizz


----------



## Dove

*His spirits are good and he talks now. He now realizes that life is short and that he almost lost his He is making plans for the future..a good sign.*


----------



## kadesma

Dove said:
			
		

> *His spirits are good and he talks now. He now realizes that life is short and that he almost lost his He is making plans for the future..a good sign.*


*
Marge,
just what a mom or wife need to hear, they are making plans..That is wonderful..I'm so happy fo all of you..Continued well being.
hugs,
kadesma*


----------



## cara

Marge, I'm so glad John's doing better!!!
I hope everything will be allright (or at least better) soon!


----------



## Snoop Puss

So glad to hear yet more news of improvement. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, I am so happy to hear your son John is doing better. Your sure made my day. Our lives are so blessed because your are here to share with us.


----------



## Michelemarie

Great news Marge! Thanks for keeping us posted! Prayers continue to come your way.


----------



## YT2095

Sweet!


----------



## csalt

Is there a higher cloud than cloud nine for you to be aboard? I'm really glads for you.


----------



## Dove

*He had a bad night last night..a nurse was half way through giving him a shot when he felt nausaus..I don't know what it was...Then today while moving him the feeding tube messed up somehow and pumped out instead of pumping in (yuk) and all that came up he was laying in..also part of his food tray was spilled on his bed. When Kev walked in John said " How was your day Kevin!" Kev said he knew John was irretated.. (since he never calls him by his full name.).with good reason.Also during the night his oxegin mask came off and his level went down to 70.  He swears that if a family member (Kev and Sandie) wasn't there 24/7 he wouldn't be here today. 

Lets hope for a better night.
Love
marge

Lets hope for a better night.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Dove thank you VERY much for keeping us up to date. Does John have a nurse call button? It is a very very sad thing when in a hospital, such things could happen. I can fully understand your emotions, as these things have also happened to my mother many years ago. What in HECK is wrong with those nurses?!?! Is it possible to transfer him to a better hospital?
Im still praying hard. My heart is with John, you and your family. 
Love,
Paul


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_wishing John a peacful, restful night..But you know, to me, when a patient starts to complain, and John should have, it's a sign he is more aware of things around him and himself, and he is improving..All of you rest, there is always someone watching over you._

_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Another night with a little sleep. this time it sounded like the nurses were having a party...Sandie had to ask them a couple of times to hold it down. John did talk to the head nurse today about several things. 

Wed. they do another Bone Marrow test to see where they are  as far as the cancer goes. If things look OK then John, Sandie and Kevin will go to San Francisco to Stanford U. for a week to do a Bone marrow transplant. S. F. is about 2 hours from here.

Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dearest Marge,

What you have just posted is testament to John's strength.  It is so much more positive than a few days ago and certainly better than a week ago.

Keep strong and know that there are hundreds of us praying for you and your whole family.

Be well.

Katie E


----------



## Snoop Puss

So glad to hear this news about the transplant - the best news yet. Sorry to hear about the nurses, though. This is unacceptable behaviour, especially on a ward where patients are weak.

I'm keeping you in my thoughts, as always.


----------



## Barbara L

Dear Marge,

As others have said, I'm glad you are keeping us updated.  I'm glad for the good news.  I'm sorry John is having to go through some unnecessary rough times (those nurses need to start putting their patients' needs first).  We are continuing to pray.  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

They were having a PARTY?!?!   Thats not right. They should keep it to their break room. When is John going to be transported?
Thanks again for keeping us up to date Marge.


----------



## Barb L.

Prayers continue for John and your family !


----------



## buckytom

csalt said:
			
		

> Is there a higher cloud than cloud nine for you to be aboard? I'm really glads for you.


 
"our clouds go to eleven"... 


well, hang in there marge. you've been through tough times before, and you've got your families, your own - and us here, for support.

better days are ahead, i'm sure of it.


----------



## csalt

buckytom said:
			
		

> "our clouds go to eleven"... show off!!
> 
> I don't have enough right words so accept my empathy and thoughts  instead for you and all your family.


----------



## Dove

*This is Saturday...sometime during the night Thursday he had to have more attention..his heart rate (pulse I think is what they mean) was up to 150 and his breathing was very labored. So back on the oxygen mask that covered his face and held together in the back by Velcro straps. Later during the day Friday they put him back on a different mask and he was at 106 heart rate and 96  oxygen. 

My grandson called today and said he was doing better..Kevin is helping the other grandson move back home but will call me later with a better report. 

Both sons are worried about me visiting John..the floor is slippery and the nurses drop things ..like the caps off of the different things they use for his Iv's. They said " all we need is for you to fall again and break your hip like you did in Dad's Hospital room" another thing is John sees the stress in my face and it stresses him...They are so protective that sometimes I want to send both of them to my woodshed.. 

Love y'all*


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *...They are so protective that sometimes I want to send both of them to my woodshed.. *
> 
> *Love y'all*


 
Maybe so Dove but isn't it a good feeling to know that you are loved so much  and I'm sure you richly deserve it


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*sniff* I love you and John. Praying hard!


----------



## Dove

Kev said that John had a good day today. He sat up in a chair and ate hospital food. I Pray that all goes well tonight..Monday they plan on doing the bone marrow test to see if all the cancer cells are killed.
Marge


----------



## Barbara L

I'm glad John had a good day today.    Praying that everything goes well on Monday.  

How are you doing right now Marge?  I know you have to be relieved about his progress, but it is still all hard on you.  Make sure you take care of yourself.  And remember we are here for you if you need anything.

 Barbara


----------



## csalt

http://

*You are all being lifted up with so much family love and prayer *


----------



## Anne

*Dear Marge,*

*You and I don't know each other because I haven't been here long. I just came in tonight and read with horror John's story. I remember well when you lost your husband, and it seemed impossible that you would have to face something more. By the time I came to the end of the thread, things were starting to look so much better.*
** 

*I live in the Bay Area, and I know how good Stanford Hospital is. John will be in the best of hands there. He has certainly fought the good fight, as have Sandie, Kevin, their sons, and you -- not to mention the incredible care he's had from the doctors and nurses. If a bone marrow transplant is necessary, I'm sure Kevin's will make John stronger.*
** 

*I'm so sorry you've had to go through something more, and I'm terribly sorry for John.  **Things are beginning to look up now, though, and I'll pray hard that they continue in that direction. One thing I've seen for sure during this ordeal of yours is how close this wonderful group of people at DC is. Every one of them feels your concern, and the way they rally around you is amazing. I feel fortunate to be here with such a great group of people.*

*Keep the faith, Marge. I'm hoping to read better and better news as the days go on.  **Take care of that thumb of yours, and take good care of yourself. *

*Anne*


----------



## corazon

Glad it was a good day for John!
Take care of yourself Marge!


----------



## Dove

*John is having another good day..last night he woke up about every hour asking Sandie questions.."what did you say  or how do you spell that word again?" Today they decided to take him off the IV drip for Morphine..and let him push a button if he needs meds for pain. I remember the weird dreams I had when I was in the hospital waiting for my Bionic Parts to come in. It took from Sat-Mon. PM (hip replacement..LOL) 

I think you are  the most wonderful group of friends on this Universe. I thank God for each and every one of you. You have helped me through the hard times in the past and what I am going through now.: *


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_that is because we all love our DC gramma..Still, thinking and praying for good tihngs for all of you._
_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thank you so much, for the update of what is going on with your beloved son.
I pray for him and his family everyday. And I ask God to Bless you too and to help you through this.


----------



## SizzlininIN

So glad to hear he's doing better Marge.  You know we'll always be here for you and your family.  Thoughts and prayers continue. 

Is your sister still there with you?


----------



## JDP

Join the Registry - National Marrow Donor Program Registry of donors

Dove I very sorry to hear about your son. Here is the website for the National Bone Marrow Registry. I encourage everyone to visit it and join. It's as simple as a cotton swab of your cheek to enroll. I have been on it for 15 years and in August 2005 I was selected as a donor. The person fully recovered. I also started a separate thread with this info.

Take Care,

JDP


----------



## ChefJune

I haven't been around much for a while, Marge, so I was surprised and dismayed to read of this turn of events today.  I'm glad that treatments seem to be helping some, and I'll pray that a bone marrow donor is found to relieve all of you, but especially John of this horrible burden.

Love and prayers,
June


----------



## csalt

http://

*This sums it up well *


----------



## Dove

*The bone marrow test wasn't done today. The Dr. wants more white cells before he does it. He said his marrow is sleeping right now...

After Kev talked to the Doc he agreed that John was trying to go off of the Morphine too fast. ( Cold Turkey) Still having him use the button instead of the drip. Kev. told him if he gets so wound up like he was yesterday that he (Kev.) was going to push the button..LOL

He had interrupted sleep last night..I think it is because they aren't "putting " him to sleep with pain meds.

His lungs sound better today. One is more clear than the other. That is good news.

I will know more tonight when Kev. gets home. He has been pulling 12 hour shifts since Feb. 2 nd. He is picking up a lot of info. and is a quick learner.

Later 
Marge*


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, it sounds like John's coming along, slowly but surely.  He sure is a fighter!  You're blessed to have two such amazing sons.


----------



## Dove

*Kev. just called. they took the large oxygen mask off and inserted a larger tube on in his nose. Kev. said the name of it but I can't remember it. He said his stats are good and he is doing well on the new oxygen thingy.. They also are giving him a new med for Anxiety. Now when Kev. says " I need to go eat lunch" He said "OK" Before he didn't want him out of his sight.

Yes I am blessed for having two wonderful sons..I pray that I can keep both of them.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thank you again for a speedy update. I go on here every few hours just to see how John is doing. Hope you tell him about us! 
By the way..... I got his nose.   Hope he understands the joke. Then again..... am I making a bad joke?   I just want to make him and you laugh. Love you guys.


----------



## Dove

Sizz my sisters left a week ago yesterday..

Sushie,
I copied 17 pages over the weekend and sent then down to John and Sandie and their sons to read. He is well aware of all of you and loves the fact that i have you for support.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Wonderful news Dove and I'm glad the docs held off a little longer on the testing.  Such brave and strong men you have raised....both physically, mentally and spiritually...... you should be truely proud of this. Tell John he is still in my prayers as well as the rest of you too to see this through until his complete recovery.  Now try and get some rest.  Love Sizz

P.S. I must of missed the thread telling she went home...sorry about that.


----------



## Dove

*Good news tonight!! they are moving John out of Intensieve Care tomorrow into a private room.. He is so pleased about that. He told Kev that too many people have died in ICU while he was there and the grief just hung around in the air. 
Marge:    *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge, that's truly wonderful news.  I am so thankful that he is growing stronger by the day.  I'll keep john in my prayers.  And you and your loved ones desearve just tons of respect for the love and support you've given him.

It is said, where there is great evil, there is great good.  The world is a hostile and dangerous place right now, maybe more so than ever in its history.  But that evil is ballanced by the great good of peole like you and your family.  And that's a very good thing indeed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

Thank you Goodweed.
Marge


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_that is wonderful news about your John..You have such a beautiful family..You are all so loving of each other, it makes me believe even more in the love of good people. It is so comforting to come here and read the good news now each day...I can only imagine your joy right now._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Thanks Kadesma...I think my cloud is at least a 15 now...I just hope it stays afloat...
looking down on Buckytoms cloud..     *


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *Thanks Kadesma...I think my cloud is at least a 15 now...I just hope it stays afloat...*
> *looking down on Buckytoms cloud.. *


 
*Dear Dove*

*This site is becoming addictive for me , if not for any other reason, to read the daily bulletins about John. I look forward with eager expectancy to read a further piece of good news. You are thought of frequently from across The Pond *


----------



## Snoop Puss

Excellent news, Dove. He'll get more rest, too, which can only help as well. Thinking of you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

FANTASTIC!!!  Great news!!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, I sure am glad I turned on my computer early this morning and read your post. What a nice way to start my day. That is great news. You guys are still in my daily prayers. JoAnn


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thats fantastic news


----------



## Dove

*John has been moved to a private room. He said it feels like the Rritz ! He said " don't let your friends quit Praying..this isn't over yet"

Thank you..all of you
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Awesome.   Message received and understood.  We all have our marching orders.  Prayers on the duty roster.

By the way, how is room service?


----------



## Dove

*I just noticed that this is no longer a stickie..Please don't forget him..he still needs our help and lots of Prayers.
marge*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_don't worry, we won't forget..just keep posting when you can so we can keep up with John and his progress..hugs to all of you and many prayers still coming._

_kadesma _


----------



## amber

Dove said:
			
		

> *John has been moved to a private room. He said it feels like the Rritz ! He said " don't let your friends quit Praying..this isn't over yet"
> 
> Thank you..all of you
> Marge*



*Marge, apparently you told John about us   Glad to hear his room is so comfy!  I read your next response too about the thread not being a sticky any longer, and I too wish that no one forgets John.  Bring the sticky back!  

Prayers continue to you and John, as well as the rest of your family Marge.
*


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:
			
		

> *I just noticed that this is no longer a stickie..Please don't forget him..he still needs our help and lots of Prayers.
> marge*



Funny.  I'm usually very observant.  I didn't even realize it had had a sticky attached.  I just looked everyday for a progress report and posts as to John's situation.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Marge, you've got so many friends and so many posts coming up that a sticky probably isn't necessary! Glad to hear your son has kept his sense of humour, by the way.


----------



## csalt

In my experience true friends are " sticky" and Dove you certainly have plenty of those here on DC.  Some who know you better than others but all concerned for you and for your family.

In the last few days here ,where I live, I have been overwhelmed by the kindness and support of neighbours. I hope it's been like this for you?


----------



## crewsk

That's wonderful news Marge! I'm still praying!!


----------



## Barb L.

Great news Marge, now that John is out of ICU, will give him more hope.  We will never forget John in our prayers !  God Bless all of you !


----------



## Dove

*I called John this morning and he answered "Pizza Hut" I told him I'd take a large Hawaiian.. 
I asked if he needed anything. He asked me to pick up a couple of bags of mini nature candy bars and some sugar free hard candies. He gives the nurses  and who ever else comes in to care for him the little chocolate bars. 

He has inflammation in both lungs and is on 3 antibiotics trying to knock it out. He is still on Oxygen and platelets etc. His outlook is positive and he is feeling better each day.
Marge.*


----------



## Katie H

What wonderful news, Marge.  Tell John we'd like a large pepperoni with extra cheese and mushrooms.  And...we'd like that delivered.  By him.


----------



## kadesma

_More great news Marge,_
_his sense of humor is returning and he is taking phone calls..That is so good to hear...Hang in there mom, your boy is looking so much better..._
_hugs,_
_kadesma _


----------



## wasabi

Marge, I'm a large Hawaiian, be right over. 
Great news about John. Tell him he works for my fav. pizza place. Good thoughts and prayers are still going up. Can you give him a sweet Hawaiian kiss for me when you see him?

With Warm Aloha, Linda


----------



## csalt

Fantastic news from the Pizza Hut!


----------



## Dove

You guys made me smile...Wasabi, pack your grass skirt and come on over


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Hawaii-ian  Im from Chicago! Im bringing a deep dish. John! Hold on man! (I need his addy to send him a pie!)


----------



## SizzlininIN

Great news Dove! Prayers continue.


----------



## Andy M.

The great news continues!  That's wonderful.


----------



## mudbug

Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

It's good to hear such good news!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - that is terrific news!  It makes me smile BIG!!!!!  Prayers are sent your way.


----------



## Dove

The Dr. sent the paper work to his room for John and Kevin to have blood work done. Something they can look at to see if they are compatible for the bone marrow transplant when the time is right.
Marge


----------



## Katie H

Just be sure your two boys do their homework correctly...no erasures and that they use perfect penmanship.  That will ensure they both get an A+!

What a great turn of events!  So much different from this time a couple of weeks ago.

The prayers and good thoughs will continue to go your way!

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Dove, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that they are compatible. It's great that the doctors are now looking forward.


----------



## Dove

*Here we go again..  I called Johns room and someone else answered..so I caled the hospital and they said he is back in ICU. I called ICU and the nurse said I was the second family member that's called..SO WHAT!! She hasn't had time to assess him yet..call back in 45 min. She did say the Dr. was in there and said yes Sandie was with him. I asked her to have Sandie call my cell phone. She said she would..when?? In 45 Min.? I called Kevin and he said he was in the shower ( almost..he had a repair to do for Johns business this morning.) Then he is going right down to the hospital. Then I will have some answers! Kev doesn't fool around when it comes to his brother's health. He did say Saandie called him and said John was having trouble breathing and has fluid in his lungs. Just yesterday John and the "Biker" nurse had words about him being put on the breathing treatment..she said "every 4-6 hours. " John said you better read the chart ! It's every 2-4 hours or as needed." She said " I'll do it this time!!  The regular nurse came in and kev said "did you hear that??" She said she is and then stopped in mid sentance...Kev finished it..a b****. The nurse said "yes"  Now look where he is again!! My boys nor their dad are complainers or winers and they know that on ICU. Maybe they need to keep him there now that I think more about it. 

Keep him in your hearts and Prayers.
Love
Marge*


----------



## ChefJune

Aw gee, Marge!  

The prayers never stop.  We're with you, Sweetie.


----------



## crewsk

Sending up extra prayers Marge!


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:
			
		

> *Just yesterday John and the "Biker" nurse had words about him being put on the breathing treatment..she said "every 4-6 hours. " John said you better read the chart ! It's every 2-4 hours or as needed." She said " I'll do it this time!!  The regular nurse came in and kev said "did you hear that??" She said she is and then stopped in mid sentance...Kev finished it..a b****. The nurse said "yes"  Now look where he is again!!
> 
> Keep him in your hearts and Prayers.
> Love
> Marge*



Real caring nurse!!  Why in the world is she in ICU?

Maybe a brief stay back in ICU will even things out and John can get back to a private room real soon.  We'll continue to say prayers for all of you.  Chin up and be strong.  We love you.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_maybe ICU is best place for John if the care is more personalized..If he needs breathing treatment so many times a day and is not getting them in a private room, you can bet I'd be pushing the button to get them in there. Right now, what ever is best for him rules...And don't be afraid to be a  squeeky wheel. If John needs something make noise til they get it for him.._
_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Kevin has been calling every couple of hours..he is breathing better and his heart rate is between 106 and 116 down from 150. Kev said to John "maybe in a few days you can go back to the third floor" John said " No way..I like it here better" 

When they moved him I was thinking it was better for him to be in ICU where they monitored him closer. I guess someone else needed ICU more at that time. 

I hope you all aren't getting tired of these updates. I just need someone to talk to and you are that someone.
Marge*


----------



## crewsk

Marge, we're here to listen & we all love you! Please continue to keep us updated so we can be by your side & support you with love, hugs, & prayers.


----------



## Katie H

crewsk said:
			
		

> Marge, we're here to listen & we all love you! Please continue to keep us updated so we can be by your side & support you with love, hugs, & prayers.


Ditto.  Double ditto.  Triple ditto.  Never ever feel as though you can't share your news...good or bad.  We're all here to bear the load with you to help lighten your load.

Prayers are the order of the day and will always be.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_if you want to come talk every 10 miutes, come please..Friends are always here to be by your side..It makes us feel needed and useful just to beable to let you know we care. We all love you, so never ever feel you can't come vent,cry, laugh, with us. We know if we needed your help you'd be right here in a heartbeat._

_higs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L.

Please Marge, keep us updated. We will always be here for you and your family.


----------



## amber

I love hearing the updates Marge.  I may not reply every time, but I always read your thread.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Marge, I'd be sorry if you stopped posting. We might never have met but that doesn't stop me from feeling for you in this awful situation. I can't believe how bad the nurses are.


----------



## Barb L.

Marge, I look forward to yor post every morning when I log on to DC. we all do care very much, remember we are Family.  Prayers to John and your family continue !  God Bless !


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge - like many have said, I always check your thread daily - even though I don't always have the time to post a reply.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers - and I appreciate you taking the time to keep us all updated on John's progress.  

Take very good care - and let John know that we're all pulling for him!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

No way Marge. I really am looking forward to John getting better. And I appreciate your updates.
I really want him to stay in Intensive Care. It doesnt seem like the staff outside of that is competent. Personally I would call someone of the board of directors so John is taken care of properly.


----------



## Dove

*Kevin just called..John slept 9 hours last night but they gave him two sleeping pills. They had a hard time waking him up. I wish they had the insight to talk to a parent !!   but in a case like this the wife is in charge. John is like his dad..any medicine is twice as strong to them as it would be to anyone else. When he was little and would go hunting with Paul I would give him half of a motion sickness pill. ( to keep him from getting car sick) Paul would put him on a stand ( ( tell him to stay while he went on) then when Paul would come back John would be sound asleep... 

They did an X-ray last Friday and then again today. His lungs have more fluid than before. that is why he can't breath. They don't know why. 

I ddon't know if they will let me in to see him tomorrow. I sliced my finger on the glass door handle..dumb thing to do..any open wound and they won't let anyone in ICU. Kev will find out for me.
Marge*


----------



## csalt

Keeping you and yours in mind constantly.


----------



## Dove

Today John is having a lot of anxiety. Driving the family nuts with do this..do that .And worrying about the computers when the time change starts..

Kevin asked me to go to the INTERNET and print out something on Bone Marrow transplant Information. I did..14 pages and really scary reading.

I had a nice talk with DeadlySushi tonight. He still needs prayers for a new job.
Marge


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - everything on the Internet is scary!!!!!  I'll call you sometime tomorrow afternoon.  I work from 10 - 4 maybe?  I'll call you after that.  I'm at least staying awake longer now - definitely on the good end of recovering from this stuff.  Sorry about your thumb!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge, as Vicky says, the Internet can be a scary place.  Just hold John and the rest of your family close and trust in the medical professionals who are there to guide you.

You are such a caring person.  Please don't worry about others.  Sushi will carry on.  He's strong and will persevere.  The best thing you can do is to concentrate on taking care of yourself.  You are no use to your family if you are worn out.

We will all say prayers for you and Sushi.  Just know that we all love and support you.  Our arms are around you.  Lean on us.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge, information on the Internet can be both scary and heartening. Hang on in there.


----------



## boufa06

Marge, look on the bright side of things and do not worry too much.  All the very best!!


----------



## csalt

Katie E said:
			
		

> Dear Marge, as Vicky says, the Internet can be a scary place. Just hold John and the rest of your family close and trust in the medical professionals who are there to guide you.
> 
> You are such a caring person. Please don't worry about others. Sushi will carry on. He's strong and will persevere. The best thing you can do is to concentrate on taking care of yourself. You are no use to your family if you are worn out.
> 
> We will all say prayers for you and Sushi. Just know that we all love and support you. Our arms are around you. Lean on us.


 

http://

*Whichever way you turn someone's there for you.*


----------



## Dove

*I went to see John today. I had to laugh..Kevin was shampooing his hair and John asked for a Mohawk..He did and then John had him take a picture with the digital camera I gave him for Christmas. then he asked for a side Mohawk..another picture was taken. 
I picked up the moisture lotion and started massaging his feet and using the Reflexology chart I printed off of the internet and did pressure points on his feet. The Breathing Therapist came in and said " You are sure being spoiled"
The Dr. decided after I came home to send him to the next floor since he was stablelized. Last time that lasted two days. 
I am taking a bag of Hershey Chocolates (200 bars) again for the nurses.
While there he showed Kevin a really nice ball point pen the Chaplain gave him. Then said to Kev." I have accepted Jesus..I want to call the Pastor and have him come up and talk to us" He called and left a message for him to come up and bring three more pens..LOL Kev said "yeah John, you just want more pens !!" 
He did come after I left.
Thats all for the nights update..
Love
Marge
*


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - what a great update - you have got to swipe that camera and get us those pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

Oh, mohawk, sounds as though he's trying to make a fashion statement.  Perhaps he'll consider a color change in a couple of weeks.  GREEN.  St. Patty's Day will be here before you know it.

Thanks for the update.  Positive things seem to be happening.  Prayers are, as always, sent your way.


----------



## Dove

*He had a full head of thick hair with natural curl ( from my Mother..I didn't receive any  ..
He is loosing it fast so I guess he is making the best of it. He said " when i go home I'll wear a hat so I wont scare the animals" He has 3 dogs, one cat but several  strays that he feeds. )*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Marge, I imagine you're pleased to see him being jolly. A good frame of mind to be in. Hope you're managing to get some rest too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Great update Marge!!!   Thanks.


----------



## csalt

We'll have to have some of those pens on DC!


----------



## SizzlininIN

LOL!  I love your boys sense of humor.  It reminds me so much of how my brothers and I play off one another.  I can just picture the mohawk pics....LOL!
I'm so thankful that he's doing so well and that he has accepted jesus in his life.  
Now when he fully looses the hair he can have Kevin draw a charlie brown face on the back of his head and slap a red ballcap on ...... not that'll really trigger the fear in those animals.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, I love reading your post about your sons brotherly love. I have 4 sons and a daughter. I know how great they are with one another. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## MJ

Marge, John is in my thoughts and prayers everyday and I like to hear the updates. Just because I don't post often in here doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you and John. Thanks for keeping us informed and keep up with the updates.


----------



## kadesma

_Hi Marge,_
_glad to hear John is making improvment day by day..My children are close and would do anything for each other..How wonderful it is to see that love between your children..All the work, the worry, the ups and downs of being a parent just melts away when I hear about a loving family like yours. Continued prayers and happy thoug__hts to all of you._

_kadesma_


----------



## corazon

Marge-
I read this thread almost daily to find the latest update.  Thanks for keeping us all posted.  We are thinking of John and all of your family.


----------



## Dove

*They said they were going to move him on Monday..They did but it was really Tuesday. At 1:00 AM!! He didn't eat lunch until 4 Pm so he had dinner at 8 PM. So the big move was in the wee hours in the morning. Sandie said they may have has an hours sleep. They sure looked tired.

I am going down today and stay. This is the time to register the Kindergarten children so she has to work in the afternoons this week.

Then after I came home Kev. called and said the DR. said he will go home in two weeks ! This should be good news but how can he when he requires so much medical attention? He isn't even able to sit up on the side of the bed yet.

We will just have to wait and see...and Pray.
Marge

*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge, I know you're worried about his coming home. But, I bet the doctor sees how strong he is and feels he can make the move and do fine. Besides, he has you, his brother,kids,wife and thats all he needs. e is going to sleep better, eat better and just get better! What a wonderful day to look forward to, going HOME _

_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L.

You still have prays coming from here. The last thing I do at night and the first thing I do in the morning is say a prayer for John. And I ask God to give you and his family strength to help him through this.


----------



## Dove

I sat with him today from noon-4:30 Boy what a work out!! takes me back to when the kids were sick..always needing something. He is almost bald now. Kevin has offered to shave his head for him. Shucks..he has long hair ( he is a drummer) and wears it in a pony tail. When he was living at home it was like pulling teeth to take him for a hair cut. He has had it long for 16 years. 
The blood test came back and Kev. only matched 2 out of 5. ( ??) Being blood brothers I thought they would have been at least a 4..Doc said not to wory that there will be a match by the time he is ready for it. Sandie thinks it is a blessing in disguise because he is needed here at home to run John's Landscapeing business. I agree. He told the DR. last week that if he matched he wanted them to take out enough for John and enough for someone else. He hates the thought of another family going though what we are so he wants to help. I suggested that he could give platelets when things settel down here.

All of you mean so much to me. Thank you so much from all of my family.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - thanks as always for the update - I just can't go to sleep until  see one.  I'm off to bed now but you know if you ever need me I'll wake right up!  

I love you and miss you!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge. I bet John will start to feel more himself when he's back home. Hospitals are depressing places to be just because of the change to your routine and because you haven't got your own things around you. Sleeping in his own bed will feel good! Looking out the window and seeing a familiar view will be cheering. Shingles is a very nasty illness as well. I remember when my Dad had it. He said it was incredibly painful and takes quite a while to get over fully. Looking forward to reading more of your updates and thinking about you all, as ever.


----------



## Dove

*I forgot to add that his platelets are going up on their own..from 0 to 25,000  I think normal is around 100,000*


----------



## Barb L.

That is great news, may he continue gaining strength, prayers are so powerful !


----------



## Harborwitch

This is wonderful news.  We're praying that he will continue to improve daily!


----------



## ella/TO

Just reading thru' lots of the posts, and it's so heartening to read that John is healing. Positive thoughts sent his/your way every day!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

It's so nice to read good news!!!

 Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

Wow what amazing news.  I know your concerned by the prospect of him going home in 2 weeks but I'm sure they are seeing how he is improving so much that they forsee him being much stronger and capable of doing so much more by that time, plus I'm sure they'll start working more with him to ensure that.
Tell Kevin I know he's disappointed as I was when I wasn't a perfect match for my moms kidney replacement. But I'm sure John is honored that he was so willing to give such a generous gift. Such an unselfish gift to want to give to someone.
Thoughts and prayers continue as always. Love Sizz


----------



## Dove

*His platelets are up another 13,000 as of this morning. I am going down for a few hours tomorrow. 
Marge*


----------



## kadesma

Dove said:
			
		

> *His platelets are up another 13,000 as of this morning. I am going down for a few hours tomorrow. *
> *Marge*


Marge,
that's is wonderful. I'm so happy for all of you.

kadesma


----------



## csalt

Not having been able to read the updates for a few days it is so good to return and read such wonderful news. I am heart warmed for you Marge.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

GREAT news!!!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Excellent news, Marge.


----------



## boufa06

This is by far the best piece of news received, Marge!!  I am sure John will continue to do well!


----------



## wasabi




----------



## Essiebunny

I'm so happy to hear you wonderful news! 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dove

*I just talked to John. His platelets are now 42,000 He sounded out of breath. I think they are trying to ween him off of the oxygen. He is eating pretty good but not very fond of the drink they want him to finish. It is like Ensure. Full of vitamins.

I didn't make it down there today.About 2:00 my sink messed up.I should say what is under the sink. I put some lemon peels down the disposial.. Dumb, dumb thing to do. Next thing I knew my kitchen floor was being flooded. I threw towels down to soak it up before it wet to much of the living room carpet. Then I called the hospital  but Kevin just went down to the cafeteria for a sandwich. He called later and said after he helped John exercise he would come over. He arrived at 6:00 and worked until 8:30. Had to snake out the clean out under the sink..what an ugly mess. Then liquid plumber into the area..what ever you call it.(clean out I guess..) A friend then brought a large fan from his carpet cleaning business and it sure is noisy!! I brought Dove in here with me and shut the door.

*


----------



## Katie H

Wonderful, Marge.  His platelets are up and they seem to be climbing.  That's a good sign.

Oh, pew, your drain thing has to have been a nasty experience.  I had an awful one when I was in labor with my first child.  Not a pretty sight.

Picture a basement filled with water, with old broccoli swimming in it.  Then add a pregnant woman (in the early stages of labor) and a frantic Roto-Rooter man trying to get that dam* drain cleaned out before the Mrs. had the baby.  

Golly, gee, we had a great time.  It was memorable to say the least.


----------



## Dove

*His platelets are 64,000 as of yesterday !! ;-) Yea!!*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Truly excellent news.


----------



## VickiQ

(((Dove))) I hope everything is good news fromhere on in.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## JoAnn L.

So happy to hear your good news.


----------



## Dove

*John just called and asked if I was busy tomorrow afternoon..I said no, I'm not..he said I'd like to see you and on your way will you pick up some more candy for the nurses, some sugar free for me and some photo paper so Christopher (his son) can print out some pictures that are in my camera for me?   Gotta love that kid! Now he thinks I have a money tree in the back yard...LOL I don't care..I have him and he can have anything I have.*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_My kids don't ask me for things very often, and when they do ask a favor, I'd break my neck to give or do it..I bet having John call and ask you for a favor just made you day  I think that boy is doing so well..I can just see the smile on your face...I look forward each day to see what is going on in your wonderful family.._
_kadesma_


----------



## csalt

I'm so happy for you Dove.


----------



## Katie H

Great news, Marge!!  

Just back up the truck and pour the candy in a huge pile.  I'd give that boy anything he wants, too.

Lowes and Home Depot are having all kinds of spring garden specials.  Maybe you could get a good deal on a money tree.

Keep the good news coming.  We continue to pray for you all.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge that is wonderful news!  Gotta love our kids.


----------



## Dove

*Platelets count today are 64,000 !!!   They are going for 120 to 140,000

Thanks Katie for the money tree tip..I'll be sure to ask about one.   Marge*


----------



## Dove

*P.S. John has never asked for anything..even when he was little. If a toy broke he would say "Daddy fix"  Now Kevin.hmmm He would say "buy more" 

I wish Daddy was here to fix things...................*


----------



## PA Baker

Dove said:
			
		

> *I wish Daddy was here to fix things...................*


 
Oh, Marge! 

But on a brighter note, I'm thrilled to hear how well John's doing.  What a miracle! (and I think maybe his Daddy _is_ helping to fix things! )  

{{more hugs to all of you!}}


----------



## Barb L.

Dove said:
			
		

> *P.S. John has never asked for anything..even when he was little. If a toy broke he would say "Daddy fix"  Now Kevin.hmmm He would say "buy more"
> 
> I wish Daddy was here to fix things...................*


Marge, I have two sons, 26 and 37, they are like yours!  1st. born the wanter!  Good love them ! lol  So happy for your John, doing so well !


----------



## SizzlininIN

What wonderful news  !  

Remember daddy still lives within and around you all


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_when it comes to our kids, no is a word we don't often use   Unless it's something that could hurt them..But, the best gift a mom can get is to see her childs face glowing with happiness over just an ice cream cone..Here's wishing your John and his brother many many ice cream cones..._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*The Dr. found no blood cells in his white blood count !!
He said he is ready to go home but since he is to week to stand or walk he will probably go to a nursing home for therapy. then to Stanford U. for the bone marrow transplant. How wonderful is that??? Prayers do help!!
Marge *


----------



## MJ

*Woo Hoo! Great news Marge!!! *


----------



## Dove

*Thanks GB..I am on cloud 11*


----------



## JoAnn L.

What wonderful news.  Prayers are still coming John's way.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Marge, how awesome is this?!   Fabulous, fantastic, incredible, great.....whatever adjective we can come up with.  Buck and I couldn't be happier for you and John.

Just keep on keepin' on!  We're all here to support you!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

MARGE!  What wonderful news.  This is exciting.


----------



## amber

Sorry I havent posted Marge, but your news is great!


----------



## Andy M.

More good news!  Marge, that's great!!


----------



## Dove

When John was in the Navy..around 1973


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:
			
		

> When John was in the Navy..around 1973



Oh, Marge, what a beautiful son.  I would say handsome, but he's more than that.  And, from what you've said, he's beautiful inside, too.  What a dear!  Now we can have a vision of whom we're praying for and cheering on.  Thanks for the photo.


----------



## kadesma

Marge,I'm so happy for all of you..This is such wonderful news...I'm pulling for all of you and the good thoughts and prayers go on..Everyday must be so much brighter for you.kadesma


----------



## crewsk

That is wonderful Marge! Prayers are still coming your way!


----------



## SizzlininIN

If you could just see the smile on my face right now.  I read the good news and a smile spread and tears sprung to my eyes......its truely a miracle Marge and yes our prayers are being answered. I can only imagine how estatic you all are. I'll continue to pray and keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge - thank you for posting the picture of John and the wonderful news!  Stanford is a fantastic hospital.  John will be in good hands!


----------



## mudbug

Continued good wishes for John and the rest of you.

{{{{{Marge}}}}}


----------



## Snoop Puss

Glad to hear the news, Marge, and thanks for the photo.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that he is feeling better, maybe he can get me numbers of a few hot nurses!*


----------



## PA Baker

Dove said:
			
		

> *The Dr. found no blood cells in his white blood count !!*
> *He said he is ready to go home but since he is to week to stand or walk he will probably go to a nursing home for therapy. then to Stanford U. for the bone marrow transplant. How wonderful is that??? Prayers do help!!*
> *Marge *


 
Oh, Marge, this is wonderful news!  We'll keep the prayers coming your way, too!


----------



## Dina

Good to hear.  Prayers are going your way.


----------



## Dove

*I reread my post after my sis called because I confused her...I should have said "no cancer cells were seen in the white cells"

His platelets are 118 today and the WBC is 6.2..normal. Before he didn't have any white cells..

He just needs to get stronger..
Marge*


----------



## ChefJune

What wonderful news, Marge!   not stopping the prayers, tho...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's an amazing and wonderfull thing, the power of prayer, and the power of John's and your positive outlook.  You have displayed rare trust, faith, and courage, during this time, and never gave up hope.  That, my dear Marge, is truly heroic.

I am so happy for you and your son.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H

Marge, I didn't see anything.


----------



## amber

Try again John!


----------



## Dove




----------



## Katie H

Much better, Marge.  Love the "thumbs up" attitude.  That's how all of us here on DC feel.

"GO, JOHN!"  (Can you shout on the Internet?  If so, this was my way of shouting.)

We're so proud of your spirit, John.  Keep on keepin' on!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, thanks for the photo of John. It is nice to see such a fighter. I bet he can't wait to get home and get some good rest so he can get his strength back. He is still in my prayers everyday. JoAnn


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

awesome PICS!  WE LOVE YA MAN!!!!!


----------



## amber

You look Marvelous John   What a great pic!  You have spirit and a very strong will to beat this thing.  Your mom started this thread, I told her to change it when things were looking good for you, and am so glad she did.  You will be just fine John.


----------



## corazon

That is fabulous news Marge!  I hope he gets home very soon!


----------



## Dove

*I have never seen anyone fight as hard as he did and is still doing. The doctors are amazed. He is still having trouble breathing. when he can get off of the oxygen they are talking about a skilled nursing home for therapy. He still can't stand. 

I will go see him tomorrow and bring the usual...sugar free hard candy that I break up with a nut cracker..LOL and a 200 piece bag of miniature chocolates.  He likes to keep the staff happy..

I think Kitchenelf renamed the thread..*


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - will you "get" me if I just say - about John's picture:

HUBBA HUBBA​
You and Paul certainly have some great looking children AND grandchildren!!!  But what else should I expect?  I met the both of you and I know where they get their looks!  I'm going to start calling you guys the Hubba Hubba family!


----------



## Dove

*Elf...it is very late where you are so I know your eyes deceive you and your mind is asleep...LOL*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_Thanks for sharing your family with all of us..You have handsome, scrappy sons and a loving family.Each day I check here just to read about all of you and see how you are doing. And each day is now bringing smiles and yes tears of joy for each of you..Thinking  of you  and as always many prayers.._

_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## wasabi

John you're a fighter! Don't give up, we are here to hold you up!


----------



## ChefJune

wasabi said:
			
		

> John you're a fighter! Don't give up, we are here to hold you up!


what a precious picture, Wasabi!  

We're with you, Marge and family......  I know I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## Feastingmadeeasy

Peace, love and blessings are sent from me to you and your family.


----------



## csalt

same here...them's me sentiments!


----------



## Dove

*I went to the hospital today..he is having back pain from being twisted the wrong way. Two nurses put him on the bedside potty and then couldn't get him off so he sat there for over an hour..They had to wait for someone to come on duty...? He has a bad back and usually has an adjustment every two weeks at least. He has been in the hospital for 42 days now.

Still having breathing problems..possibably due to the pneumonia is still hanging around.

Kevin saw him later today and said he was doing pretty good. His platelets are really good. 160 now.

I am so thankful he has made it this far and for all of you with all your Prayers and well wishes.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:
			
		

> * put him on the bedside potty and then couldn't get him off so he sat there for over an hour..They had to wait for someone to come on duty...?
> *



Sorry!  That's unacceptable!!!!  No matter what, there is no excuse for this.  I came from a medical family and you should "scream" for better treatment.

Still, Marge, I'm so happy to see John making progress.  Many prayers are being sent his way.


----------



## Dove

*I know...but there are a lot of things that go on that shouldn't..*


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *I know...but there are a lot of things that go on that shouldn't..*


_Sadly it seems some people don't know any better. I am deeply sorry for the hurt you and your family have experienced and look forward to your rejoicing in the good times.

_


----------



## Barbara L

Dove said:
			
		

> *He has a bad back and usually has an adjustment every two weeks at least. He has been in the hospital for 42 days now*.


Would it be possible to have an adjustment done at the hospital?  Sometimes when the back is back in alignment everything else seems to work better.  He would of course have to have his doctor's approval, but it might be worth checking into.  

Although John has had some setbacks (poor care by the nurses especially), I'm glad that he is doing so much better.  We are continuing to pray for him.

 Barbara


----------



## Dove

*John is feeling better today. One of the nurses that he likes has him on a ser time for meds. He slept pretty well last night..even Sandie slept until 8:00 this morning. They had him use the walker and he did very well. They said enough steps to = a walk around his bed. 

   *


----------



## SierraCook

Dove, I am happy to hear that John is doing well today.   That is wonderful news. As always you and your family are in my thoughts.  Take care and many hugs, SC


----------



## Katie H

Great news, Marge.  Before you know it John will be winning the ICU marathon.  He's already in training.

So happy to hear he's moving about.  That should help his back problem.


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *John is feeling better today. One of the nurses that he likes has him on a ser time for meds. He slept pretty well last night..even Sandie slept until 8:00 this morning. They had him use the walker and he did very well. They said enough steps to = a walk around his bed. *
> 
> *   *


 




_That's simply wonderful news._


----------



## Dove

*He had a real good day today.
He is within the normal range of platelets, WBC and RBC. Good news!
He walked some 5 times today and is looking forward to go to a skilled nursing home...the next step before home for a little while before Stanford U. for the bone marrow transplant.
       *


----------



## Katie H

Rah, John!  Rah, John!  Way to go!  We couldn't be happier.  You pump iron and we'll continue to pump those prayers your way.

Marge, we can't tell you how pleased we are!!


----------



## Andy M.

Marge, you must be very pleased with his progress.  I'm glad he is doing so well.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Gee, Marge, thanks so much for the wonderful report.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Wonderful news Marge.........thanks for keeping us posted.  Give John and everyone our love and tell them they remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_it's wonderful to hear John is up and walking..I can imagine how proud you are and how happy for his progress. Once he starts walking  like he is, his appetite will improve, his enegy will start to come back, sleepiing will be easier, and he will be on the way..I'm so happy for all of you..You all remain in my prayers, so take care and know we all love you._
_hugs, _
_kadesma  _


----------



## csalt

Great news


----------



## PA Baker

It sounds like you had a wonderful day, Marge!  Keep up the fantastic work, John--you're doing great!


----------



## Dove

*They found a small hole in one lung. They think it will heal its self.
Tomorrow they are going to try to let him walk in the hall..I told to be sure they closed the back of his gown.. *


----------



## Katie H

Great, Marge.  His lung will probably heal.  And, yes, about the gown thing.  Closed is always better.  Unless of course he has a really cute a$$.  Well, wasn't it when he was a baby?


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge that is great news!  Good for John!  Prayers are still coming his way! 

Getting stronger and stronger is the best way to fight the beast!  Go John! Go!


----------



## Dove

*John looked good today. Did more walking and Friday I am going down and push him to the evevator and we are going outside for a little while. He hasn't been out since he went in 02/02/27*


----------



## Katie H

Awesome, Marge.  Nothin' like fresh air to recharge the old battery.  He'll see a beautiful change in the outside environment.  I was out today running errands and I almost didn't want to come home.  In our area the forsythia and daffodils are trying to outdo each other when it comes to showing "yellow."  Such a contrast against the dull, drab of the leafless trees and such.

Have a wonderful time with John tomorrow.  Buck and I will be there with you in spirit.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_how wonderful for the two of you. A chance to go outside and feel the sun on your face and breath the air..It will bring such a nice feeling to John..Just being with your boy will be so special for you..Enjoy your day tomorrow and I'll be thinking about the two of you and I just know all three of us will have grins of happiness on our face..._
_hugs,_
_kadesma _


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *John looked good today. Did more walking and Friday I am going down and push him to the evevator and we are going outside for a little while. He hasn't been out since he went in 02/02/27*


 

I know we write dates differently from you, but PLEASE tell me I've read this wrongly and that John hasn't been in hospital for over a year?
It IS just a typo error isn't it?  Must be your excitement at going outside with him. Hope all went well


----------



## Half Baked

I'm sure that's February 2, 2007. It has to be a typo. 

Going outside - what a wonderful time you'll have.  The sunshine on his face will do a world of good for both of you!


----------



## Half Baked

Congratulations on going outside!  The sunlight on John's face will do him a world of good...I'm so happy for you, and him.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Tell John I said hi!!!


----------



## licia

Marge, it is so good to read that John is so much better.  I know it is quite a relief to you.  Enjoy the little outing!


----------



## Dove

*He did enjoy our trip outside. It was 77* but it felt very warm to him. He has been in an air conditioned room for 49 days. He likes to keep it at 65* so he really felt the warmth.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Great to hear your report, Marge.  More fresh air and more exercise will do John good.  Wish we could be along side you to help you with John's outdoor activities.  Lots of prayers and wonderful thoughts are sent your way from Buck and me.  We love you.


----------



## shpj4

Dove I don't know what to say except my prayers and thoughts are with you and John.


----------



## Dove

*As I write this Sandie is transporting John to a skilled nursing facility. I pray that they can meet John's needs...

Another young man with the same Leukemia John has was in remission..they sent him to Stanford U. He contacted an infection and was sent back here last week. He passed away today. He was 33, married with two little children.

Prayers are still needed. Remission is better then the alternative but that word still frightens me,
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

Prayers are still being sent, wishing John and his family the best !


----------



## Dove

*I just talked to Sandie. She said the place is a dump..no medications are available..he was on quite a few when he left the hospital. They should never move a patient on a week end. 
this is going to be a rough night...
;-(*


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge,

I know this worries you.  I just hope John will respond well and that the conditions won't hamper his recovery.  In any event, prayers are still going to you, him and his family.  We're all here to support you and to aid in his success over his health challenges.  We love you.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Marge....so sorry that the place isn't what you thought it to be.  Is there another facility that he can transfer to?  One that you can first go observe?

In regards to the medications.....I know at the facility that I work at we do not have a pharmacy within but once we get the patient admitted then we alert our pharmacy and they deliver the medications that evening (they are about 3 1/2 hours away).  We do keep certain medications in an emergency box and can accomidate pain management and certain other medical conditions with those till the ordered medications arrive....as long as the doctor gives consent. 

Prayers def. continue!


----------



## Dove

*John had a Dr. appointment today but I talked to him while he was still at the home. He said "I am going home !!" And so he did.. The living room has turned into a hospital room . So did mine when I came home after my hip replacement. I couldn't get in and out of my bed + I had to keep an eye on Paul.


I will be going over during the day and be his care giver..I told Sandie " No, I will just be his Mom"

He has an Oxygen tank and I pray that will be enough. He was having breathing treatments every 4 hours in the hospital. 

Just being home will help a lot. Home is with family and his three dogs and a very laid back lovable old cat. *


----------



## kitchenelf

It sounds like home can't be any worse - and it is after all HOME!  Is there something they can do at home for the breathing treatments?  I would make sure they have talked with his doctor to see what they can do at home and make sure he has the right meds.  I know, I know - I sound like a mother hen!


----------



## Dove

*They did get all the RX that he needs..I am waiting for someone to call. It has been a very busy afternoon. They had to have a bed and other things delivered and set up. 
When Paul and I came home we had a PT and social worker come in. I think they will do the same for John.*


----------



## Katie H

Glad to hear he will have the necessary meds.  Those are important.  And it will be nice to have everything else in place.

Buck and I send prayers and best wishes.  Keep the faith and take care of yourself, too.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh that great news Marge...he's so lucky to have you all.  He'll do so much better being in a loving environment.

Since your concerned about the possibility of him needing breathing treatments ask the doctor if he can order this for him just on an as needed (PRN) basis.  As far as the nebulizer machine goes if his insurance doesn't want to cover it then check with the red cross and see if by chance they have one available.  I'm sure by now John can tell when he needs the benefit of a treatment.

Prayers continue!
Tresa


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thank God for THAT Marge! Boy, this has not been an organized transition has it? I wish they gave you all the info upfront so you all didnt have to worry.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge, I know this is hard getting things fixed just right for John. Once that is done, you all can relax,enjoy being with him where there is peace and quiet.. Here in California once you enter a nursing  facility or rehab, they should have been given a list of John's meds. Then they either fill them in the in house pharmacy or call one that they deal with for their patients..For future use and hoping you never need to, once that rehab calls the pharmacy, the meds HAVE to be delivered within 4 hours...That's the law...We serviced 4 nursing homes for many years and there were many 2a.m. calls for meds to be delivered. It was hard sometimes, but, something my DH gladly did.. Hope we keep hearing good things and John gets better day by day,,We love you._

_kadesma _


----------



## Dove

*He checked in somewhere around 4:20. they did get him a pain med at 11:30 pm.

He had a room mate that had neck surgery and was in a lot of pain and was letting everyone know about it. Why would they put him in a room with someone who has had surgery when John was where we still had to use the foam to wash our hands and wear gloves..??

All of you have been so wonderful..thank you for helping me deal with this and with Paul's death
Love y'all
Marge
I am so glad he is home..*


----------



## csalt

_to be John's wonderful Mother._
_May I make a suggestion Marge? Try to have some 'sit down' time for yourself so that you do not become too exhausted._
_It is important for you to look after Marge as well as John. _

_( I have discovered that in the last few weeks. Since DH came home, much rejoicing, but total 'wipe out' in the energy dept.)_


----------



## Dove

*John is on oxygen and also does his own breathing treatments. I haven't seen the set up yet but I will tomorrow.

I understand the wipe out..John was such a strong person mentally and physically. Now he is week and we think some of his brain cells were "fried" as Kevin puts it. He doesn't think as clearly now.

They did a blood test yesterday and will do one again in two weeks. If they are OK then he will go down to Stanford U. If not then back into the hospital for more chemo.*


----------



## Katie H

Let's do a "cheer" for John's blood cells.  May they perform admirably.  As for the brain cell thing, perhaps he's so far behind the 8 ball that he has some catching up to do.  Let's just pray that his body, and brain cells, become healthy as his recovery progresses.

Just be assured, he's always in Buck's and my prayers.


----------



## Dove

*     

John just called..his blood test showed that he is in remission*


----------



## Katie H

Omigawd, Marge.  I was on my way to bed and thought I'd check DC one more time.  What a wonderful way to end my night.  I'm almost in tears.  Will say extra prayers to keep it so.  You must be jumping out of your skin.  I wish I could give you and John a great big hug right now!!!!!!


----------



## Dove

*(((Hugs))) right back Katie and Buck.*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_I am so happy for all of you. You are all such dear loving friends this just makes me want to just grab you and hug you. There are tears of joy here tonight, DH and I just couldn't hold them back..Big warm hugs to you and your loved ones.._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*thank you Kadesma and DH*


----------



## Barbara L

That's such wonderful news Marge!!!  I'm so glad to hear that.

 Barbara


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *     *
> 
> * John just called..his blood test showed that he is in remission*


*

Just logged on and read this and am SOOoooo pleased for all of you. What a wonderful Easter gift. *


----------



## Andy M.

That's the greatest news!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh what a wonderful way to start my day...........I'm so unbelieveably happy to hear this news.  Huge hugs Marge....you must be bouncing off the walls with sheer joy.


----------



## ChefJune

That's awesome, Marge!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Excellent news, Marge. So glad to hear it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, I was feeling kind of down in the dumps today. Then I read your post. My heart is feeling a lot lighter now. May God continue to Bless you and your wonderful family.


----------



## PA Baker

Dove said:
			
		

> *   *
> 
> * John just called..his blood test showed that he is in remission*


*

...says it all!!!!!! What wonderful, happy news for you and your family--and us, too!*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I don't need to put a bunch of smiles on this response.  You already know what's in my heart.

Marge, you have done well, and so has John. With patience, faith, and a little TLC, I expect that John will recover fully. He will need to be careful and manage his life more closely now. But you know, often when someone goes through a critical time such as John has, it creates a zest for life like never before. And John will savor each moment with his family. He will have new and better perspective about what's important. It just may be that he needed a little "push" in the right direction.

Give thanks and know that you and John are loved not only by us here on DC, but by your creator. And that goes for everyone who reads this post too.

Now, let's every one of us go out and make our lives count.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*Life is so precious...
Thank you everyone
Marge*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Marge sounds like good news huh?!  
Thank you again, for keeping us updated.


----------



## Dove

*Thank you for making this a sticky...If you feel like it is not needed to be a sticky, feel free to un-sticky this thread..
I can still post when there is any more news on "John's Progress"
Marge*


----------



## Dove

*John is doing quite well. He is using a walker and went outside today.
I just hope he isn't pushing to hard..they have strict requirements at Stanford U. he has to walk in under his own power, do stairs etc. 
Marge*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Good to hear your news, Marge. He's made tremendous progress so far and I guess you have to trust him to know what he can and can't do. Though I can understand your concern. Hope you're doing OK too.


----------



## Dove

*I won't say "I told him so"  but the P.T. was there today for the first time and told him to take short walks..*


----------



## Dove

*He is doing very well. I will go over there tomorrow and stay with him for awhile. He is so anxious to get back to "normal". I keep telling him it will take time. He wants to get to Stanfors U. and get this over with. I can't blame him but he has to get stronger first.
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh Marge!  I don't know how I missed this - I can't even put into words what I am feeling right now.  Wow - one day I may tell you my thoughts on this whole ordeal.  I know you feel extremely blessed and a weight has been lifted.  I know he has a lot more ahead of him.  He is not alone - we will always be here to lift him up.  We will always be here to lift you up.  I wish I could give you a hug my friend.


----------



## Katie H

Fantastic, Marge.  Tremendous news.  John is certainly a fighter but he needs to channel his fighting spirit a little more gently.  That is, do what his PT person recommends.  Little baby steps will get him to his goal in better shape than huge leaps and bounds.

Much love.


----------



## SizzlininIN

We can't thank you enough for all the updates Marge for you and your family mean a great deal to all of us.  I'm so thrilled he's doing so well.  I can only imagine how anxious he is to get back to his full self.  Thoughts and prayers continue as always.  ((((Huge Hugs))))


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_you're both excited over his progress..He wants to jump in with both feet, and you being him mom want him to be more cautious. He may have to learn the hard way to take it easy and follow directions, but I'm hoping he listens to mom and the therapist and takes it a day at a time. It is so exciting to read about the progress all of you have made. Marge, the time you've spent giving us updates is priceless and I love you for it. I'll be here as will all you friends here at DC..We all just love you to pieces  I think we all feel as if we are truly a part of you family.  _

_hugs and many prayers still coming your way._

_kadesma_


----------



## ChefJune

I'm delighted with the latest progress report, Marge, but that doesn't mean the prayers will stop.

I'll ask for John to have just a wee bit of patience in his recovery...  

I know you're elated!!!!


----------



## shpj4

I am really excited about John's progress report and I will keep on praying for both of you.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge I'v been AWOL with this move - just took a break from unpacking and saw your wonderful news!  How fantastic!  I'll continue to say prayers for you and your family - your strength is amazing and I'm sure you and John will come through this with flying colors!


----------



## mudbug

It's so nice to keep smiling when I read this thread.


----------



## ella/TO

It is so wonderful to read the news about John's recovering!!! He will continue to have all my good vibes directed toward him, and to you and your family!!!....Bless you all!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What wonderful news! Marge, I wish I was there to give all of you a BIG hug! I would take all of you out to dinner.    (on my credit card of course  )


----------



## Dove

*I didn't think Easter was going to turn out this way. At first no plans for a dinner as John is the cook of the family. This would have been the first Easter without all of us together. Not having Paul this year..this was going to be hard. I didn't even want to get out of bed today..I said "knock this off..Dove is waiting for you"  So I got up, showered and took Miss Dove for a ride in my scooter..handicapped scooter..she loves to ride in a bicycle basket on the front. Then John called and said he was going to instruct Christopher on how to do a ham tomorrow and how to do the sweet potatoes today and they warn them up tomorrow...this will be interesting. I don't even think he can fry an  egg.LOL  He is 24 so it's about time he learned.*


----------



## Katie H

Good for you, Marge.  You might want to be a fly on the wall to see how John instructs Christopher to do the cooking.  Could be a VERY interesting Easter dinner.

Best to you darlin'!  We love you and will hold a place at our Easter table for you.


----------



## Dove

*Yes Katie..this could be a memorable day..*


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge I am so very happy that you're going to have Easter.  Hopefully John is a great "explainer" and Christopher is a great listener!

Have a great holiday!


----------



## beginner101

Hi Marge,im new to this site but im know how tough things can get as my mom has pancreatic cancer, we started her on sportron products to boost her immunity system she has only been on it for 3 weeks and I can see a great improvement. 


Have a blessed easter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

With a new cook in the house, it will be a memorable Easter meal.  Either you will laugh about it in hte future, or you will laugh about it in the future.  Whether is comes out spectacular, or terrible, it will be a time of joy, and joyfull memories.  You will be together with your family, and so will John.

For those who are Christians, this holiday comemorates the event of the Savior's victory over death, and together with that time spent in the Garden of Gesthemane, is the culminating point of our Lord's life.  

Let this time be one of many future times where you love and appreciate your family, and that includes Paul, who is awaiting you to be with him in due time, and John who is blessed with having you near him now, and the rest of the crew, oh, and little Dove too.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dove said:
			
		

> *I didn't think Easter was going to turn out this way. At first no plans for a dinner as John is the cook of the family. This would have been the first Easter without all of us together. Not having Paul this year..this was going to be hard. I didn't even want to get out of bed today..I said "knock this off..Dove is waiting for you" So I got up, showered and took Miss Dove for a ride in my scooter..handicapped scooter..she loves to ride in a bicycle basket on the front. Then John called and said he was going to instruct Christopher on how to do a ham tomorrow and how to do the sweet potatoes today and they warn them up tomorrow...this will be interesting. I don't even think he can fry an egg.LOL He is 24 so it's about time he learned.*


 
Wishing love and a very Happy Easter to you and your wonderful family, Marge. JoAnn


----------



## Michelemarie

Dove, I hope you and your family have a wonderful Easters. Kudos for getting outrof bed yesterday, as hard as it was, I know. Bless you!


----------



## kadesma

_Happy Easter Marge,_
_I'd bet you all have a wonderful time today..The food will be wonderful fixed right or not, wonderful because you will all be together to share it. Although we are miles apart, we share our family meal with all of you today in our hearts._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*We had a very nice day. DIL did the dinner but John taught Christopher how to make a Banana Pudding and I took my Peach cobbler over so we were all fed well.
Thank you all again for your thoughts and Prayers.
Where all the tubes IVs etc were put looks like it might be starting an infection..he has a rash and it is itching. He will call the Dr. tomorrow unless it gets worse tonight.
I hope all of you had a wonderful Easter,
Love
Marge*


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, I'm so glad you and your family had such a nice day!  I hope John's feeling better and that the doc can get the infection under control right away for him!

As always, I'm so gald you keep us posted!  Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Katie H

"Happy Easter, Marge!"  Glad you had a nice day.  You and John have been in our thoughts today.  

Please do have the IV sites checked.  That's not the kind of thing to let become a problem.

Prayers are, as always, sent your way.


----------



## callie

Happy Easter, Marge!  I haven't posted but have read faithfully and John, you and your family have been in my prayers.  Take care of yourself, too...


----------



## Dove

*They flushed out the shunt..then told him it should be done once a week. It had been over two weeks. He sees the Dr. Thursday and thinks he will do a spinal tap. then we go from there.
Marge*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hope everything works out OK. Glad you had a good Easter day.


----------



## csalt

beginner101 said:
			
		

> Hi Marge,im new to this site but im know how tough things can get as my mom has pancreatic cancer, we started her on sportron products to boost her immunity system she has only been on it for 3 weeks and I can see a great improvement.
> 
> Sportron International, Inc.
> 
> 
> Have a blessed easter


 
beginner101  I do hope that your Mom continues to improve? and that all your family had a blessed Easter as well?


----------



## Dove

*John had his Dr. appointment yesterday. Dr. didn't like his Heart rate. It was 125 so he put him on two bags of IV fluid. He went back today for more and for blood. His lungs are clear and other than his pulse he was very pleased with John.
Marge*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, thank you so much for the update on John. He is still in my prayers everyday.


----------



## Essiebunny

We are praying for him and you!
Love to you.


----------



## amber

Hi Marge, just wanted to let you know that I keep reading your posts as often as possible.  So glad to hear you had a nice Easter together!  All the best to John.  He certainly is a strong-willed man.  Take care Marge.


----------



## beginner101

Hi Marge,you and your family are in my prayers,wish you all the best and strength for everything.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I jumping for joy that his lungs are ok!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Great news Marge!  I'm glad he's doing well....will certainly keep him and the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dove

*The Dr. did the Spinal Tap last Friday. He started having Migraines and throwing up..he went back Saturday and had a Caffeine shot and other meds. He is still having headaches when he sits up so he stays flat. He will probably go back to the ER after he calls the Dr.( He cant sit up in the Dr.'s office. ) They are about 1/4 mile from the hospital.
Marge*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry to hear he's suffering after the spinal tap. I gather this kind of headache isn't unknown after this kind of procedure. Spinal headaches might only be temporary but apparently they're very unpleasant. I hope he begins to feel better soon.


----------



## csalt

Words fail me at what to say Marge. Your son has so much courage and your Mother's heart is so large, caring  and courageous. There surely cannot be many more 'set backs'.

I admire you, care deeply about all you are going through and more than anything else hope, trust and pray for a good outcome.


----------



## Dove

*It is 3:30 Pm and he is still at the hospital. Last I heard the Dr. was going to inject red blood into the same spot as the tap. he has been leaking spinal fluid.

*If conservative treatment doesn't help, the doctor may recommend injecting a small amount of your blood into the space over the hole in the dura. This is known as an epidural blood patch. The injected blood forms a clot that seals the puncture hole, restoring normal pressure in the spinal fluid and relieving your headache


----------



## salvata05

Marge,

I am almost 40 and just days after I turned 36 I too was diag. w/leukemia.  Please get as much info. as possible.  There are MANY types of leukemia - some of which are not as bad as others.  Just stay off the internet for your research.  Many of those sites are not updated and this particular area of health is changing at a rapid speed.  I am hopeful!!  

Vote for politicians who support stem-cell research.  Stem cell transplants can save lives!

And be sure you and yours know and live for Jesus.  No matter how big or small our trials, we will be with him in the after-life if we are saved.  Please find comfort in fellow Christians.  You will see things in such a different light.  I know that sounds "casual", but take it from someone who has leukemia, 2 young children and a wonderful husband.  The Lord and His people comfort and uplift and those positive factors DO make a difference like no chemo or dr. ever can.  

God Bless and feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## salvata05

*Praise God*

In the darkness there is always light - Praise God for the blood test results!



			
				Dove said:
			
		

> *
> 
> John just called..his blood test showed that he is in remission*


----------



## salvata05

I see your signature line and God gives you trials to bring you closer to Him!  You are His child and he wants you near.  Pray, talk, praise, scream at Him.  He will listen!  You will see changes once you really accept that He is present and He is not bringing the hurt and heartache - it is the adversary doing that - the devil.  Don't let the devil win by letting him have you believe the Lord is imposing the hurt on you and yours.  God bless you all  richly and may you seek and hear and feel Him.


----------



## Dove

Salvata,
You don't have a Private Message link showing so I will just say it here. John has Acute Myeloid Leukemia. One if not the worst type.


----------



## Dove

*They did the blood injection last night at 7 PM. One of the three Doctors in the ER went home sick so John had a very long wait. I haven't called him yet today but I will soon.
marge*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Sorry to hear John had to wait, Marge. Hope he's doing a bit better now.


----------



## kadesma

_Hi Marge,_
_just catching up on John. Hope things are better.You are all still in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know how John is and you too._
_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## PA Baker

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Hi Marge,_
> _just catching up on John. Hope things are better.You are all still in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know how John is and you too._
> _hugs,_
> _kadesma_


 
Same here, Marge.  Do let us know how everything is when you have a chance.  I'm still sending lots of hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Dove

*John is doing very well today. He feels stronger and his voice is strong now. Sounds just like he did before he got sick. He has blood work once a week and is waiting for the results from the spinal tap. If all is well I guess they will make plans for the bone marrow transplant soon.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dearest marge, what good news.  We will continue to pray for John's continuing good progress.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel and it's NOT that of an oncoming train.  Hope springs eternal.  Happy, happy, happy day!


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *John is doing very well today. He feels stronger and his voice is strong now. Sounds just like he did before he got sick. He has blood work once a week and is waiting for the results from the spinal tap. If all is well I guess they will make plans for the bone marrow transplant soon.*
> *Marge*


 
*Wonderful news! *


----------



## ChefJune

Great news, Marge... Still keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, thanks for the update. John is still in my prayers everyday.


----------



## amber

Another prayer for you dear Marge, and for John, as well as the rest of your family.  Great news!


----------



## CassiesKitchen

Prayers for you and John. You are very strong.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I haven't had as much time to get on line as I'm re=wrting one of my novels right now.  I had someone read it (first draft) and they pointed out some weakneses and inconsistancies.  So, my lunch hours have been busy and will for a bit longer.  

That being said, I had to check in and see how you and John are doing.  I see he's still progressing well and that is good news indeed.  You and your family, especially John, are still in my prayers.  Be good and don't do anything I wouldn't do.  And if you do, don't name it after me.

You are living the saying at the bottom of my posts.  Than you for being an example to all of us.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma

_Ahhh Marge,_
_just seeing your posts brings a smile to my lips and makes my heart happy for all of you. You all are still in my daily prayers.._
_hugs to all of you,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Thank Goodweed..good to see you here again. 
"Be good and don't do anything I wouldn't do "  You are just like my boys..spoil all the fun.  ;-)

Thank  you for all the thoughts and prayers..we are still waiting for the results of the spinal tap. since the Dr. called when he found out that John was in remission why did he just say " come in next week?"  this worries me..
 John is being optimistic..says Dr. wants to discuss his bone marrow transplant.*


----------



## Katie H

Whatever, Marge.  I like the tone.  The doc wants to talk transplant.  That's a good thing.


----------



## amber

Dove said:
			
		

> *Thank Goodweed..good to see you here again.
> "Be good and don't do anything I wouldn't do "  You are just like my boys..spoil all the fun.  ;-)
> 
> Thank  you for all the thoughts and prayers..we are still waiting for the results of the spinal tap. since the Dr. called when he found out that John was in remission why did he just say " come in next week?"  this worries me..
> John is being optimistic..says Dr. wants to discuss his bone marrow transplant.*



Your being a pessimist Marge.  I was thinking that the doctor wants to deliver good news in person to John


----------



## Dove

*Good news was remission..I pray that they didn't find cells in the spine. 
I'm just being a Mother who came so close to loosing her son just after loosing her husband just 4 months prier.*


----------



## Katie H

Good news!  Good news!  Good news!  Marge, we're so happy.  Kisses and hugs to you and John.


----------



## kitchenelf

We're all sending prayers Marge for more good news!


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *Good news was remission..I pray that they didn't find cells in the spine. *
> *I'm just being a Mother who came so close to loosing her son just after loosing her husband just 4 months prier.*


 
Dove, what you are doing is the most normal thing in the world for a loving wife and Mother to do. Grieve for the loved one no longer at your side and be anxious over the loved one who *is.*
It's natural for us Mother's and Wives to be anxious ..a friend of mine told me I was a 'control freak'..but I'm honestly not. Just someone who loves and sometimes frets.


----------



## Dove

*The spinal tap was clear..good news. His heart rate is still high so his Dr. is sending him to a heart Dr. *


----------



## amber

Dove said:
			
		

> *The spinal tap was clear..good news. His heart rate is still high so his Dr. is sending him to a heart Dr. *



Thats great news about the spinal tap Marge!  As for John's heart rate, can they put him on medication for high blood pressure ( I assume thats the same as high heart rate?)


----------



## Katie H

Great, Marge.  The docs can take measures to regulate his heart.  He's making beautiful "baby steps" in recovering.


----------



## PA Baker

More great news, Marge!  Tell John to keep up the wonderful work.  How's his wife holding up?


----------



## Dove

*Sandie is stressed  out like we all are. She works afternoons now. John needs her in the mornings. she is a secretary for an elementary school close by. They have been very good to her.*
thanks for asking.
Marge]


----------



## Dove

*John had blood work and another x-ray today. He sees the doctor Thursday. I guess it depends on todays test to see when he goes to Stanford U.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Marge what is his diet?


----------



## kitchenelf

Fingers crossed and prayers going out Marge!


----------



## Dove

*Marge what is his diet?

No restrictions sushi, just eat to gain weight and be healthy. They eat healthy anyway. *


----------



## Dove

*John saw his Doctor today. He said that the Doctors at Stanford U. are amazed at the progress he has made. Now his doctor wants him to stay here and he will keep a close eye on him. Later he will be put back in the hospital and do Chemo maybe twice in one week. (not 24/5 like they did before that brought him down to knocking on deaths door.)
Doctor told him that bone marrow is 30 times more deadly than Chemo. I didn't know that ..none of us did.
I think prayers will be needed for the rest of his life..*


----------



## kitchenelf

Then for the rest of his life he will get them from me Marge!


----------



## Katie H

Marge, it sounds like wonderful progress is being made.  What a wonderful story.  It's unfolding in very positive chapters.  Prayers, as usual, are sent to you and John and his family.


----------



## amber

Marge, what do they mean that bone marrow is 30x more deadly than chemo?

John has my continued prayers


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_since you are part of the family and family is included in daily prayers, that's where you all will be._

_hugs to you all,_
_kades,a_


----------



## Andy M.

Marge, that's great news.  You and John and the rest of your family remain in our thoughts.


----------



## csalt

Someone gave me this prayer ages and ages ago and I often use it when it's impossible to name everyone.

*Hear Me Lord*


On behalf of all those who are dear
to me, all whom I have in mind at
this moment. Be near them in all
their anxieties and worries. Give
them the help of your saving grace.
I commend them all with trustful
confidence to your merciful love.
Remember Lord, all who are mind-
ful of me, all who have asked me to
pray for them. All who have been
kind to me, all who have wronged
me, or whom I have wronged by
ill-will or misunderstanding. Give
all of us grace to bear with each
other's faults and to share each
other's burdens. Have mercy also
on the souls of our loved ones who
have gone before us. Grant them
peace and happiness with you.​ 
Amen​


----------



## Dove

*I questioned John about the 30%. He thinks the Dr. was saying they would have to give him more Chemo before the transplant and it would be 30% stronger than regular Chemotherapy.

He was out driving today..went to a computer store. He uses a cane or a walker to get around./B]*


----------



## Katie H

Doin' good, Marge.  Baby steps and continuing to progress.  John and you are always in our prayers.  We love you and are always supportive.  Chin up!  Things are looking better.


----------



## mudbug

I like the way this thread is turning.  More and better news all the time.  Best wishes to John and everyone else.


----------



## SizzlininIN

My thoughts and prayers continue Marge!  I'm so thankful he continues to improve. Thanks for keeping us all posted with the updates. ((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge - you are all in my daily prayers.  Thanks for keeping us posted - love ya!


----------



## jabbur

Dove, my prayers are with your family.  I've been watching this thread off and on since it started.  I can give you some insight on bone marrow transplants since my mother went through one 6 years ago.  What they have to do is give enough chemo to totally kill the marrow so that is where the 30% more lethal comes from.  The white blood cell count goes down to zero and there is no immunity to anything.  Then they transplant the marrow and wait for 3-4 days for the new marrow to start working.  If it does everything gets better.  If it doesn't, then there is nothing else to do and it becomes another time of waiting for the end.  It's really scary to think about but it is sometimes the only option.  The transplant went well for my mom but we still lost her 2 years later to a different cancer.  I hope the out come is better for your John.


----------



## Dove

*Thank you jabbur for clearing things up. I guess they think he is better off to forgo the transplant at this time.
Marge*


----------



## Dove

*John had an Ultra sound today ..he sees the Heart Doc wed.
M*


----------



## csalt

Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thoughts and prayers that everything goes well.


----------



## Dove

*The heart Dr. ( can't spell Cardiologists)...   said his heart is just fine. It will do better as he gets stronger. He is going on S/S disability. 
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Good news, Marge, on both points...his heart will improve and the disability status will allow him to get some income.  Cheers!


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *The heart Dr. ( can't spell Cardiologists)...  said his heart is just fine. It will do better as he gets stronger. He is going on S/S disability. *
> *Marge*


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/


----------



## Barb L.

Iam so happy that John is on his road to recovery.  Prayers and best wishes for the whole family.  God is Good !


----------



## amber

Wonderful news Marge!


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge,
I've been off-line for a while. Glad to see positive news here. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Prayers continue!   Just thought I'd pass along that everyone that I know thats applied for Social Security Disability they were automatically turned down the first time.....so tell John not to get discouraged and just reapply again if that happens.


----------



## Dove

*John's left leg has started to give him trouble. He starts to feel a tingle and knows he has to sit down i a hurry. A splitting headache starts and then the leg is numb . He can't stand on it until it gets back to normal. It is happening more often now. The Dr. had him go in for more blood work and he made an appointment with a Neurologist next Wednesday.*


----------



## Katie H

Sending positive thoughts that this will be resolved with a troublefree solution.  Prayers and hugs for all around.


----------



## Dove

*Thanks Katie..*


----------



## csalt

Do hope they can get this sorted out quickly Dove. He has done so amazingly well. All of you have.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, hoping and praying that all goes well. (((HUGS)))


----------



## PA Baker

More hugs and prayers are coming from me, too, Marge.  I'm always amazed at what a fighter John is (but why should I be--look at his mom! )!!!


----------



## Dove

*John and Sandie spent most of the day in the ER. They wanted to do an MRI but because of previous neck surgery and a titanium plate there they did a CAT Scan. they said it was good..no swelling in the brain and no sign of a tumor. They said maybe it is caused by a vitamin deficiency............?
He still sees the specialist next week. 

I think it all goes back to the spinal Tap..
Marge*


----------



## Snoop Puss

Here in Spain carpal tunnel syndrome is treated with a vitamin B complex. Apparently it helps nerve regeneration. My partner had a tingling sensation in one hand and lost his sense of feeling in a few of his fingers. He was unconvinced when a doctor friend looked at his prescription drugs and told him it was vitamin B. But it did work.


----------



## Half Baked

Marge, John has been through so much, as has the rest of your family.  I'm praying for some relief for all of you.  You deserve a break!


----------



## Dove

*When John was in the ER they saw he was in such pain they gave him a shot that put him out. Sandie said it did a good job because he was snoreing..LOL 
they sent him home with a pain patch but he was so miserable when I called this morning. He told me "I'm fine " in a very low voice.
Prayers are still needed.
Marge*


----------



## csalt

Be certain that you have them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, I am still praying for John every morning and night.


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
John has all the prayers I can muster for as long as he needs them and beyond. You and the rest of the family are in there too.

kadesma


----------



## Dove

*When Sandie came home from work today they went right to the ER again. It was around 5:30 PM. It is now 9:45 Pm and they are still there.  She called Kevin and said they have him on IV's and a stronger pain patch. The Nurse said that she thinks the headaches are caused by the large doses of Chemo.
Marge*


----------



## kadesma

_Oh Marge,_
_John, you his wife the whole family have been through so much, I bet it seems as if it never stops. But, John is moving forward each day and having you all by his side and pulling for him helps him so much. Hopefully these headaches will stop soon and he can just rest and grow stronger each day. Will pray for this and for all of you.Hang on, you're loved._

_kadesma  _


----------



## Dove

*Thanks to all of you..you have been so kind to listen to me.
Your support means a lot.
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

You all have my Prayers and continued support.


----------



## ChefJune

Marge, my heart goes out to you and your family.  Still praying for a good outcome for John and all of you....


----------



## bethzaring

Marge, I am sure that I am not the only one like this, I check this thread often but have not posted.  I say a prayer for you everyday.


----------



## Dove

*Tuesday
John went into the ER again today at 9 AM and is still there. It is 6:15 PM now. They did another spinal tap. I hated to hear that but they thought it was needed. So far I haven't heard about any results.
Just how much is he supposed to take??  ;-( 
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Stay the course, Marge.  We're all behind you.  Lots of hugs and prayers are sent your way.  Give John a big hug for Buck and me.


----------



## Dina

Marge,
Prayers are going your way.


----------



## Dove

*Kevin just called. John has been admitted to the hospital. They found a few cancer cells in the spinal fluid. They are going to inject chemo directly into the spine and then send him to another hospital in the area to see the Neurologist. They plan on drilling a hole into his brain and putting a shunt into the brain in "the quiet" area and putting Chemo in there.  
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh wow - I am via special delivery sending positive thoughts and prayers.  He has been a real trooper, along with everyone.  I will always send prayers Marge!  My thoughts are always with you.  I wish I could be sitting beside you!


----------



## JoAnn L.

All my love and prayers are with John. May God bless him and give him strenght to get through this.


----------



## Michelemarie

Prayers are still being prayed for you and John and your family.  I don't know what else to say except that we are here for you my friend.  Let us be your strength.


----------



## VickiQ

My prayers are being sent to you all with much love and energy, Vicki


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, Marge, I'm so sorry to hear about John's latest bump in the road.  I'm sending you all as many hugs and prayers as I can.  Stay strong, friend!


----------



## Dove

*The doctor came in to do the procedure on John today but didn't tell Sandie until he was ready to do it that it could cause Cardiac Arrest or Death. But if it wasn't done then the cancer would take him. He is still having the severe headaches..clutching his fists all the time. In a couple of days they will put the shunt into the brain...

I can't type anymore..I can't see through the tears. *


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Marge, you've been on the ultimate rollercoaster.  I wish Buck and I could wrap our arms around you and give you a big hug.  Do the best to stay strong. We're always with you and John and his family.


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
I'm so sorry to here this. John has been through so much. More than anyone person should have to endure.Your whole family has had such a rough time lately. I pray this stops soon so that you all can return to just being a family that are loving and living life to the fullest. You have all my prayers and good thoughts, but, then I know you know that. Just come here and use us as a means of relief..Let us help in any way we can Marge. Friends, family, that is what they do for each other..Know deep inside, you are loved and treasured.

kadesma


----------



## Dove

*I talker to my DIL Sandie. She left the hospital at 9PM and he was asleep. They will call her if he wakes up and wants her.
They are planing on transferring him to the other Kaiser Hospital tomorrow and doing the surgery on Friday morning.
Please keep him in your prayers and think and Pray for him Friday.
Marge*


----------



## Michelemarie

You got it Marge - I am praying for all of you.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Oh Marge my heart just aches.  I haven't been on here as much lately but always come to this thread to catch up.....so sorry to hear this news.  I will def. keep him and your family in my prayers.  (((((((HUGE HUGS))))))))


----------



## corazon

We are thinking of you, John and your family.


----------



## boufa06

Marge, my best wishes to John and may the good Lord bless him!


----------



## Barbara L

We are continuing to pray for John and for the whole family.  I wish he did not have to go through this, and as a mother I know how hard this is on you.  John is very fortunate to have the family he has.  

Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I dont know what God has in mind. Not sure what He's up too. I dont know His plan. Ive seen and heard people cheer that a miracle has happened. Ive seen and heard of people cursing Him for what has happened.
Either way His plan is perfect. And its for a reason. But I just wish I knew what His plan IS. 
Grandma, I love you VERY much. And even though Im not there physically, Im there with you at heart.
Take a DEEEEEEP breath. Try to be comfortable. Pray. And know Gods plan is perfect. 
Love Paul


----------



## Dove

*He was transfered this afternoon. Surgery will be around 4 or 5 PM PST
We are all trying to hold it togather..the best we can.
Love
Marge.*


----------



## Katie H

Okay, Marge, not to worry.  We're sending a full basket of prayers and lots of love and hugs.  Buck and I will be sending positive thoughts tomorrow night (our time) that all goes well.


----------



## Dove

*It is 9:15 PM. I have only been home 30 minutes. They did the operation this after noon. we saw him around 7:30 PM. He was very alert and said he had eaten chicken soup and orange juice and was waiting for a sandwich. this is good since he hasn't had any food for 8 days.
He has a bubble on the top of his head. Dr said the catheter tube is 21/2 " into his brain. In two weeks if all goes well they will put the Chemo into the bubble. We Pray they will destroy the cells that are in the spinal fluid.
M *


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_adding prayers to yours.._
_hugs to you,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Thanks...
Dr said we have a long road ahead of us.*


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> * 21/2 "  In two weeks if all goes well they will put the Chemo into the bubble. We Pray they will destroy the cells that are in the spinal fluid.*
> *M *


 
My heartfelt prayers are joined to yours.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, thank you for letting us know how things went yesterday.  I couldn't stop thinking about you and your family last evening (our time).  I'll keep thinking of you and praying for you all.  {hugs}


----------



## ChefJune

Lots of prayers and hugs going out to all of you, Marge.

Love you....


----------



## Dove

*I talked to John this morning. He sounded very very good!! His spirits are up and he just finished French toast for breakfast. He said he was going to call the mess hall and ask for a menu..he wants to order his food..not have pot luck. 
Sandies sister said to me after the surgery "John must have yours and Paul's determination and strength" I said he is like his dad..a survivor.

*


----------



## Dove

*I wish i could meet every one of you and give you all big (((HUGS))) for helping me through all of this.
love
Marge*


----------



## mudbug

we are all here for you, sweetie.  continued best wishes.


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, I think of you and your family every day - let our strength help you through this.  It is a good day.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge, What a terrible roller-coaster few days. Glad things have turned out OK with the op. Best wishes.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Please tell John to keep up the good work. I offered my Mass and rosary this morning for John as I did last Sunday. I hope that today is a good day and tomorrow is even better.


----------



## csalt

Dove said:
			
		

> *I wish i could meet every one of you and give you all big (((HUGS))) for helping me through all of this.*
> *love*
> *Marge*


 


Then we could share a hug and a prayer


----------



## Dove

*Everything looked so good but now it is back to square one..almost like last February  They sent him back to Roseville Kaiser Hospital today. (He lives in Roseville) so at least he is closer to the family..*

His WBC,RBC and platelets are all very low again. His Dr is on two weeks vacation so we don't know yet who will take over. He will spend at least a month in the hospital.
Marge


----------



## kitchenelf

Prayers are going out Marge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Prayers coming Marge..Wish I could just sit and hold your hand through this.._

_kadesma_


----------



## PA Baker

Sending lots of love, hugs and prayers, Marge!


----------



## csalt

It's not easy, but try to take comfort from the tidal wave of care and concern flowing your way and immersing your whole family. I'm pretty sure nearly everyone looks here first to read the latest update.
Asking for strength and blessings for all of you.


----------



## Dove

*They started Chemo today. They do 3 MIL over a 3 hour period and then then again tonight. 6AM-9AM and 6PM-midnight. He had another headache this morning so I let him rest. I will go down tomorrow. Kevin said "Mom, you better go down as much as you can now before he gets so sick he won't want us there or won't know we are there
Sandie is home with a urinary infection and just aches all over. Her Dr said it is stress related. She wants to spend the night like she did before. She is so run down she shouldn't but she was there when John really needed a Nurse.
Marge*


----------



## csalt

My heart aches for you and I cannot find words to express all that I wish and pray for all of you.


----------



## Dove

*My sis is up from So. Ca. for a few days. We went to see John last Wed. and again today. He looks so good and is so much stronger than he was when this first started last Feb. They are thinking about sending him home next Sunday. This is good news..he is soooo bored and is looking forward to going home. Sandie summited paperwork to the school to go out on catastrophic leave for the rest of this year to be with him full time. 
Marge *


----------



## Katie H

Positive, positive, positive, Marge!  Keep the faith and know that you are sooo supported.  Glad to hear that John is ready to move on.

It's always better to recover at home in the environment of comfy stuff and familiar surroundings.

As always, lots of love and prayers are sent to you, John and his family.  Give Sandie a big hug for Buck and me.


----------



## kadesma

_Hi Marge,_
_glad your sis is with you..It helps to have someone to talk with and lean on a little. You are always here in my thoughts as is John and Sandie, all of you really. We the children and DH and I pray for you and the family each day..We all love you ._

_kadesma_


----------



## Green Lady

I'm glad to read things are looking better.  Many blessings to John and to all of you.  Love and prayers go out your way!


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, it's so good to hear you sounding a little more upbeat!  I'm sure veryone is feeling a bit more positive knowing that John might be able to go home soon--like others have said, it's so much better to rest and get strong at home.  I'm still sending huge hugs and lots of love your way!


----------



## amber

Marge, when I think back about this thread, when it all happened for John it seemed so ominous.  Later things started looking good for John, and then ominous again.  John has nothing but great things to look forward towards as well as you and your family.  I look forward to John posting on here when he can.  You and your family are always in my thougths


----------



## Dove

*John went home today....He said "I wonder how long I'll be at home this time".

I didn't get to see him over the week end. I started a rash across the top of my feet Thursday and by Friday my whole body was covered to my neck and then some at my hair line. I called and then saw my Dr.  He took away a couple of meds. Saturday it was really bad so I called his on call Dr. and he took me off of two more. Last night I woke myself up by clawing and drawing blood so I was up at 5 AM and was at the ER at 6 AM. The on call Dr put me on Benedrl and that was like taking nothing. He said to go to the ER if I didn't improve.  
!
That was a real experience!! 

I saw a very young lady Doc..She was appalled at my condition and didn't really know what to do. She put me on 3 tablets of Predisone (20mg) once a day and then Hydroxyzine 1 four times a day. It is better but feels like I was bit by a million mosquitoes instead of two zillion mosquitoes.

Seems like I have to have some sort of something going on in my life doesn't it. LOL
Marge* [/B]


----------



## Katie H

Whoa, Marge!  Sounds as though you've had quite an adventure.  Hope everything resolves itself and you are able to get back to your old self.

Suffice it to say, Buck and I have you in our thoughts and prayers.

"Heads up, dear!"  Things will get better.

Love and best wishes,

Katie E and Buck


----------



## Green Lady

HI Marge,

So terribly sorry for what you are going through.  It must be awful.  Perhaps the stress from the whole ordeal has caused the itching.  I had itching on my hands a few months ago, weather related, I think.  I went to the drug store and bought over the counter cream that helped.  It was recommended by the pharmacist.

On the good side I am happy to hear John is HOME. Is there any sweeter place to be than in your own bed, with your loved ones and your stuff to surround you?  Tell him to keep looking up.

If he is interested in any nutritional tips that would help support him I would be happy to share.  I am working on a MS in Holistic Nutrition degree.  Just have him or a family member email me separately.  I am happy to share what I have learned.

Prayers for you and your son.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_be sure to keep a check on your Blood Sugar..Prednisone will cause it to rise..Don't want you to test yourself and have a nasty shock...So glad John is back home.Let's say an extra prayer that he is home for good.._

_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf

Good Grief Marge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Man is just not gonna let you rest right now!!!!  LOL  Thoughts and prayers are going out.  Glad your sis is there.


----------



## Dove

*My rash is fadeing but is still bothersom..John is home and all is well ;-)*


----------



## Michelemarie

Still praying for you Marge.  I hope you can rest today.


----------



## SizzlininIN

So glad to hear that John is back home Marge and I hope your rash is clearing up.  Prayers continue!


----------



## Andy M.

Marge, that's great news about John.  I am very happy for you.


----------



## mudbug

Marge, I got an icky rash all over my back when I finished a particularly stressful project a few years ago.  Maybe all the tension finally let go for you and displayed itself that way too.  Hope you are not scratching much now.

Great news about John.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, I am so glad that John is home, I hope he get lots of rest and gets stronger everyday. Hope you rash goes away as fast as it came.


----------



## Dove

*Dr. Think it is a food or medicine rash...I'll give up both just to make it go away LOL*


----------



## amber

*Marge, I am so happy that John is home, thats great news! (though I dont like his attitude about "how long it will be this time" and you can quote me to him on that  

As for your rash Marge, did you recently start new medications, since you indicated that your doctor removed four medications after the rash occurred.  If I were you I would keep a medical journal for yourself.  I keep notes any time I take a medication, and make note of how I feel, any adverse affects or positive affects.  The more you can tell your doctor the better.  Have you tried cortizone 10 plus cream?  Its sold over the counter.  Check with your doctor to see if it's ok to use, but I have used it for rashes due to allergies and dry skin, though again, you may be having an allergic reaction to medication so check with the doc.

All the best to you Marge, and to John and Sandie as well as the rest of your family.
*


----------



## Dove

*I have been on all meds for years..I ate at Long Johns Silver two nights before..it might have been the fish.
*


----------



## Dove

*John has started the horrible headaches and throwing up again. He goes to the Dr. tomorrow. 
Things just have to get better...
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

My heart goes out to you Marge, seeing your boy go through so much.  John and you will always be in my prayers.  Take care !

Barb L.


----------



## Barbara L

Marge,

I hope John's doctor's appointment goes well, and I hope he is over the headaches and nausea.  I also hope your rash is gone.  We're keeping you all in our prayers.

 Barbara


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge I'm sorry to hear that John is not feeling well again.  Hopefully the Dr. will get him squared away soon!

I got a horrible rash all over my face just before we moved - hadn't changed anythingl  Dr was "real helpfull" when he said if it didn't clear up in a month (!) that he'd send me to an ear nose & throat guy. ?????????

We went to the store and bought a bar of Neutrogena soap and a buff puff, and some Neutrogena moisturizer and I used those 2x a day.  The rash cleared up and hasn't come back.  I also try to keep my hands off my face.


----------



## PA Baker

Dove said:
			
		

> *Things just have to get better...*


 
Yes they do, and I'll keep praying that they will!


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, I'm sorry to hear about John and your rash --- continuing to pray for you my friend.


----------



## Dove

*John went to the Dr. today. He is receiving platelets and fluids and will stay in the hospital for the week end. His Dr. inserted chemo very slowly into the shunt in his head. We are looking again at bone marrow transplant when he is well enough for it.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dear, Marge.  What a rollercoaster you, John and his family have been on.  We're all praying that the prize at the end is good health.

Keep strong and know that Buck and I have all of you in our prayers daily.


----------



## Dove

*John is back in the hospital again. they are giving fluids, platelets and Chemo through the shunt in his skull.
The bone marrow is being thought of again.I think he has to improve a lot before they can consider that.
Marge *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;  Prayers are being said every night for both you and John.  I know this is so very hard for you, for John, and for the family.  I can do little but offer my prayers and freindship.  

Know this: whatever happens, the Lord will do what is correct, and in His time.  We may not always understand why things happen, just that they happen for our growth and for our good.  Mortality is such a tenuos and fragile thing, and is short lived for all of us.  There will come a day when our frailties will be no more, and we well be together, able to appreciate and enjoy our perfected bodies.

In the meantime, we need to trust in Him.  We need to learn everyday, take something of value from the experience, even if it's a bitter lesson.  I know that your son has improved much from when this thread started, but still has a long race to run, with many hurtles before him.  I will rejoice when that race is over, and he can again walk and catch his breath.  You will be at his side on that day, and will be offering comfort along the way.

Marge, you are a loving mother, and a tender soul.  We love you for that.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dina

Marge,
My heart goes out to you dear lady.  My prayers are always with you and John.


----------



## Dove

*Goodweed..thank you for that ..even though it did make me cry.
Love 
Marge*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_You've probably cried more this past few months than any of us here has in our lifetimes. How I wish I could take some of those tears and turn them to smiles..You are truly one strong and loving mom..Your family is so lucky to have you..We continue to pray for all of you and send you our love and admiration...Take care of yourself..We love you._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*Sunday 5:45 PST
John is not doing well..his platelets are low..Kevin thought Sandie sais 40,000 they should be somrwhere in the neighbor hood of 3 to four hundred thousend.
They have him on blood but can't get the WBC up. Now he is having a Cat Scan to see why he has swelling on the other side of his forehead..not the side the shunt is in.
Please keep all of in your thoughts and prayers tonight.
Marge*


----------



## amber

You and your family have my prayers Marge, I hope things change for the better soon.


----------



## Katie H

Positive thoughts and prayers are sent to you and yours, Marge.  Try to stay strong.  You have a lot of love and support from those of us at DC.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_you're in my thought and prayers. _

_kadesma_


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

My prayers go out for John, you, and your whole family.

Always remember, even though we might not understand, God Almighty, is still in control.  In Him we can put our hope and trust.  His love endures forever!


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, thanks for keeping us posted.  As always, I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - I will be praying for John.  I'm so sorry!


----------



## Andy M.

Marge:

You and your family have been fighting a long battle.  Our thoughts are with you and yours throughout.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'm so sorry to hear this Marge. Please don't give up your hope and faith......find strength in whatever your faith may be and lean on your loved ones to help you through this time. I hope and pray that even though we all can't be there for you physically.....that somehow our words can help you through all of this. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family (((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Dove

*Tuesday
His FEVER HAS BROKEN..STILL THROWING UP AND HAVING THE HEADACHES. Today they took him back in for a CAT Scan to see if there are any changes. 
Sandie said he has been very quiet this trip in..I just Pray that he keeps up the fight'
Sorry about the caps..I didn't see the lock was on.
We are all hanging in for john..he knows this and we are thankful that he hasn't gone to the place he was last feb. It was so close.can't bare to even think of loosing him too.
Love 
Marge
B]*


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge,

Stand as strong as you can and understand that you have a DC family to lift you when you feel you need more strength than you can muster.

Lots of love and support are sent from Buck and me.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, I'll continue sending you prayers and lots of love, too!  Be sure you're taking good care of yourself through all of this, too.  {{hugs}}


----------



## amber

Good news that John's fever has broken Marge.  Let us all know about the cat scan results.  Dont read anything into the fact that John was quiet this time in, he may just have been tired, and regaining strength after his fever broke.

John seems to be a fighter, so just keep the faith.  All my best to you and your family Marge.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_like Amber said, John is a fighter and he is quiet because he is resting up..He knows he has a way to go and he is gathering strength to fight that battle..You rest up too, so you can stand beside him and help him through.._
_Continued prayers and positive thoughts..._

_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06

Marge, in times like this, faith, hope and strength is the order of the day. So chin up and keep up the battle.  My best wishes to you, John and the family.


----------



## ChefJune

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Marge,_
> _like Amber said, John is a fighter and he is quiet because he is resting up..He knows he has a way to go and he is gathering strength to fight that battle..You rest up too, so you can stand beside him and help him through.._
> _Continued prayers and positive thoughts..._
> 
> _kadesma_


 my thoughts as well.  sending you all lots of love and prayers, Marge.


----------



## Dove

*Friday
John is feeling better today. Dr. said the headaches would ease up in time. He might get to go home again...on Monday.
he will still have to go in each week for blood work.
Marge*


----------



## Green Lady

Oh Marge,  that is good news.  Try to get some rest over the weekend (easier said than done).  You have been through such an ordeal.

Continued prayers for John, you, and your whole family. May you experience God's grace and presence even during the trials!


----------



## Dove

*Thank you....
Marge*


----------



## Dove

*Sat. 
John is home now. Resting but still has a headache. I know he is happy..no place like home and family.
marge*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dove said:
			
		

> *Sat. *
> *John is home now. Resting but still has a headache. I know he is happy..no place like home and family.*
> *marge*


 
You are right Marge,there is no better medicine in this world than family and home. And it sounds like John has the best of them.


----------



## amber

Glad to hear that John is home.  He must be happy and content with all the family and his familiar surroundings.  Maybe with some rest tonight, his headache with be gone by morning.  My best to you all Marge.


----------



## Green Lady

There's no place like home, and no place like one's own bed, surrounded by loved ones!

Continued prayers for John, you, and the whole family.


----------



## Dove

*Monday
John went to the Dr today. He put Chemo into the shunt John has in his head. Back Friday for more platelets and then next week for the draw of bone marrow out of his hip. Dr said it would go on like this (up and down) until they could get him well enough to go down state to Stanford U. for the marrow transplant. That is the scary part..he will be SOOOO sick. they have to hit him 50 times harder with Chemo before the transplant.No idea when or how long he will be there.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Stand strong and stay the course, Marge.  Buck and I send love and prayers and let John and his family know he's ever in those prayers.


----------



## Dove

*I'm trying Katie and Buck.
Most of the time I just feel numb inside.When I stay home all day I just want to stare off into space...
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - John is in my prayers always!  You, Sandi, and his boys are also in my prayers - he's a strong man.  He's got a family that loves him and strangers that care deeply about his recovery!!!


----------



## Katie H

Don't stare off into space.  Stare DCward and lean on your DC family.  Turn to your computer and have some discourse with us.  We're always here.


----------



## Dove

*Tuesday
John was feeling pretty good this morning. It is a good thing for a reprieve because the Chemo could hit him again with the headaches again in a few days.
I try to stay positive but it is like waiting for the other shoe to drop. [/B*


----------



## Katie H

That's great to hear, Marge.  Baby steps.  Remember, Rome wasn't built in a day.  This just means he's one step closer to the bone marrow transplant.  One day at a time.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## Dove

*Wed.
John was back in the ER all morning. Same problem..headaches and throwing up. All related to the Chemo.
Marge*


----------



## VickiQ

(((Dove))) Keeping you all close in my heart, thoughts and prayers.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## PA Baker

Dove, you John and rest of your family are in my prayers every day.  Stay strong.  We love you!


----------



## Dove

*I went to see John today and have dinner with the family. He had the usual headache so he only ate 4 bites of the Tri Tip Steak and left the rest of his dinner for the dogs. 
I took a Costco Apple pie and he did eat all of his slice. Sandie said thats the most he has eaten in days. He has lost 65 pounds.  *


----------



## skilletlicker

Well, I'm out out of practice praying, but for what it's worth, I sent one up for John.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thoughts and prayers continue Marge!  ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, just a note to let you know how much I care. JoAnn


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's a tough and grueling fight, and with no garuntees at the end of it.  But you have to keep fighting, exerting your will, trusting that whatever happens is happening for you and John's growth.  I know this game.  I watched my Dad and Stepfather go through it.  They didn't win.  But great strides have been made since that time.  And we know that miracles do occur.  I have seen them.  And I know that they are preceeded by Faith.  The power of prayer is on your side, as is teh heartfelt concern for you and your family.  We know that this is an exhausting, and exasperating fight.  It wears on you, on John, and on your entire family.

Marge, you and John are in my nightly prayers.  I want you to know this because we who are behind you, are like trickles of water, each flowing and merging into a great river.  I wish that life wasn't so hard, and that we could all enjoy a time without pain, or trials.  But that isn't why we are here, in this place, on this world.  We are being forged by the fire of life into something far greater, and that something will last through eternity, not just this mortality.

Hold your head up.  Keep on fighting, right until the last breath you take.  And when you need it the most, then pray, and ask for the strength to carry on.  

It is impossible for me to be with you and your family.  It is impossible for most of us.  But I pray that you will find strength in our support, to help you through these difficult times.  We share just a small part of your anguish.  My children are strong, and healthy young adults.  I can't imagine them suffering as John is.  But I do know how it would make me feel.  And so, I know what you are going through.  You have the love of a parent for your child.  For that you are blessed.  For that, you feel anguish in your soul.

Your son know your love, and that helps sustain him and ease his suffering.  I pray that the pain will be short, and his cancer will turn to full remission.  I know a lady in our church who battled long and hard, and who had to go through chemo.  She is now well again, and her hair has even grown back, though it is now white as snow, in spite of her being only in her mid 40's.  

The same can be true for John.  And we will keep supporting you, through prayer, and out thoughts.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*All of you are so great..thank you for your Prayers..
He went in for blood work this morning and then back later in the day for fluids. Wed. is the day for the bone marrow testing. If all goes well he will be set up ASAP for the transplant.

Thank you all for your support.
Love
Marge*


----------



## Green Lady

Dove said:
			
		

> *I went to see John today and have dinner with the family. He had the usual headache so he only ate 4 bites of the Tri Tip Steak and left the rest of his dinner for the dogs.
> I took a Costco Apple pie and he did eat all of his slice. Sandie said thats the most he has eaten in days. He has lost 65 pounds.  *



Hi Marge,

May I make a suggestion?  It would be great if someone could give John some freshly made vegetable juices.  He would be getting a concentrated source of nutrients and also live enzymes which are vitally important for a cancer patient.  The proteins in meat are difficult for a cancer patient to digest so don't feel badly that John didn't eat his steak.  From my studies I have learned that a cancer patient does much better on a veggie diet, especially raw veggies since the goodness is lost in the cooking process.

Continued prayers for John, and you, too. God is still in the miracle business!


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_love, support, thoughts,prayers, they are here for all of you..Wishing John, the very best.._
_kadesma_


----------



## licia

Dove, the sickness of your son seems a lot like my dh's uncle a couple of years back. He got so sick we were afraid he wouldn't get over it for quite a while - leukemia was his problem. After a while he began to be on the mend and is now in total remission for over a year and looks and feels as healthy as he ever did. I hope the same recovery is in your son's future.


----------



## Dove

*John has had IV"s and platelets this week. The fluids are set up for 3 times a week. He goes into the hospital again on Monday for more Chemo. He will be there for about a week. The Dr. is trying real hard to get him ready and to have him stay ready for a transplant (bone marrow) when a match is found. It might take several months.

Green Lady,
John can't eat anything grown in the ground raw. Everything has to be cooked.  Contamination is a worry. There is a product called Juice Plus that is suppose to have the Veg. and Fruits in it. She is trying to get him to take them.
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

Goodweed of the North, I agree with all you have said, very well said I might add.  We all pray for John, he is in Gods hands !  May God Bless our boy.


----------



## sugarbrown

I'm so very sorry to hear about your son, Dove...
Our children are always so precious to us, even as they become older...
May you and he continue to be loved and comforted....


----------



## Katie H

Even though it seems he is making three steps forward and two backward, he is still making forward progress.  Hang on tight and lean on the support you get here.


----------



## Unclechili

Marge, 

I'm new here and just saw this post. I thought that sharing my experience with you may give some insight or comfort to you!

When I was younger a friend of mine was diagnosed with lukemia. I remember him dissapearing from school for about 3 months before paying our class a visit. I don't believe someone so young can truely understand the impact of something this serious. 

Now that I'm older, I can certainly appreciate what he and his family went through and despite all that had happened to him and his family, I was delighted to hear some 10 or 15 years later, with the support of his family and friends, he had completely recovered and continued to develop into a fine young man with a bright future. 

Although I'm not a very good at hugs, I'm not really the payer kind of person and I know I could never possibly understand what you are going through. I can say that Ray and his family helped me to realize how powerful a person can be if they are surrounded by those who truely love and care for them.

My warmest regards to you all!


----------



## kitchenelf

Dove - I always have John in my prayers - along with you and the rest of his family.


----------



## Green Lady

Green Lady,
John can't eat anything grown in the ground raw. Everything has to be cooked.  Contamination is a worry. There is a product called Juice Plus that is suppose to have the Veg. and Fruits in it. She is trying to get him to take them.
Marge[/quote]

Marge, Yes I am aware of Juice Plus.  Very good.  Also, BarleyLife is excellent.  I know many who have overcome cancer using that and a veggie diet.  I can get you info on both Juice+ and BarleyLife if needed.

Continued prayers for John and all the family.


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge - you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## Dove

*John has an appointment tomorrow (Wednesday) at noon. Stanford U.  is about 3 hours away from us. This is for a consultation and He thinks a test or two. They will decide if he is a candidate for the bone marrow transplant.

One day at a time... *


----------



## Green Lady

I will be holding up John in prayer.  I'll pray that the doctors will have wisdom in planning his treatment.  I hope and pray John will be able to have his bone marrow transplant.


----------



## Katie H

That's great news, Marge.  One day at a time.  I'll be thinking of all of you at appointment time.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - thanks for the update.  Continued prayers.


----------



## PA Baker

Fingers and toes are crossed and prayers are coming your way!


----------



## ChefJune

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Fingers and toes are crossed and prayers are coming your way!


Ditto!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hoping and praying that all goes well.


----------



## kadesma

_Prayers doubled and many many hugs sent your way..May tomorrow bring good news._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove

*I sent this to my sis earlier today.

They are on the way home now. they just talked, filled out paper work etc. I don't know what the etc. is because the phone was breaking up.
The Dr. said if Tim or Chris match it could take place in 6-8 weeks. If not it could take 6 months and he has to continue with the Chemo. He will have to be down there for 3 months. 
The downside of all this is that Tim wouldn't be able to work with Kevin for 8 weeks since it is very hard on both parties.. there goes the landscaping business..If Chris does he would probably loose hid job and if it takes place during the school year then Sandie's job would be on the line.
Please continue with the Prayers, 
Marge
*


----------



## ChefJune

Darling Marge.... you need to look at this positively!  It would be a blessing if Tim or Chris were a match and the procedure could take place soon.  What kind of monster would terminate an employee for donating bone marrow? 

I know folks who have been donors, and they were up and functioning normally long before 8 weeks.  

This is really good news!    Prayers won't stop, tho! 


Love you.


----------



## Dove

*I talked to John this morning. 
the Dr. said if the boys do match it would take a few months to get started and John would need to find a place to live for about 3 months. We thought Stanford U. had a place for John and Sandie to live..we were led to believe this up here. the social Worker said no so. 
He is to start Chemo again on Monday. This will be the routine until a donner
 is found. Dr. said it could be a year from now.
Marge*


----------



## LEFSElover

there is comfort in having people around you that love you. please pray and I'll do the same here. I am so sorry for you and your family, try to remain full of faith and strong...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I can't add to what is going on here, except to say that you, your sone, and your family are in my nightly prayers.  I am behind you in the only way I can be.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, words are far from my mouth because I don't know what to say. Please know, and I know you do, that I and we are praying for you and your family.  Find your strength through us dear friend.


----------



## Dove

*Now the Dr says it could take a year for a match..if then. and to continue with the Chemo. I don't thimk he can last a year with so much Chemo...

Thanks all of you with the Prayers and kind thoughts.*


----------



## Katie H

Don't falter, Marge.  We have to remain in a positive vein for John.  Things WILL work out for him.  Keep a good frame of mind.  We're all behind you and send love and support.  It's not over.  Stand strong!


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,  always remember that God has the final word.  Doctors, as smart  as they are, don't know it all, but God does.

Continued prayers for John.


----------



## Charlotte

Praying for you, Marge, and for your son John...

HUGE HUG!!!


----------



## Dove

*John had a pass to go home for the 4th. He was very happy about that. One son made his favoriate banana Pudding and the other did BBQ Ribs. He had to be back by 8Pm but he was able to see the Fireworks at the Fair grounds through the large window in his room.
they start the chemo in the evening and next Am. then 1 day off and start again..Mon. Wed. and Friday. He thinks he might go home Sat. This is a lower dose so no headaches so far. He comes back in 4 weeks to do this all over again.*


----------



## Michelemarie

I'm so glad he was able to enjoy his day - you made it so special for him. I continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thoughts and prayers continue.  I'm glad he was able to go home and spend the holiday with the family.....that had to of boosted his spirits.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, 

It's great that John was home on the 4th with his family. Continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## Dove

*John went home today. No headaches or vomiting this time. They used a lower dose than before. When he does go to Stanford the dose will be very very high..Dr said he will be sicker than he has ever been. 
The boys haven't been tested yet..Christopher's boss said if he took any  more time off he would be fired.Something has to be worked out.

Sandie said he is eating every thing that doesn't move..just like he did when he was little. That is so good to hear because he just about quit eating there for awhile.
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

Continued support and Prayers for John as he takes one day at a time.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, Marge.  So good to hear John's eating again.  That has to help him feel better.

Sounds as though Christopher's boss doesn't have a heart.  Surely some solution can be worked out.  I can't imagine the situation is so black and white.

Keep your chin up.  Everyone's behind you all and here for you when needed.


----------



## Dove

*Both of John's son were tested yesterday. Their blood would have arrived at Stanford today. I pray that one of them match...odds are 30% that it will match.
John sounds good on the phone.He says he is doing pretty good. He had his blood work done today and the Dr wants to see him next week.
Thanks again for your support.
Marge*


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge it's good to hear that John is eating well and got to spend the 4th with family.  We will continue our prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Katie H

Marge, it's good to see things moving forward.  Let's all think positively that at least one of his boys is a match.  Prayers and best wishes continue.


----------



## kitchenelf

Dove said:
			
		

> *John went home today. No headaches or vomiting this time. They used a lower dose than before. When he does go to Stanford the dose will be very very high..Dr said he will be sicker than he has ever been.
> The boys haven't been tested yet..Christopher's boss said if he took any  more time off he would be fired.Something has to be worked out.
> 
> Sandie said he is eating every thing that doesn't move..just like he did when he was little. That is so good to hear because he just about quit eating there for awhile.
> Marge*



Marge - I'm not sure how this falls into Christopher's job but check it out anyway - Employees Rights to Family and Medical Leave

It's good to hear that he is eating again.  Prayers are always going out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

*Any updates?*

Any word about John? I'm new to DC but I'm so impressed at the outpouring of support from members for this member's son. I was faced with a similar situation years ago - long before internet - and I marvel at how an online community like this can reach out to each other in such a real way.


----------



## Dove

*John had a pretty fair week but then Saturday night the head aches and vomiting started again. He had a Dr appointment today (Monday) so Sandie called the Dr early this morning and told him what was going on and that she suspected his Platelets were low. He went in and Dr put him into the hospital. He is on pain meds for the headaches and for the nausea. His WBC was almost non-existent and the platelets were very low. So back to the IV's antibiodicts ( He did have a fever)
This time and this is a first he told Sandie "this is where I need to be for a few days" 
He is still fighting as hard as he can but I know this is wearing him down.
Marge*


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, I'm sending you lots of hugs and prayers for more strength for all of you.


----------



## Harborwitch

[[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]] To you and all your family Marge!  Prayers are also coming your way.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, my prayers continue to go out for John. May there be a blessing at the end of this trial for all of you.


----------



## Michelemarie

{{{{{{Marge}}}}}}}.  Prayers continuing for you and your family.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Marge.  All Buck and I can say is...oh.  We're sending extra-special high-test prayers and good thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Essiebunny

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Dove

*Thank you all again..you mean so much to me*


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
I may not write you each day, but you are ever in my thoughts. You have all the prayers you want, I'm just wishing it were more. Hang on tight, we all love you.

kadesma


----------



## Sandyj

Hi Marge, I haven't been here for a long time, but I saw your latest news and I wanted to let you know that I am praying for you and your family, and I send you love and hugs. Sandyj


----------



## Dove

*Thanks sandy, welcome back*

The Dr at Stanford U. contacted John's Dr. He wanted Kevin ( My other son) to have blood work done. Now they are considering him for the donor...?...Out of 5 matches (of DNA i guess) only two matched. We think the Dr.'s are getting desperate. This is taking a big risk, there is the chance of things not working out the way we hope and pray for. We will know more next week. Keep the Prayers coming.
Marge


----------



## kitchenelf

Prayers are being sent as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Bear sends his love too!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Will absolutely continue to pray for him.  (((((HUGS))))) Marge.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, I'm new to DC but I've already learned so much from the awesome folks here. I have read this entire thread and my heart breaks for you and John and your whole family. Thank heavens you are such a tight-knit family but I know how exhausting this is for ya'll. You must be a wonderful woman to have so many friends here. It's been really inspiring to read the outpouring of strength and prayers and caring from the DC community to you and your family and I would like to add mine, as well. I'm sending my thoughts and prayers for John and hope that a great match is found _tomorrow_ so that he can get transplanted soon. (If it's not one of his sons, will they be searching the marrow registries?) Anyway, post updates whenever you can and know that you've got another friend in Texas pullin' for all of you.
Love & Peace,
Terry


----------



## expatgirl

Same here, from another fellow Texan!!!  All prayers and best wishes being sent your way--via express!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sending extra prayers. JoAnn


----------



## Dove

*He went home from the hospital today. Now it is a waiting game..like waiting for the other shoe to drop.
Love Y'all
Marge*


----------



## Andy M.

Hang in there Marge.  Your son is a fighter.  You all are in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm so glad to hear he's home for now. I'll be praying that he stays healthy and gets stronger while he's waiting for a match so he'll be in the best shape possible when he gets the transplant. And make sure John's mama gets some rest, too!
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, did either of the boys test out as a possible donor?

Continued prayers got out for all of you!  I hope John gets some rest while he is home so he get stronger.


----------



## Dove

*John went in this afternoon for platelets and fluids. We are still waiting for Stanford to contact him and the Dr. Stanford did call Kevin and asked him for his Hospital number. It looks like they are thinking of using Kevin for the donor. They said the boys were "half" donors..half John and half Sandie.

We should know more in a few days.
Marge *


----------



## Michelemarie

{{{{{{{marge}}}}}}}}}}} - prayers continue for you and your family!  Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Katie H

It looks like things are moving slowly forward, Marge.  Buck and I send continued support and prayers.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, all we can do is continue to pray and to send our love to you and your family.......


----------



## ChefJune

Green Lady said:
			
		

> Marge, all we can do is continue to pray and to send our love to you and your family.......


...and we do that every day.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge we're sending lots of prayers for you and your family, and lots more hugs.  John is demonstrating amazing strength - as all of you are.   Thinking about you!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks for keeping us up, Marge. How is John feeling right now? Do you know if they will use a stem cell donation or a bone marrow donation from Kevin (if it's him they choose)? I know everyone at DC will be praying for John and Kevin and the entire family. I hope you're hanging in there, too - all this waiting has got to be agonizing. We're all hoping you will get the red light phone call soon!
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## Dove

*Stanford called and said they would decide who will be the donor tomorrow. (Wed) the person has to go to Stanford on Thursday. 
More later.
Marge*


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - I am about to fall out of this chair and am off to bed when I saw this.  I will send out prayers to everyone involved.  I'll call you in the next couple days.  We love you dearly!


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh, Marge.  I just saw this.  I'll be thinking of you all throughout the day.  Love, hugs and prayers are sent to everyone from Buck and me.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, 

Continued prayers for all involved.......love to you, Marge!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

What wonderful news, Marge! Here's to this being the the cure for your son!!
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## Dove

*After waiting all day to hear John's Dr decided that John's youngest son Tim would be the choice. They all tested about the same but kev needs to keep John's business going and Christopher's job would be at risk so Tim was the logical choice. Sandie and Tim leave early tomorrow morning for Stanford and John has to go to the Hospital at 5 PM for transfusions.
Marge*


----------



## pdswife

good luck!!


----------



## Katie H

Wonderful news, Marge.  I'm sure you are cautiously optimistic.  I would be, too.  Mega hugs and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## ChefJune

Oh Marge!  Tons and tons of prayers are winging their way westward that this will be the breakthrough that is needed to restore John to health.

Sending you all lots of love and light.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;
I won't be long winded about this.  But I have to say that this is exciting.  I have been following along without adding too much input.  Know that you and your son are in my nightly prayers.  With all of the prayers going out, be assured that they will be heard, and acted upon.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_know you're loved and thought of daily..Prayers coming and good positive thoughts._
_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L.

You are all on my mind and in my prayers. May the Lord be with you.


----------



## Green Lady

My prayers are with all of you.....and the doctors, too.

Keep us posted, Marge, as you get more info.


----------



## Dove

*John had the transfusions Thursday night and went to see his Dr. friday. Sandie said she had to get into the Nurses face to make her listen. John's breathing has been laboured for the past two weeks. They did X-ray and he is in the hospital with double pnemomia.
Things are schulded to get started on Thursday (at Stanford) if he is Ok then. Tim wil have 4 days of shots that will make him think he has a bad case of the flu...John has an appointment friday and they will stay there I think. Sandie is trying to get her brother to go down and stay with Tim because she has to start work on Monday. I don't know how all this will work out yet. Just have to wait and see.
Marge*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, I've been praying all week for things to go well as ya'll start down the road to transplant. I know it's a very tough process and living on the edge wears everyone out. Is there any news?
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Sorry Marge, Our posts showed up at the same time. I'm so sorry that John is having this set back. It must be devastating to have him get sick so close to the transplant. I will be praying extra hard for John and Tim and all of you to get through this next set hurdles. I hope, too, that you are able to keep your health up during all this.
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_John is going to overcome this, he's come so far and accepted so much that he won't let this sop him on his road to recovery..He is a fighter and must feel the love of his family and all the unknowns who love him because we love you..Keep fighting John, we care..You to Marge.._
_kadesma_


----------



## Jikoni

Praying for you here Dove.


----------



## Essiebunny

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, you and your family are still in my prayers.  *hug*


----------



## Dove

My DIL sent this today.

Just to update everyone -

John is in Kaiser Hospital in Roseville for observation and treatment of pneumonia.  Last night he had a fever of 101.3 and is currently on 3 liters of oxygen.  He continues to keep up his fighter attitude.  

We finally have a schedule (providing John is well enough).  John, Timothy and I are going to Stanford on the evening of August 1st and staying as "outpatients" through 8/8.   John will begin his tests and Tim will begin getting Neupogen injections to build up his bone marrow then have his stem cells harvested 8/6, 8/7 and 8/8.  

John will be at Stanford Hospital from 8/12 to 8/18 to get ready for his transplant. He will begin his "outpatient" program 8/18 and receive his transplant 8/24.  Tim will have a second session of stem cell growth and collection from 8/19-8/24. 

John and a caregiver will be living in Palo Alto while he grows a new immune system (approx. 100 days).   We will be trying to rotate family members as I am supposed to report to work beginning tomorrow morning... 

Love,
Sandie


----------



## Dove

*Sandie has been checking on hotel rooms that have a shuttle bus to Stanford. They are running $180.00 per day. She needs one with a kitchen because John has to eat food prepared in the room. Parking is $ 8 or 9.00 per day so the shuttle is the answer.
The prob. now is both of their credit cards are maxed out..Kaiser will reemburse her up to $100.00 a day IF John is staying in the room and not the hospital. I might have to get a loan on my house ( Paul, please don't send down a lightening bolt) to help pay the bills.
Marge*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_I'm praying that things start to get easier for all of you. You all have endured so very much..Money is a powerful driving force and causes so many hardships lots of times. But the most important thing is that you all are doing what you have to do to help John and in the end, what is money compared to having your loved ones here and one the way to a fresh and better life. Darn it, things will work out.._
_hugs,_
_kadesma_


----------



## Dave Hutchins

*Dear Dove*

Dear Dove I have lost two wives to cancer and I am loosing my curant wife 
to Bul Bar palsy and it is beyon comprehension what you are going through my prayers are with you love and hugs
Dave Hutchins Hospice volentier and cook retired


----------



## Green Lady

Marge - Thanks for the update.  The next few weeks will be very critical to John's treatment.  My continued prayers for all of you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, You probably already know this and if so, please excuse this post. When my father-in-law had cancer, he got treatment out of town in Houston. He was there for 3 months but only inpatient a small part of that time. The social worker at the hospital made us aware of programs similar to the Ronald McDonald House except for adults. There were efficiency style apartments a couple of blocks from the hospital that were available to patients on a month to month for about $200/mo. There were also nearby hotels that had a limited number of rooms available at a very reduced rate when referred by the hospital. Be sure to have Sandie call Stanford and speak to a hospital social worker, someone in patient services and/or the transplant coordinator. Let them know your situation and ask what programs they have or use for out of town patients receiving treatment. HTH
As always, ya'll are in my prayers.
Love & Peace,
Terry


----------



## Dove

*Sandie has talked to Social workers several times in person, by phone and E-Mail. They just give her a list of places that others have stayed at and have the shuttle that goes to Stanford.
The San Francisco Bay area is very expensive.They don't have anything like McDonald House..that was the first thing I asked months ago when this was first mentioned that he would be going down there.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Gee, Marge, I'm so sorry they're having such problems with accommodations.  It would seem as though an area as large as Stanford should have something to help folks like Sandie out.  Hope she finds an acceptable solution.

Hang in there.  We're here supporting you all.  Love, prayers and hugs, as always, are being sent your way from Buck and me.


----------



## corazon

We are all thinking of you and your family Marge!


----------



## Dove

*Yesterday i took John to the Dr.'s Dr took a sample of his bone marrow ( from the hip) and then off to have blood work done. then back for an echo. (EKG) He said by the time we did all that we would have the results of his blood work. By the time we went back to his office they were all out for lunch. John asked to be taken home so we left. Sandie called the Dr. from work. He said the blood was OK and we didn't have to go back for a transfusion. John was so tired by then I'm not sure I could have gotten him in and out of the car. I didn't know that he ran out of Oxygen while we were in the hospital..he needed to get home and go on the larger machine. 

I fixed him a can of soup..he ate half and gave the rest to the dog. He just doesn't want to eat and what scares me is I see the same vacent look in his eyes that Paul had. John was always a fun person to be around..funny and joking all the time.Now he sits and stares off into space. 

They are in Stanford now, John saw the radiologist today and Tim sees the Dr tomorrow ( today..it is after midnight now) 

He still has double Pneumonia and on oxygen full time. Before they said he had to walk in on his own power and be reasonable healthy.  He will be pushed in there in a wheel chair, under Oxygen and with Pneumonia. This tells us that this is imperative now. That he can't wait any longer to have this done.

Please keep him in your Prayers,
Love
Marge*


----------



## Chopstix

John and his loved ones and you are in my thoughts and prayers... 

Whenever I'm faced with a situation over which I have no control, I derive comfort from the thought that things always turn out for the best.


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge,

As always, Buck and I are here supporting you and your family.  If need be, just emotionally lean on us and so many others here at DC.  Lots of prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_this has been a long road for John and a hard one. He is worn out and tired and I would think he is just staring and quiet to gather the strength for the rest of his treatment. We sometimes seem to other to bounce along from one thing to another, and inside we are terrified of what is coming and what will happen and don't want to put it in words..So, we back off and try not to think of it.The poor fellow has had so much to deal with and I'm sure his wife and children and his mom are on his mind..Once they get started, I will pray that he pulls out of this and can give his all to just working to be free of the worry and illness that he is forced to deal with._
_Just remember we will be thinking and praying for all of you and especially John._
_kadesma_


----------



## Green Lady

I will be praying for a miracle for John......much love goes out to all of you, Marge.


----------



## Barb L.

Prayers and support for John and family continue to be sent.


----------



## ChefJune

I'm praying that this bone marrow transplant will be just what John needs to get on the road to recovery.

Sending you lots of love, Marge.  All of you.


----------



## PA Baker

I'll continue to keep you all in my prayers.  Stay strong and take care of yourself.  You're such a wonderful mom! {hugs}


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, love and prayers from one mom to another.


----------



## Dove

John has met with radiology and will see Dr. Lowsky on Thursday.  John is quiet and very tired.  We're doing alot of resting in our room.  I'm encouraging him to eat, drink and rest as much as possible.

Today was Tim's second day of receiving neupogen injections.  He has begun having the body aches, flu like symptoms, we were warned would happen.  His lower back, hips and head are his main complaints at this time.  Tim and John are sleeping right now so I thought I'ld send you all an update.

We did a little bit of sight seeing this morning.  We drove over to Half Moon Bay.  We even went on a little walk on the Poplar cliffs overlooking the beach and ocean.  Tim and I took turns pushing John around in the wheel chair until we all got too cold and retreated to the truck.

John isn't really wanting to talk on the phone.  Good thing too since our cell phones don't work in this area.  E-mail may be our best option.  If I could ask anything of you, it would be for you to pray for us and all our family.  Pray hard!

Thanks,
Sandie


----------



## Dove

*The above is a letter Sandie sent to friends and family
Marge*


----------



## Barb L.

Hard prayers and support for dear John, all the best for the family!  We care very deeply !
                                         Barb L.


----------



## kadesma

_We're here Marge and praying and thinking about John and all of you..Will pray harder and even more often..Wishing there were more I could do.._
_You're loved Marge..Hold on and take care of yourself so John can see MOM is okay._
_kadesma _


----------



## Dove

*You guys are the BEST ..
Love
Marge*


----------



## middie

Sending you and your family prayers Dove.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge & Family;

John has been through much these past months.  I seems almost unbearable for someone to go through something like this.  I have seen such things, watched those who have made it through terrible trials, even such as those you are experiencing, and when it was over, they knew how to really enjoy their lives, their families, even the tiniest wonder of life, such as the beauty of a flower.

I pray, and have been praying for John's recovery, daily.  I don't know that it is to be.  Only our Father in Heaven knows that.  I do know that whatever happens, you and John, and the rest of your family will have the Comforter with you, to strengthen you, and ease the pain.  And if it is so that john does bounce back, which I'm sure he will, then he will have such an appreciation for life, that he will be a new man.  He will be a blessing to all of you in so many new ways.

You know, I've been keeping up with the thread since its inception.  And in that time, I've come to respect and love you and your family as freinds, and as brothers and sisters.  You have never seen me, nor heard my voice.  I hope you can understand the sincerity of my words, written to you accross cyber-space.  And likewise, I pray that the Comforter bears witness to you of the love from all of your freinds here at DC, and especially from our Heavenly Father.

I will continue to pray.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - you tell Sandi we are praying as hard as we can.  We send our love.


----------



## Michelemarie

{{{{{{{{{Marge}}}}}} Prayers keep coming your way - love you dear friend, michele


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge we're sending lots of hugs and prayers your way for you and your family!  You have all been so strong for each other - like families should be!


----------



## Dove

*Hi Everyone,
Things are moving along pretty well.  Tim has gone through the stem cell harvesting and is now recovering from the side effects.  

When we arrived here last Wed., John was dependent on 2 liters oxygen and wasn't walking much.  We were using a wheelchair most of the time.  Now his oxygen saturation is 97-98 and he is breathing regular air (no tanks, hoses etc.).  His legs are sore from walking everywhere.  The wheelchair has been parked in the room for two or three days.  

Write soon!
Love,
Sandie
*


----------



## Dina

You're in my thoughts and prayers Marge.  Hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh Marge, does this mean that John's pnuemonia is resolving? And does that then mean he may be able to receive the transplant on schedule? I sure hope so and I'm praying even harder for ya'll. I know you and Sandie must be so worn out with worry and lack of sleep so I'm praying for you girls, too. Keep us posted.
Love,
Terry


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_Sandies note must have been such a wonderful treat for you..It just warms my heart to hear you get some positive news for a change..Prayers continuing lots of hugs and positive thoughts.._
_kadesma_


----------



## Katie H

Marge!  What wonderful positive news!  Continued love, support and prayers from Buck and me to all of you.


----------



## Andy M.

Marge:

We're so glad John isdoing better.  He's a fighter.


----------



## ChefJune

sounds like the sun is trying to peep through the clouds, Marge!  We are keeping all of you in our prayers.


----------



## Dove

*hello i was a thinking about lunch at my house on sat. at 1.00 bbq .See you then................
*

*This is from John..I talked to him on the phone and said we could do take out but he insists on ribs. He plans on doing the cooking..

Thins are going as scheduled..He goes back Sunday morning and the transplant will be Aug. 24th. His BD is the 23rd. I think his 100 days start on Sunday. Before I thought it started after the transplant.

Again I thank you all for your Love, Prayers and support.
Marge  *


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow, Marge, you must have been thrilled to hear John wanting to eat!!! Maybe you can fatten him up a little. And I'll bet that will be the best tasting BBQ you've ever had! Lots of prayers will be with you and John and the rest of the family as ya'll move into the home stretch.
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh Marge - that is such good news.  As soon as The Bear gets home I'll tell him.  He asks about you like clockwork.  What I wouldn't give for another trip out there!


----------



## Dove

*Or me back there Elf...
time will tell when and if..
*


----------



## Barb L.

This good news makes my heart smile.  Continued support and prayers !


----------



## ChefJune

Barb L said:
			
		

> This good news makes my heart smile.  Continued support and prayers !


Absolutely, DITTO!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;
All I can do is smile.  Your good news is a very good thing.  My prayers will continue for you and John, and the rest of your family as well.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Essiebunny

Our prayers are always with you!!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie

Good news Marge! Prayers keep coming!


----------



## Dove

*Kevin and I went to John's for hamburgers today. Paul's sis and her husband were invited too. We all had a very good visit and big hugs...they leave for Stanford U. in the morning. John will be in the hospital from Sun. to Sat. morning. Then as a out patient living in a hotel. We haven't figgured out yet who will stay and for how long at a time with him. It takes two trains to get there..might be a lot better than driving to and through San Francisco. *


----------



## PA Baker

I'm glad you all had a chance to be together for some fun, Marge--you all need and deserve that!  I'll be thinking about you all this week and praying that everytying continues to go well.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, Just a note to send some more love and prayers your way.  It is so wonderful John has such a loving, caring, and close knit family to support him.  

I also will pray that the arrangements for his stay at the hotel are worked out.  Many blessings to you all!


----------



## Dove

*

Hi Everyone,
I was asked about the treatment plan for John.  Understand that every aspect of this depends on how John's body responds to treatment but I'll try to give you a general overview.  

At the present time John is in remission.  The goal is to keep him in remission until his new immune system (from Tim) can get strong enough to fight the leukemia.  John is hospitalized this week to receive radiation to his lymphatic system and be treated with AGI to basically eleminate his immune system.  

Beginning 8/18 John will be treated on an outpatient basis.  He will need to go to Stanford every morning for blood tests and treatment for approx. 3 to 6 hours per day.  John will receive his first infusion of Tim's stem cells on 8/24.  John is required to live down here with a 24 hour caregiver for at least 100 days from transplant.

We are trying to set up a rotating schedule of caregivers since I can not be here the entire time.  As you can imagine, this isn't an easy task.  Just the logistics of  this is a bit complicated plus each caregiver will need to understand and enforce all the guidelines for John's care.  It's seems extensive at this time but I'm sure it won't be all that bad once we get to that point.

John will be on a special diet and living by an extensive set of rules.  One of which is that he will be wearing a mask to filter his air for the entire 100 days.  He is allowed to take it off while in his room if it has recirculated air.  Also, he can't touch or be around dirt, flowers, fresh foods and many other things.

I hope this info. helps.

Tim is home and ready to come here for his second round of stem cell production and harvesting.  He will begin the injections on Monday and will be "harvested" on Thurs. and Friday of this coming week.  Many people wanted to be John's donor.  Kevin, Chris and Tim were the best chance of a match and each of them really wanted to be John's donor.  What a great family.  I'm so proud of them.  Tim has handled the painful side effects well.  This week we will be in a hotel that has a jacuzzi.  That should help with Tim's bone pain.  

My goal for today is to figure out a plan for the next week or so, (transportation, housing changes etc.,).  

Our caregiver rotation schedule will begin in earnest mid September as I will be returning to work. I work in a very unique school with great people.  They have all been very supportive throughout this entire time.

John and I have been so blessed with each of you.  Thank you.

I better sign off for now and get busy.

Love,
Sandie

*


----------



## Katie H

Okay, fabulous.  Everyone is doing their job.  What a daunting task everyone has, but they will stand up to the job.  Marge, you are blessed with a wonderful supportive family.

Buck and I are sending you the best wishes and prayers possible.  Consider yourself hugged by us.  Transfer the hug to John and Tim and everyone else.  Be strong and lean on us as often as you need to.  We love you all very much.

Happy positive thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, Ya'll have so much ahead of you and it's all so scary as well as an answer to your prayers.

I was wondering how Tim is doing and I'm so glad to hear he's recovering from the stem cell stimulating drug. Please tell him we all admire his love for his dad and his courage and generosity in this. I know there was never a question of any of his sons donating and they were all anxious to do so, but that doesn't make his "gift" any less beautiful.

We're all praying this will be the miracle that returns John to perfect health so be sure and take care of yours now, too.

Love & Peace,
Terry


----------



## Dove

*I just don't know what I would do without all of your love and support.
Thanks*


----------



## ChefJune

I know you never guessed when you signed on here, Marge, that you were joining a "family," but that is what we are, and we are all here for you in whatever ways we can be.

Thanks for the update from Sandie, and the description of what's about to take place.  As the others have said, you need to take great good care of yourself, too, so you can be there for them, and so they don't have to worry about you...  

Continued prayers and good thoughts winging their way to you and your whole family.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,  it was so good to hear from Sandie.  I appreciate the update.  As always, continued prayers that every aspect of this procedure will go smoothly.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, yet again, all I can say is that you have a wonderful family--such love and support!  I'm sending hugs, prayers and good wishes to all of you!


----------



## Dove

*Hi Everyone,

I guess you've noticed the e-mails have slowed down lately.  I can't believe how busy we've been with various doctors appointments, trips to the pharmacy, trips to the train station etc. etc. etc.  It seems that we have left our apartment around 8:00am and returned to it around 4:00pm each day this week.  

John had an upset on Monday.  His Bard/Hickman catheter came a little too loose for comfort.  He spent yesterday at the hospital receiving IV fluids, radiation and thinking he would have his catheter replaced.  They could not work him in until today.  John is in surgery now, thus I have the time to send this quick update.  The treatments and medications have made the past couple days rough.  John feels "yucky".   He has two radiation appointments tomorrow along with more lab work.  Friday, 8/24th John will receive his new cells.  Hopefully all will go well and he will grow a new immune system.  I'm sure there is much more news I should share but I'm feeling a bit anxious and need to return to the waiting room.

Love to all,
Sandie 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Katie H

Dearest Marge, Sandie, John and all,

We're always happy to hear any news and, understand, Buck and I are behind you and sending lots of love, prayers and positive thoughts.  We'll be right beside you all on the 24th.


----------



## PA Baker

I'll be sending extra prayers your way on the 24th, too.  I hope John's feeling better by today!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, I hope all went well putting in John's new line. Poor Sandie - it's almost unbearable just waiting for the one you love to come out of surgery. And the transplant - so much rides on such a small bag of cells. I can promise you there will be so many people visualizing a new and perfect immune system flooding John's body tomorrow. I've told my friends about this and some of them belong to churches who have added John to their prayer lists. I know your other friends here at DC have done this too. So try to rest well tonight because some powerful forces are coming your way tomorrow.
Peace, Love & Perfect Health,
Terry


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge we'll be saying extra prayers tomorrow for grand success for John's new immune system to take hold and propell him to excellent health!  Be sure to get some rest tonight - all of you!  Tomorrow is going to be a big day!  Hugs to all.


----------



## kitchenelf

Count me in those prayers Marge - I love you!


----------



## ChefJune

Fisher's Mom said:


> Hi Marge, I hope all went well putting in John's new line. Poor Sandie - it's almost unbearable just waiting for the one you love to come out of surgery. And the transplant - so much rides on such a small bag of cells. I can promise you there will be so many people visualizing a new and perfect immune system flooding John's body tomorrow. I've told my friends about this and some of them belong to churches who have added John to their prayer lists. I know your other friends here at DC have done this too. So try to rest well tonight because some powerful forces are coming your way tomorrow.
> Peace, Love & Perfect Health,
> Terry


You've got that right, Terry!


----------



## Michelemarie

Thanks for keeping us posted. Extra prayers coming for tomorrow - for everyone.  {{{{{Marge}}}}}.


----------



## Dove

*Hi Everyone,
Yesterday was John's new birthday!  The transplant went very well.  No immediate side effects.  Today is Day 1.  John has had a blood draw and we are now waiting for the results.  Everything is going as smooth as possible.  

We will be moving to a new apartment when we get finished at the hospital today.  I'll send an e-mail with an updated apt.# and phone#.

Tim will be staying this week with us here at Stanford so his mom can make sure he is okay...  So far, so good.
Love,
Sandie

*


----------



## Katie H

Thanks for the update from Sandie, Marge.  Buck and I are sending all the best for everyone.  "Happy New Birthday, John!"  We're behind you all the way.

Love,

Katie and Buck


----------



## kitchenelf

That's great news Marge.  Thanks for the update.  As always - love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## kadesma

_Fantastic news Marge..With all Sandy has on her hands and on her mind, she is a sweetheart to post as often as she does...Lots of hugs,love and prayers for all of you..May things keep on a steady improving path._
_kadesma_


----------



## JoAnn L.

"Wonderful news". Thank you so much for letting us know how John is doing. I pray for him everyday.


----------



## ChefJune

Fantastic!  Prayers will continue for his full recovery. 

You are all so brave!  What a testament to the power of prayer.


----------



## Green Lady

I'm smiling ear to ear after reading the good news!  Continued prayers for John and his family!


----------



## Dove

*I called John this morning. He has a sore throat and a headache, not even close to the headaches he was having before. 
Marge*


----------



## Harborwitch

That is really good news Marge!  As always, prayers are coming your way!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Every night I, and a host of others from DC, and your own family, are praying for John, for you, and for Sandie and the rest of your family.  We are praying for his complete recovery, Heavenly Father Willing", and for strength for all of you.  

Your family has been blessed with John's progress, and with the love of a good many people here at DC.  I believe that is what the Savior wants us to do, at least that's my take on the New Testament.  You guys are gonna be just fine.  And that makes the world a little better place.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L

Great news Marge.    I am continuing to pray.

Barbara


----------



## Dove

*John was not doing well today. On top of the headaches he started throwing up again. then on the was to the car to go to the Dr.s he hesitated twice then his legs gave out and he fell. Sandie is falling apart..she has been so strong for him but now she is just worn out. 
Marge *


----------



## Katie H

Just a little glitch in the road.  Hang in there everyone.  If you have to do baby steps, so be it.  Understand that you all are loved and supported by, really, global friends.

Best wishes and huge hugs from Buck and me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, I'm so sorry that John is having problems since the transplant. It's a very scary time waiting for the new immune system to kick in. The idea that doctors can totally destroy a person's unhealthy immune system, leaving them totally vulnerable to every germ around, and then give them the cells to build a healthy new one is a miracle! But sometimes the body has been through so much that it takes a while to rebuild itself. I know ya'll are scared and we are all scared for you but try not to lose hope. John hasn't come this far for nothing. We are keeping you and yours in our hearts and and thoughts and prayers.
Peace & Love,
Terry


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge sweetie - Bear sends his prayers as do I.  It's certainly a slow-going process.


----------



## Pig Cooker

sometimes we dont understand the why and the what, just trust in God go to his word you will find a scripture on healing, because he said by his stripes we were healed, stand on that and speak it every day, every time you think about it and leave it in the hands of God..... Hope this will help


----------



## expatgirl

As the mother of a son who is  close to John's age my heart aches for what you and his heroic wife and family are going through.  I have kept up with your thread for a long time and have sent your family many silent prayers that all will work out.  John has shown such courage so far and he is a fighter.  So are the doctors. So you try and hang in there Marge--that's why God made mothers so strong.....


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, I was so sorry to read about what John and Sandie are going through.  Sometimes healing requires taking one step forward and two steps back.  Keep the faith, Marge. Don't give up. God be with you and your dear family!  My prayers are withh you.


----------



## Dove

*I received this from Sandie yesterday.
Hi Everyone,
It's Day 5 for John and all is well so far.  He has had to deal with a couple issues, sore throat, nausea etc. but not too bad.  John's levels have been hanging at the level of not desperately needing a transfusion (below 28), but needing one (his are 28.5).  They have decided to go ahead and give him two units of today.  We're both glad because every time he has received , he has felt better for a few days.  It does make for a long day today, but it will be well worth it.

We're looking forward to having Chris, Tim and Kevin with us this weekend.  During their visit we will be developing a caregiver rotation schedule.  Once that is done, I think we will all feel a bit of relief.  The planning is sometimes the hardest part.  

I hope you are all doing well.  
Love,
Sandie
*


----------



## Katie H

Sounds good, Marge.  And it's nice they are formulating a care plan.  That will allow everyone to share in what has to be done.  Little baby steps forward.  That's what's happening.  Hugs and prayers all around from Buck and me.


----------



## ChefJune

Love you lots, Marge... sending prayers westward.


----------



## Green Lady

Continued prayers for all of you!


----------



## gourmande

Dear Marge:
I'm new to this forum, and it has taken me a while to read through this entire thread, but having done so I now feel part of a most amazing community bound by caring, friendship, support and love. For all the good wishes, thoughts and prayers sent your way, the return is doubled to those with whom you have shared your family's personal moments, all the anguish, pain, and relief. 

I can tell you that in reading your journal from the beginning to where things stand now, I too have run the gamut of emotions and wished that all it could take to make things better are good thoughts and prayers, because if it did, you know that you, your son and his family would have more than a lifetime's worth of the magical potion in the bank.

I sincerely hope that the tears of pain you and your family have shed thus far will, in time, be replaced by tears of joy.

My thoughts are with you...

Lise


----------



## expatgirl

I see rays of sunshine coming through the clouds.  Sandie sounds like a very special daughter in law--glad that she's getting some help.  Continued prayers and best wishes coming your way.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Hi Marge. I am pretty new here and since my online access is at the library for now it's taken me a while to catch up on all of this.  All I can say is Wow....  Your son and family have done a fantastic job in dealing with all of this!  He sounds like a very strong and loving person with a strong and loving family.  I do pray that good things are on the horizon for you all.  He has come through so much in such a short time.  My prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Dove

*I talked to my sons today. John sounded good but stressed and tired.
Kevin said ther were working on who will be his caregiver and when. he doesn't think I can do it. They are on the third floor and to get to the elevetor it is a long walk down two hallways and over to another building. Also some mornings John needs help getting out of bed and has to hold on to get anywhere in the Apt. I am unsteady on my feet and can't do long walks. we will just have to take it one week at a time.
Love
Marge*


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,_
_As long as you can talk with John and visit, that is what he needs now, just seeing his Mom..He knows that trying to care for him would be hard for you and this way he can see you without the added stress of worrying about how your doing..Just visit, talk, bring little things he loves, chat about way back when..He needs YOU to be well for him now Marge that's all. Prayers still coming for all of you and lots of big hugs. Take care we love you._
_kadesma_


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, can't say it often enough but contined prayers for all of you......


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge,

I echo kadesma's words.  Keep yourself healthy so John can enjoy your visits and such.  Let everyone else do the "heavy lifting" and let you be the glue that holds them together with your love and smiles.

As always.  Many hugs and prayers are sent to you all from Buck and me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hi Marge, I'm so glad to hear John is hanging in there. I know you wish you could be caregiver for a while but they are probably right if they think it's a bit much for you. The times when you go to see John, I'm sure you will give the caregiver a little break to run to the store or just get outside. Believe me, they will appreciate that immensely! BTW, are you keeping a countdown on the 100 days? What day are we on?
Love and Peace,
Terry


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge, our prayers are with you and your family.  Being a care giver is hard work - and your family shows the kind of strength that it takes.   Your daughter in law is a treasure!


----------



## Dove

[BHi Everyone,

Today is Day 10!  We're 1/10th of the way home!  The doctor's and nurses assure us that the symptoms John is experiencing (mainly extreme fatigue, weakness and nausea) are normal and expected.  It helps to know.  

We had Chris, Tim and Kevin with us this past weekend.  It was great to see them.  Now we miss them more than ever.  I think it will be good for John to have rotating caregivers.  That way he gets some quality time with each of us. 

Thanks for each of your thoughts, prayers, e-mails, cards and such.  It really helps us to know we have people out there who care.

Love,
Sandie][/B]

I just received this today
Marge


----------



## ChefJune

What good news, Marge!  I pray every day that each day will be better and better for you all.


----------



## PA Baker

Thanks for the update, Marge, I've been wondering how you all have been holding up.  It sounds like a good start, and I'm glad to hear that everyone's in good spirits!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How wonderful to get such a hopeful message from Sandie! I'm so glad to hear all the symptoms John has been having are at least expected. We'll be counting down the days with ya'll.
Peace and Love,
Terry


----------



## Dove

*Todays letter


Hello,
Today is day 14.  We were at Stanford from 9am until after 5pm today having routine blood tests etc. etc. etc.  The really good news is that we saw Dr. Lowsky today.  Dr. Lowsky is the doctor who accepted us into the program.  He was elated at how well John is doing.  Next week they will test the percentage of Tim's blood in John.  John's platelets came up from 32,000 on Wed. to 114,000 today.  That means someone's (John's or Tim's) cells are working.  John's legs are stronger than they were last month when we saw Dr. Lowsky (another fact that made the doctor very happy).  Believe it or not, according to Dr. Lowsky, even the fact that John has a mild case of graft vs. host disease is a positive.  That is another sign that the new cells are active.  Those same cells are the ones that will kill the leukemic cells.  So, as of today, it's all good.  We even have another weekend off.
Love,
Sandie

*


----------



## Katie H

Hooray, Marge!  What wonderful news.  Buck and I are jumpin' for joy for all of you.  Send our best to John and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Green Lady

Wonderful news, Marge!  Thanks for the update.  Continued prayers for all of you!


----------



## PA Baker

Fantastic!  Hugs to all of you!


----------



## ChefJune

What great news, Marge!


----------



## Andy M.

WOW!  That's really terrific news!  We're so happy for you all.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

How wonderful Marge! That's the first good news in a while. I guess your grandson produced some mighty fine stem cells! And now John has gotten through 20 of his 100 days. If this keeps up, you're gonna have the best Christmas _ever_!
Love and Peace,
Terry


----------



## Kaddehawk

That's incredible news!  So good to hear it!


----------



## David Cottrell

I'm surely late to this but I too join in the prayers and best wishes for John and you and the rest of the family.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,
it's wonderful to hear some good news coming from Sandy and knowing that it will give you some relief.. Let's just keep praying that the news keeps getting better and better each day..Lots of hugs and love coming your way.
kadesma
_


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, thanks for the update - I am so happy to hear the encouraging news! You and your family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - that makes my heart sing!


----------



## Dove

*Sandie arrived home last night. Christopher relieved her on Thursday morning. He will be there until Monday. Tim will go down Sunday.Chris has to be back to work by Tuesday. 
Sandie asked for either Friday or Mondays off. The school Principal said no. During the time she had off the school went $12,000 in the hole. I asked "how?" She said she was the schools bookkeeper ( and secretary)  Someone goofed...John still wants her down there on weekends. If someone takes her down on a Friday night it will be close to midnight before she gets there. Or else early Saturday morning (like 5:30) and come home Sunday  eve. She is his security blanket. She has been with him almost 24/7 since last February 1st.

It takes a bus or someone drives her to downtown, and a train to San Jose and another train to Mountain View. then whoever is there will pick her up. About a 4 hour trip. So far her family hasn't offered to help.
Going on midnight so I think I'll go to bed.
Night all
Marge *


----------



## ChefJune

Wonder how anyone could be such a Scrooge under these special circumstances.  It's not like she's asking to go to Disneyland! 

We'll all keep praying around here -- not just for John's continued improvement, but for understanding and help for the rest of you to keep on keeping on... 

Love you...  keep your chin (and your hopes) up!


----------



## PA Baker

Or, Marge, if we lived closer I'd be more than happy to help get Sandy to see John.  Thank heavens she has your family for love and support--like June I hope she's able to get what she needs from her family and work soon!

Not knowing her family situation, this may not be appropriate, but tell her to flat out tell them she needs their help!  Under the circumstances, she's allowed to be blunt and push to get what she and John need!


----------



## Dove

I went to see Sandie today to give her paul's cell phone so Tim would have on when he makes the trips to care for John. She is holding up very well for all she is going through, I'm proud of her.
I also learned that there is a spot or lump on John's lung...it is larger now than it was on the last CT Scan...Sandie hopes it is just scar tissue from all the bouts of Pneumonia he has had...but I don't think scar tissue grows..Lets Pray that it isn't cancer starting in another place.
Marge


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:


> *
> Sandie asked for either Friday or Mondays off. The school Principal said no. During the time she had off the school went $12,000 in the hole. I asked "how?" She said she was the schools bookkeeper ( and secretary)  Someone goofed.
> Marge *



How ridiculous.  In the words of one of our grandsons, "They are just a bunch of poop heads."  Wonder how the principal would think if the shoe was on the other foot.

At any rate, give Sandie a big hug for Buck and me and tell her we're cheering her on.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

Love and Prayers for you and your entire clan.


----------



## Dove

Kevin just called. He said Sandie wanted me to here this from Kevin before she sent out e-mails. The spot or lump in John's lung is growing. Now they are calling it a nodule. No idea what is the next step...

I had a MRI last Thursday. Dr. thinks I might have nerve damage in my right eye...No matter..John is first.
Marge[/B]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Life can be so tough. And we have to wade through it day by perilous day. But through it all, we learn, and we grow stronger, if not in body, then in spirit. And no matter what happens, John and the rest of your family have the comfort of knowing that life goes on forever, not just through mortality. Of course I pray nightly for a complete recovery for John. But what we want is not always what's meant to happen. I also pray for each and every member of your family, for strength and comfort, and understanding of why this is happening. 

All I know for sure is that you Marge, and Sandy, have become heroes for the effort you have made for John. And he is a hero for fighting so hard. And that heroic spirit will not go unnoticed by our Creator. He is our Father, and wants only what is best for us, even when things are so rough that we almost fall under the nearly unbearable stress of our trials. But life will go on in its own way, with us being able to do little to change the course of events.

What you can do, you are doing. What the doctors can do, they are doing. We love you and your family. Through your posts, and Sandy's updates, we have come to know, love and respect you. You and your son, and your family are in my nightly prayers, no matter what happens.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma

_Step by step, we are all at your side in spirit. We love you and your precious family We pray each day for only the best for all of you..Take heart Marge, God's love and ours is deep and lasting.
kadesma
_


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh Marge, I'm so sorry ya'll are facing another challenge. There's no way to make sense of the things that seem to strike like lightning. But as Goodweed said, your entire family's courage and grace throughout these trials are not going unnoticed.

I know your journey has touched me very personally. I will not take for granted the health of my children and loved ones when I know you fear for your child. I will not neglect to express my love for them at every opportunity when I know you are all praying for another day to say I love you. I will not complain about small annoyances when I am so blessed to have only small annoyances. If you and John and Sandie and Tim and Kevin and all the rest of your kin can give this gift by sharing your journey even through your fear, surely God in his heaven is smiling down on you.

As always, you are in my thoughts and heart and prayers.

Peace and Love and Perfect Health to You and Yours,
Terry


----------



## David Cottrell

Dear Marge, Words like "fair" want to come into my head and they just don't belong at this moment. I wish I had consoling words, healing words, words of wisdom and peace. We all do and we struggle. I must reach back a good number of years but this is in my mind. If I may pray for John and Sandy and you and the rest of the family,

May God bless you and protect you
May He make his face to shine upon you
and give you peace.

I ask for healing in total  belief that healing will be.
Amen

David


----------



## Dove

*Hi Everyone,
I wanted to let you know the latest on John.  I'm sorry it has been awhile since my last update.  We have begun our rotation schedule which makes it harder for me to send these updates.  Hopefully this one will bring everyone up to date.

The doctors have been watching a spot on John's lung.  It was seen on a CT scan and referred to as a "nodule" at first.  They have no idea what it is (scar tissue, infection, weakend areas, etc. etc.).  The doctors decided to put John on an additional medication and watch for changes.  After the next CT scan, the doctors referred to the area as "nodules" and added another daily IV medication.  Yesterday, John had another CT scan.  Today Timothy told me that the doctor told John that the medications they have been using have not kept the area from getting larger.  The BMT team is discussing taking a byopsy.  John's platelets have dropped dramatically this past week and so has his white count.  One of the IV medicines he's getting is to strenghten his immune system.  He is also getting Neuprogen shots to increase the platelet growth.   

There is some good news.  John had a bone marrow byopsy last week and the results came back good.  There are no Luekemia blast in his bone marrow.  I'm holding on to that thought and looking to god to take care of the rest.  As you can imagine, it is very hard for John and I to be appart at this time.  I see him on weekends but it is so hard to leave...

Bye for now.
Love,
Sandie*


----------



## Dove

*Thank you my friends..I love you.
I am having a very hard time of it today. Not holding up at all. I feel alone..and the tears are flowing...
Kevin arrived this morning in Mountain View Ca to be with John for the week.I miss him already but I don't let him see me like I am now.
Prayers from all are appreciated.
Love, Marge*


----------



## licia

Marge, I am praying for you, John and the rest of the family.


----------



## Katie H

Marge, Buck and I hold you in our thoughts and prayers.  I wish you could feel the warmth and strength of our hugs.  We will continue to keep all of you in our prayers.  Lean on us here.  We're always there for you.


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh Marge!!!  I just pray and pray.  The Bear sends his very best and prayers as well - I just got off the phone with him.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Marge, I know its so hard but you are not alone!  Lots of ppl here are praying for all of you!  Let us all give you some strength.  Like you I fight a daily battle of ill health so I know how much a caring community can help.  ((((((((((Hugs))))))))))

Karen


----------



## David Cottrell

Dear Marge, We all know that you are a beautiful person and you have no need to choke back tears no matter who is there. You aren't an island. We all love you and think of you in your time of anxiety and worry.


----------



## ChefJune

Dear Marge, I wish I could be there to give you a hug.  Please know that you are not alone.

We are praying as hard as we can for all of you.


----------



## PA Baker

My hugs and prayers to you continue, Marge.


----------



## kadesma

_Marge,
sometimes crying helps us get rid of some of the stress when we face something hard and hurtful..If it helps, come cry and let us cry with you..You are dearly loved here by all who have been fortunate enough to get to know you..Let us hold you close in our thoughts and prayers..Know they will continue as long as you need and want them.
kadesma
_


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

My continued prayers for John and all of his family who love him.  This has been so difficult on John and all of you.  I will pray that good news comes your way soon.  Love to all of you.


----------



## Dove

*Kevin brought John home tonight. 
The Bone Marrow Transplant  didn't take.
He is so glad to be home with Sandie and boys...but they can't keep giving platelets, blood, IV's etc every day. They MUST try again to find a match.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

So sorry to hear the news, Marge.  Just take a breath and regroup.  Buck and I are keeping all of you in our thoughts and prayers.  Big hugs to you.  We love you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh Marge. This must just be devastating for all of you. After everything John and the rest of you have been through, to be told you must start all over again. My heart just breaks for all of you. I know you are a strong family and will meet this latest thing head on but for now, lean on your friends here and each other. We all love you and are holding you in our hearts.
Terry


----------



## David Cottrell

You might be wondering why, so am I. Keep faith and hope.


----------



## Barb L.

My heart goes out to John, how much more can this man endure.  Prayers and support continue.


----------



## expatgirl

Comment: I feel helpless and yet angry at the same time and don't know how you, John, and your family manage to cope.  Much DC support and caring are here to envelope you with strength for your precious family to manage the uncertain future.  Please, Marge, keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, 

I am so sad for John, Sandie, the boys, and you regarding this disappointing news.  Continued prayers for all of you. Being at home surrounded by his loved ones will fortify John in body, mind, and spirit.  That's important for his well-being. 

At times like this when we wonder why and when nothing makes sense we can lean on the Everlasting Arms for comfort and strength....

Much love to you, Marge!


----------



## Dove

*I don't know how to say this because my heart is breaking,,,
Sandie called Kevin and I (three way call) They talked to the Dr today and none of the news was good. He said what they think is going on in his lung is a fungus and the past treatments were not the right ones. What he needs to have will destroy his kidneys. They will do a biopsy as soon as they can. The cancer cells are back and they can't do Chemo anymore. Dr suggested in about two weeks they contact Hospice.....
Sandie will try to get a e-mail out soon..I might not have all the facts straight. It was so hard to try to remember what she said.
Dear God Why????
Marge*


----------



## ChefJune

Dear, Sweet Marge.

Your DC Family will all get together and join hands in cyberspace and pray for a miracle. 

We love you, and are all hoping for the best for John.

I am sending you prayers and hugs right now...

June


----------



## licia

Marge, I'm so sorry. I can't think of the right words to say right now.


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, Marge, my heart is breaking for you and your family.  {{hugs}}


----------



## David Cottrell

Dear Marge, thank you for sharing through the tears. I wish I could be there even though I'm not a great Hospice volunteer. Tonight I go to a family with lung cancer, depends on whether or not I have flue - woke up this morning not feeling the best. 

I don't understand the two week wait to call Hospice. At least they should bring some comfort. Remember, some Hospice organizations, while "not for profit", do charge. I assume there are some there like the one I belong to that do not. 

Dear God, Bless John and the family,
David


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh Marge - I will call you later in the day - you're probably still asleep now.


----------



## Barb L.

Prayers have been sent for the strength and comfort John and all the family needs now.  Take care.

         Barb L.


----------



## Barbara L

Dear Marge, 

I am so sorry that the news was so bad.  I am praying hard for John and the whole family.  I pray that things will turn around soon.

Barbara


----------



## crewsk

I'm so sorry to hear this Marge! Even though I haven't been here, my prayers have continued & I'll be praying for strength for you & your family.


----------



## Dove

*I'm sorry to tell you that we have had some very bad news today.  John was discharged from the Bone Marrow program last week.  The bone marrow transplant failed.   He came home Saturday night.   John and I had an appointment with Dr. Sardar, John's Kaiser oncologist, to discuss were we are and what the next steps are etc.  Dr. Sardar was very upset and pessimistic.  He and the Stanford doctors believe that John has a fungal infection in his lungs.  A fungal infection is enough to be considered life threatening in and of itself.  Dr. Sardar is scheduling a biopsy as soon as possible to find out for sure what it is.  Whatever it is has grown from 1 cm to 2 cm recently.  John has no immune system at this point.  His bone marrow is not producing cells.   This is also life threatening without any other complications.  We have decided that we will continue to treat John with anti fungal IVs and Nupogen shots to help stimulate his bone marrow for the next two weeks.  He believes John is loosing his life (possibly within a very short time) and has placed a referral with someone from hospice.  John and I are in shock because John seems stronger than he has been in a long time.  I'm waiting to see what the biopsy results are but finding it hard not to give in to what I'm hearing.  I have seen doctors be wrong in stating time frames before and know that only God knows when someone will pass away.  Dr. Sardar said that it would be miraculous if John made it through this.  I reminded him that the last few months have brought many miracles for John and our family.  Dr. Sardar agreed that some time on our knees may be our best idea.
Thank you all for your prayers.
John, Sandie, Chris and Tim
*


----------



## expatgirl

Oh, Dove, I'm sooooooooo sorry  and upset to hear your latest update--- but the will to live and overcome the most pessimistic of doctors goes a long way---my aunt lived 3 years longer than the least doubtful of them....she was a fighter---your family is in my prayers.........please hang in there the best that you  all can........


----------



## Katie H

Then, we've received our marching orders.     Buck  and will  be on our knees for  all of you.  We'll  also put John on  our prayer list and that of a valued friend,  too.   There  is power in  prayer  I've seen.   Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## kitchenelf

Katie E said:


> Then, we've received our marching orders.     Buck  and will  be on our knees for  all of you.  We'll  also put John on  our prayer list and that of a valued friend,  too.   There  is power in  prayer  I've seen.   Love and hugs to you all.



I'm with Katie and Buck - on my knees.  My sister lived way past the time-frame her doctor gave her.  I am on my knees praying now.


----------



## Barbara L

I agree completely.  My grandfather lived years past what the doctors said (they said 6 months).  And how can I not believe in prayer when, at age one month I was given one hour to live?  

Marge, you say the doctor is pessimistic.  Does he exhibit his pessimism around John?  If so, maybe it is time to change doctors.  Maybe easier said than done at this point, but John does not need to be surrounded by pessimism right now.  Neither does the family.  The truth as the doctor knows it, yes, but not a pessimistic attitude.

Barbara


----------



## Green Lady

Dear John, Sandie, Chris, Tim, and Marge,

I will be on my knees as soon as I end this note.  The doctor is not God.  He can only give a human perspective which is limited.  Don't give in to his pessimisstic predicitions.  God still sits on the throne and only He is in control....no one leaves this earth until God orders it. John and family, know that you are loved and cared for by the Lord God and by those of us here at DC. The prayers will continue.......


----------



## Michelemarie

I will continue to pray for you and John and your family.  The power of prayer is amazing - give it to Him.  Hugs to you Marge, lots of hugs.


----------



## amber

Marge, it is so hard to believe this diagnosis considering John himself says he feels stronger than before.  Keep the faith Marge.  Doctors are not perfect, they make mistakes.  I will say a prayer for you, John, and your entire family.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge I am so sorry.  I have been away from the board for a bit so I was stunned to read what the doctor said, especially in light of how much better John has been feeling. 

Our thoughts and prayers will continue to be with you, along with lots of big hugs.  

(My ex has been diagnosed with lung cancer.  He's just completed his 2nd round of chemo and is feeling great.  He's going camping this weekend, is planning trips next week with our daughter and granddaughter.  While he's doing so great his son is running around announcing that people with cancer die (guess he doesn't know I'm a survivor).  I told our daughter to tell him to can it and start thinking and talking positively.  A good attitude and positive thoughts go a long way toward healing.)


----------



## krichardson

The power of positive is never to be overlooked. My Uncle had cancer and was given 6 weeks to live, that was over 5 years ago and he is healthy, happy, and enjoying his life. I hope for nothing but the best for you and your family.


----------



## PytnPlace

Marge, my heart goes out to you.    I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I have watched members of my family die, but not one of my children.  I have also seen miracles happen where doctors had given up hope.  So no one really knows what's going to happen.  I will be praying for you and John as I have been.  And know that our hearts and hopes are with you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix

Marge, do not give up hope. The doctors have been struggling with his diagnoses all along. They are STILL not sure. There are so many of us praying for John and I know that you've been through so much, but we are with you dear lady. We are praying for his recovery and while there is life and faith, there is hope.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Never give up hope.  Believe in the certainty of God's love and work in your lives.  We will all be praying for you at my house too.


----------



## Dove

*John's bone marrow has shut down, we are waiting for his lung biopsy appointment..the cancer cells are back and whatever is going on in his lung is growing.
Hospice met us at his home today. She explained what they do and when she came to the part of "end of life" tears were flowing from his eyes..I haven't seen him cry since he was little. Kevin said he did at his dad's services..
John told the lady he isn't ready for hospice yet. he wanted to continue with Kaiser Hospital for now.
;-(
My sister is flying out from Indiana Sunday..I told Sandie she wanted to come out but I was afraid it would worry John if she did..she did Paul's service and she flew out in Feb, when John had only a 5% chance of pulling through. Sandie talked to John and they called her and said "y'all come" i think he is concerned about me. He is worrying about all of us..I told Kevin to tell him tomorrow that "Mom is strong..don't worry about her"....a little white lie won't hurt..will it? They are having a Family Trust Lawyer come out tomorrow..he is putting things in order. Kevin will be there earlier in the morning to go through some cupboards with John.John wants him to take anything he wants...
Marge(*


----------



## Green Lady

Dear Marge,

I just saw your message.  I am so sorry.  My prayers for all of you will continue.


----------



## Dove

*I should have mentioned she is a Hospice Chaplain at St. Johns Hospital in Indiana
*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Marge, I'm so glad your sister can come to be there with you. This is something no mother should ever have to face, but to face it alone is unbearable. If we all could, we'd be there with you to help you. The courage and spirit John and Sandie and all of you have shown throughout this terrible ordeal truly humbles me. I don't know how many of us could still manage to worry about and care for everyone else in the face of this awful disease. I have you in my prayers and thoughts daily.
Love and Peace,
Terry


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, it is good your sister is coming. I am at a loss of words, I wish I could say something that could make you feel better and help this situation but I can't think of one thing.....so I will continue on with prayers for you and your family.  I think of you every day friend.  {{{{{{marge}}}}}}}


----------



## David Cottrell

Dear Marge, Prayers continue for your son and for you. Bless your sister, it's so good she is coming. This is hard, prayers must be prayed in full faith and at the same time John should not suffer. May God bless you all. David


----------



## ChefJune

Michelemarie said:


> Marge, it is good your sister is coming. I am at a loss of words, I wish I could say something that could make you feel better and help this situation but I can't think of one thing.....so I will continue on with prayers for you and your family. I think of you every day friend. {{{{{{marge}}}}}}}


Thanks, Michele, for saying exactly what is in my heart right now. 

Love you, Marge.


----------



## kadesma

Oh Marge,
I've missed some of this the past week and I'm so sorry sweetie. My prayers continue, we all love you sh if only I wasn't tied to a machine, I'd have DH bring me to you if you wanted or needed it. You all are in my thoughts and my heart Marge..You are so dearly loved.
cj


----------



## kitchenelf

All I can so is I'm sorry - I'm so very, very sorry.  Prayers will never stop.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Hi Marge;  I won't act as if it's over until it's over.  But I do know what you are going through.  I watched my Dad, and my step-father both die of cancer.  My step-father died in long-term care and so I wasn't at his side as much as I was with my Dad, but I was there often.  My Dad stayed at my sister's house and she, my wife, and I took turns taking care of him, washing him, helping with feeding, keeping various tubes and such in place, monitoring his condition and other things that hopsice instructed us to do when they weren't on-site.  We saw some of the best, and the worst of him during this period.  And we loved him harder than ever during the last year of his life.

I sat by my Mother's bedside durig her last weeks.  I saw her beg for water as she wasn't allowed it due to her lungs filling with fluid.  We could only give her ice chips, by doctor's orders.  She was greatful for them.  It broke our hearts.  And then, finally, she passed from mortality.  And we knew that she was in a place where she would never thirst again, or feel the pain of a failing mortal body.

Yes, what you go through is heart-breaking, and feels like it is tearing your spirit apart.  But you get through it and life goes on.  You still take care of the other people in your life, as you should.  And the person, be it your morther, your son, sister, brother, or dad, they want you to be strong, and happy, and not feel sorry for them.  They come to accept the inevitable, because they have no choice.  And they come to know that there is a place awaiting them on the other side of mortality.

And us, the people left behind feel a great emptiness when they are gone.  We feel a whole gamut of emotions, ranging from gut-wrinching sorrow, to anger, to great love, to sympathy for the others who share our grief, and finally, to a sense of calm, remembering the love of our Celestial Father, to whom our departed have gone to.  And we know that they feel no more pain, and that they look forward to seeing us again, in the future, when we too pass from mortality.  And we know that they are visiting loved ones who have gone before them, re-uniting with family and freinds.

Life goes on for us, and we keep the memories strong, and take little pieces from our loved ones, a favorite airplane model, or a piece of archery equipment that they used, or a special shirt, whatever it may be that will help keep the memory alive.  Myself, I chose to adopt some of my parents' personalities into myself, some little thing they did consistantly in their life, like cooking eggs in bacon grease, splashing it over top of the egg until the membraned covering the yolk turned pink (that was my Step-father's favorite kind of egg), or tying fishing flies (my Dad did that), or making date-filled cookies at Christmas (from my Mother).  These things help me keep in touch with them.

If John pulls through, then that is a blessing that you will cherish.  If he doesn't, then cherish the fact that mortality is a temporary thing for all of us, and that we can be re-united in the after-life.  The seperation isn't final.  And in the time between, we can hold on to each other through memories and actions.  Remember the life, not the death.  And love each other with every fiber of your being.

You and your family will weather this crisis, and will come out shining in the end of it all, because of the strength of your family, and your beliefs.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L

Dove said:


> *I told Kevin to tell him tomorrow that "Mom is strong..don't worry about her"....a little white lie won't hurt..will it*?


You are stronger than you know Marge.  It is never weakness to hurt for your children.  I can't even pretend to know what you are going through right now.  All I can do is offer my prayers and support.  If there is ever anything James and I can do for you, we will do it in a heartbeat.  

Love,
  Barbara


----------



## Alix

Marge, please please don't give up. There are so many prayers going up and God grants miracles every day.


----------



## PA Baker

> *I told Kevin to tell him tomorrow that "Mom is strong..don't worry about her"....a little white lie won't hurt..will it?*


 
I'm sure you don't feel it, but believe me, you are an amazingly strong woman.

I'll continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amber

Marge, I think of you and your family every day, and when I turn my computer on, your thread is the first one I check to make sure everything is good with you and yours.  I may not reply each day, but I do read all of your updates regarding John.  You started this thread in February I think, and have continued on keeping us, your other family, posted about everything.  All my best to John, Sandie, and the kids, as well as the rest of your family.  Keep the faith!


----------



## Katie H

As others have said, you ARE strong, Marge.  You are in a place that prevents you from seeing that.  Buck and I have had all of you ever in our thoughts and prayers and will continue.  Lean hard on all of us here.  Our web of love and strength is here for you.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hello Marge, I've not been around for a few months but have often had you on my mind during that time. When I came back to DC a few days ago, yours was the first thread I read. It's taken me a while to respond because I was so sorry to read your news. But I wanted to let you know that you're in my thoughts, just as you must be in those of lots of people here.


----------



## Dove

*My DIL just called...John is in the ER now. He will most likely be admitted. 
My sis is flying out from Indiana Sunday night for a week. she is the one that is a Hospice Chaplin.
Hospice was out last Tuesday. We all sat in on the meeting. He chose not to go Hospice just yet. when she said "end of life"...his tears started flowing..first time I've known him to cry since he was very small. Broke my heart.
Marge*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

As a Priesthood holder in the L.D.S. Church, I asked my stepfather if he would allow me to give him a blessing.  He agreed just a few days before he passed on.  I was hoping to hear from spiritual revelation that he would be Ok.  I layed my hands on his head and listend.  What was revealed to me, I verbally passed on to him, and everyone else in the room.  We were told that it was time for him to depart mortality and go home.  I'm choking up from the memory of it as I type.  I had to leave the room for several minutes to re-compose myself before I could continue the blessing.  He was told that there would be family and freinds who had passed before, waiting to greet him, and that my Mother would be financially and mentally secure for the remainder of her life here (which at the time was expected to be many years).  

I do know what you are going through.  I have experienced the pain, and sorrow.  I know what John is going through as well.  I have seen it in those I loved.  But I also know from my prayers, and from the answers to them, that there is a living God, and that life here is not meant to be permanent.  Take comfort in that knowledge.  Take comfort in the knowledge that you will be with your son, and the rest of your family, after a time, and that in that reunion, there will be joy that can not be experienced here.

My heart has been broken more than once.  But it has always mended, and left me stronger from the experience.  

This forum nows knows more about me than most of my freinds that I grew up with.  You know the depth of my beliefs, my knowledge.  I give you that gift because it can help you and John in this time.  Rely on it, and on the answers you receive to your own prayers.  And who knows, maybe it's not yet time for him to leave just yet.  Miracles do happen.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*

John had a very bad night so Sandie took him to the ER this morning. They wanted to admit him but he said no. He wanted to go home. He signed the No resentation papers..there is nothing more they can do except give blood and fluids. He told them he would come in each day like he has been doing and just give him enough meds to keep him comfortable. The hospital bed was ordered and Hospice was called.
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

{{{{{{{{Marge}}}}}}}}

Buck and I are next to all of you with our strength and prayers.  Hold tight and lean on all of us here on DC.  As long as there is life, there is hope.  Send our love and prayers to John and Sandie.  Buck and I will be on our knees tonight.


----------



## Barbara L

We, along with the others here, are continuing to keep John and the family in our prayers.  

Barbara


----------



## David Cottrell

*WE PRAY for JOHN and FAMILY*

We pray for healing and we pray for spiritual peace. May John not suffer regardless of the course of his battle. Amen


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
love,prayers, good thoughts, comfort anything to help ease you, is my wish for you. Bless you all, you are so loved.
cj


----------



## ChefJune

Marge:  sending you all the prayers and encouragement that I can.

Lean on us as much as you need to....  We love you and are praying for a miracle.


----------



## PytnPlace

Marge, I've been thinking of you daily.  Thanks for sharing with us.  You have a lot of love and support here.  Keeping you in my prayers as well.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

Sending you  love and prayers during this difficult time.  Love to John and Sandie, and the whole family, too.  We view life from the temporal perspective, God's looks at it from the eternal perspective.   Take comfort in the fact that God still sits on His throne and is still in control.  I will keep praying for all of you.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, I'll continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Stay strong.


----------



## cara

Marge, I'm thinking of you and John and your family...


----------



## Kaddehawk

Marge, our thoughts and prayers are with all of you.  I don't think you told any "little white lies"  you have showbn over and over through this how strong you are.   Lots of big {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}} from my family to yours.

Karen


----------



## Mozziecat

*For John*

I am new on the site and just saw your posting about your son. All I can say is how sorry I am that this has happened to him. Shingles is a bear and well avoided by taking the preventative shot if possible..so I hope you had yours. As for the leukemia it's possible to identify somewhat as my 31 year old stepson was diagnosed a couple weeks back with Hodgkins Lymphoma. He didn't feel sick and was always skinny so this just happened to be picked up when he went to the doc with a sore throat. How long he has had it we don't know but I do believe that him working two jobs and not bothering to eat especially on a weekend were contributing factors..at 6' 4" he weighs 140. Now he has to gain weight before they can begin chemo...he is in DC and we are in Olympia WA.
Like some others on the site hereI don't believe in God, so I cannot say I'll pray for you, at least not in the more recognized forms but will send healing and strengthening positives your way. Hang in there dear...there spirit and strength and community wishing you and yours well.


----------



## Harborwitch

Oh Marge!  I am so sorry, I've been away for a week and was shocked at the changes in John's health.  We will continue to send thoughts and prayers your way!  {{{{{{{{[[[[[HUGS!]]]]]}}}}}}}} for you and your entire family.  I'm so glad your sister is coming out - while you are an amazingly strong woman she will give you a safe and comforting place to lean when you need it.


----------



## Dove

Today is Friday the 19th. 
We are still on a day to day with John. He had blood, platelets and fluids yesterday. they did blood work today and he goes in Sunday for platelets again. He is hanging tough. or trying to.
Yesterday my sister ( the Hospice Chaplain) from Ind. Baptized him and gave Communion .Caroli goes home on monday. mary Ann hasn't decided when she will leave.
Marge [/B]


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

Thanks for the update on John.  Everyday I look for your post, even when I'm not participating in the other forums.

I am so glad your sister has been there to help John and to be with you.  What a blessing she must be to all of you, especially with her background. It is so good that he is hanging tough; he has the will to live!

I will continue to pray for John and all of his loving family.

Love and Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks so much for letting us know how things are, Marge. You and John are never far from our thoughts here. Are you with John now or are you at home? I know how hard it is to take care the regular demands of your daily life and then take care and be with your loved one who needs you. I hope your health is holding up under this and you are able to get enough rest and eat enough. We worry about you, too. Praying for ya'll tonight as always.
Love,
Terry


----------



## David Cottrell

I think about you often.


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
you are always in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself,we all love you and wish there were more we could do.

cj


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You are in my nightly prayers, and have been for quite some time now.  They will continue for you and your son.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H

Continued love and support sent to you all, Marge, as well as continued prayers.


----------



## Dove

*FishersMom...I don't have regular demands on my time..they know I am a phone call away and a ten minute drive. Most days he sleeps a lot or like today he is having trouble breathing. Sandie gave him an ambitual breathing treatment and that helps. 
My sister Mary Ann has a son that lives about 8 minutes from me. she is spending the week end there..Bill took us all to a buffet breakfast this morniong. Yesterday paul's sis and husband took us to lunch
Family is wonnderful.
and so are all of you..*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Marge, I'm so glad to hear your home is that close to John and Sandie's. I guess I was thinking of when John was at Stanford. I'm so sorry John's having trouble breathing. That's such a frightening feeling. It must be so hard on all of you to not be able to do much to give him relief. I'm thinking of all of you daily and sending my love and prayers.
Terry


----------



## ChefJune

Dear Marge.... continued prayers and good wishes for all of you.

I too check this site every day for news of John's progress.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;
The support that you give him, and the love, is all the help he needs now.  You are a wonderful mother.  He's a blessed son to have you by his side, and his wife and the rest of the family.  

Of course he has our prayers, and so do you.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*today he went in for platelets..tomorrow for a blood draw. Then they will decide what to do next.*


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge we are continuing our prayers for you and John, and the family!  Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Dove

*To all my friends and loved ones.
Today is the Anniversary of Paul's death..year one. Today I was told that the growth in John's lung is a fast growing Cancer...He has two to 4 months to live.
Love
Marge*


----------



## Andy M.

Marge:

We are deeply saddened by all your burdens.  You and your loved ones remain in our thoughts daily.  Know we love you.

Andy


----------



## Buck

Our prayers  to  all of you.


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
I'm sorry to hear this news.You all have been through so much.Now, it's time to gather even closer together and just love each other..Know, that prayers, good thoughts are pouring your way and that we all love you dearly and wish we could shoulder some of this for you.
kadesma


----------



## licia

Marge, I'm so sorry.  I was thinking the anniversary was getting close. I wish I could take away your pain. I know you have really had a tough year and can only say how sorry I am. Remembering you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## amber

Dove said:


> *To all my friends and loved ones.
> Today is the Anniversary of Paul's death..year one. Today I was told that the growth in John's lung is a fast growing Cancer...He has two to 4 months to live.
> Love
> Marge*



*Marge, I remember you telling us all on here last year about Paul.  We were here for you during that time, and now we are all here for you with John and his fight against cancer.  I don't have any words, other than to say you are amazingly strong, and I think of you and John often, as well as Sandie.  Sandie must be having a tough time, so I hope you two find some comfort together.  The only suggestion I can mention is to find happiness in the things that made you and yours happy over the years.  

Prayers to you and your family Marge.  
*


----------



## Katie H

As Buck said, we're ramping up our prayers for  all of you.  Hope you feel the love and support that's being sent your way.  Wrap yourself in it and let it comfort you.


----------



## Essiebunny

My prayers are with you and your family. 
Even though I seldom write, I think of all of you and read the posts every day. I am so very sorry, but we can't question God's plans for your wonderful son. 
You are all unbelievably strong. Your are truly a wonderful family.
God Bless You All.


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, my heart aches for you today.  No one deserves the pain you've suffered this past year.  Remember we're always here for you and love you very much.


----------



## ChefJune

Dear Marge, my heart is aching for you. If only there was some way I could take away your pain, even for a moment.

Our prayers for you are unceasing.  We will keep you and your whole family in our thoughts and our hearts.

It is impossible to understand G-d's plan.....

When I've walked in these lonesome valleys, I get overwhelmed by the words of an old song. Perhaps you also know "Trust and Obey?"

Love and hugs...
June


----------



## Michelemarie

Marge, you and your family are in my daily prayers.  I am so sad with you - hugs to you sweet friend. I wish I could take all this pain away from you.


----------



## Uncle Bob

(((((((((((((((((((((Miss Marge)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## JoAnn L.

May you and your wonderful family find comfort in the love and caring thoughts of all of us here at DC.


----------



## David Cottrell

God Bless you, Like you have, it's time to make this all about John. May he live pain free.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

I join with everyone else here and send my love and prayers to you.  I am so sorry for this latest prognosis.


----------



## Harborwitch

Marge my heart is breaking for you!  Please know that our prayers continue to be with you and your family as you go through this heart break.  

I know you will all treasure the time you have together and make the most of every moment.  I wish our words could give more - just know that God's strength and love will be with you - as will the prayers and love of everyone here.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sometimes, I believe, no matter the heroic acts by medical staff, and the wishes and prayers of those who support you, and even the desire to keep our loved ones with us, somtimes, our Creator just wants to call His children home.

I am sorry for your grief, and the anguish you and your family has felt.  Great will be the day when we are all reunited with those who have passed before us.  And be assured, that day will come.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl

Oh Marge. I'm so sorry about John. Love him as you always have. You are such a wonderful lady and so compassionate. You are in my thoughts and prayers as that anniversary nears and for John.


----------



## Dove

*Sorry I haven't been on ere for a few days. I've been at Johns for a few hours each day. 
and have had my own Dr appointments .
John goes in each morning for blood draw. Then a few hours later he is called in for either blood, platelets or both.
Today he was very tired and very quiet. I knew he didn't feel well so I suggested he take a nap since he had to go in at 5 PM for platelets. So Kevin and I left.
He has a good size lump showing up on his arm and also in his stomach. It is the Leukemia the Dr said.
Plans were made quite a while ago for a Las Vegas trip with my sis and her  husband ( he is a Dr from Ind. and has a conference so they have a time share and ordered a 2 bed room so my other sis, her daughter and I could be with them. It is next Thursday to the followng Monday. My Dr said " it is 11/2 hour flight..you would be as close as a phone call and the next plane out. He recommends I go.
I think I will play this by ear.
Dr also put me on Znax three times a day...LOL I took one night before last and last night and fell asleep here at the computer. I decided to talk 1/2 twice a day and one at bed time..just took one and am making lots of mistakes so I'll say good night for now.
Love 
Marge*


----------



## ChefJune

Dearest Marge:  Thanks for the update.  I have been anxiously eyeing the site looking for word from you.

Been thinking of you often, and sending you cyber hugs.

Hope you can see your way clear to go to Las Vegas with your sis.  Perhaps the change of scenerly will lift your spirits just a little.  You surely deserve it. 

jj


----------



## licia

Marge, still thinking of you and remembering you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## David Cottrell

Deer Marge, Do go if you feel at all that you can. Please remember that you have to take care of yourself to be able to take care of your loved ones.


----------



## PytnPlace

Marge, been thinking a lot about you.  Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

Your update was appreciated.  All I can say is "ditto" to what everyone else has just written.  Love and prayers go out to you and to your family.......


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;
For once, I am at a loss for words.  I don't know what I'd do in your situation.  I do know that the stress of this crisis surely weirs (sp) you down.  You and your family are constantly in our prayers.  I only wish life was easier for you.  I pray that you are given the strength to bear the heavy burden that has been put upon you.  I would shoulder some of it if I could.  I still don't know what to say.  It's all been said before.  So I will say this.  Though we only have known each other through cyber-space, I do love and support you, as do all here who have been following this thread.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - I hate I missed your call and thanks for calling me back.  My prayers are always going out.


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge, you  have a plate full and have been bravely  shouldering a heavy  load.  It might do you some good to get away for a little while and recharge your batteries.  Since you will be a  short distance away, take the opportunity and take care of yourself.


----------



## QSis

Marge, I add my thoughts, strength, and positive energies to all of the others that are being sent your way.

You have SO many friends and people who love you! 

Lee


----------



## amber

*Marge, I agree with the doctor, take the trip, it's just 1- 1/2 hours away from home and a phone call. You can be back home in no time.  Go and see your sisters and their families.  Never under estimate the power of family.  I think you can use some support, and a much needed get-away.*


----------



## Harborwitch

Ditto what Amber said.  Marge you need to take care of yourself too.  John needs his family around him - 1 1/2 hrs is close - and you can get some rest, see family and let them take care of you for a few days!  It will do you a world of good and then you can go home - rested and stronger.

Hugs and prayers coming your way - as long as you need them, and then for a while longer!!!


----------



## DawnT

Dove,  *Go*.  Your son will be taken care of by his family.  We did it when my dad was sick with cancer and we literally had to send Mom on vacation to restore herself.  You need to "restore"  yourself.  Forgive me for jumping in here on my first day, but when at the water don't just get your feet wet!


----------



## Kaddehawk

Marge.. I just got caught up, haven't had much access for a while.  I am so sorry to hear the latest news.  Such difficult news to get on that day!  Our thoughts and prayers will continue to go out to you and your family.

Karen


----------



## Dove

*We lost John at 2:40 this morning.*


----------



## kadesma

Oh Marge,
I'm so very sorry. There are no words that will help right now, just know that if you need anything I'm here. You are dearly loved and I just wish there were more I could do for all of you.
hugs and love to you all,
cj


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,

Such sad news!  My deepest condolences to you, Sandie, Chris, Tim, & Kevin.  You will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Marge, ditto what  kadesma  said.  Buck and  I send our  love and enveloping hugs to you and yours.   Please  accept our  most sincere sympathy.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Marge, there is so little I can say at a time of loss like this but know that my heart goes out to you and your family. I am so sorry. JoAnn


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh Marge, I wish there were words that could make your world right again. Nothing can prepare a mother to lose her child - it's never supposed to happen. I am so sorry to hear of John's passing. I hope that he's at peace now, free from the pain he's suffered these long months of illness. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sandie and the boys this night and in the difficult days ahead as you try to learn to live with this void. Lean on each other and the rest of us who love you and care for you.
With Deepest Sympathy,
Terry


----------



## SizzlininIN

I'm so sorry Marge!  My heart goes out to you. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. 


"Always blessings never losses"!  We are fortunate to have had those in our lives for as long as we did then to have never had them in or lives to begin with.


----------



## jabbur

Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father.  Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love.  We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world.  We thank you for the gift that John was to this world.  While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth.   Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead.  Amen


----------



## Katie H

jabbur said:


> Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father.  Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love.  We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world.  We thank you for the gift that John was to this world.  While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth.   Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead.  Amen



Respectfully,  amen.


----------



## kadesma

jabbur said:


> Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father.  Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love.  We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world.  We thank you for the gift that John was to this world.  While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth.   Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead.  Amen



Amen,
kadesma


----------



## miniman

I am thinking of you and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## expatgirl

Jabbur's prayer said it best for me, too.............I'm just so sorry............


----------



## David Cottrell

[quoteAmen=jabbur;507565]Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father. Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love. We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world. We thank you for the gift that John was to this world. While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth. Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead. Amen[/quote]

Amen
David Cottrell


----------



## Bilby

Dove, I don't know you but I wish you and your family strength to endure this loss. Sincere condolences.


----------



## licia

Marge, I'm so sorry. I know you are hurting terrubly. I wish there was more I could do. I suppose the only thing we can think of in this circumstance is that John is no longer suffering.  My condolences.


----------



## QSis

Marge, I'm sending you my condolences and positive thoughts for better days ahead.  You and your family have been through such a rough time!

Wishing you peace.

Lee


----------



## Michelemarie

{{{{Marge}}}}}} - I am so sorry for the pain you and your family have gone through, are going through, and will go through. Jabbur's prayer is right on.  John is at peace now - no more pain - may the Lord hold you and your family close at this time and give you strength and peace.  Dear friend, you are thought of and prayed for often - know how much your friends here love you.


----------



## Barb L.

Marge, you have my heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your beloved son John.   He had been through so much fighting this battle, may he rest in peace.   His spirit will always be with you, and warm your heart.
  Barb


----------



## amber

I feel your pain Marge.  I am so very sorry.  I am at a loss for words right now.


----------



## PytnPlace

Marge, my sincere sympathies on the loss of your beloved son.  May you find peace in his enduring spirit.


----------



## pdswife

hugs to you and family.


----------



## Uncle Bob

There are no words....just love and prayers and....((((((((((Miss Marge))))))))


----------



## PA Baker

{{{Marge}}}  Prayers of love and strength are being sent to you and your family.  Remeber we're all here for you and love you very much.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dove said:


> *We lost John at 2:40 this morning.*


 
Marge; I am so sorry for all the pain that you and your family has gone through, including John. But remember, you haven't lost him. First, his spirit will always be with you. Second, he is still a living being, just not in mortality, and you will be together again with both him and your husband. You are for a while, seperated from each other. And yes, that seperation is painful. But he isn't lost to you. Take comfort in knowing that there is life after death, and that there is a living Father who is not of this world. And know that we will all leave this mortal sphere behind, with all of its pain and trials, for a better place. 

John is now reunited with his Dad, and is waiting for you and the rest of your/his family to catch up one day.

We love you, and John is looking down, wishing the pain could be removed from your lives. He is in good hands.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix

Oh Marge, I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you all.


----------



## Andy M.

Marge, I am deeply saddened by your loss.  You and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## luvs

oh, Dove. my Prayers. God Bless.


----------



## ChefJune

Dear Marge:  I wish there was something more I could do for you.

Prayers for your comfort will be ongoing.

xoxo
June


----------



## lulu

Marge, I've been away for a while but you and John were often in my thoughts.  I'm so terribly, terribly sorry.  You will remain in my thoughts always.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Marge,Im so sorry my deepest sympathy goes to you and your family.Sending love and prayers.Jackie


----------



## bethzaring

Oh Marge, I am so terribly sorry to learn of John's death.  My heart aches for you, for all you have been through.  We love you.  
Beth


----------



## redkitty

Oh Marge, I'm so sorry for your loss.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## GB

You have my deepest condolences Marge!


----------



## CharlieD

Please exept my condolences.


----------



## buckytom

i'm very sorry, marge. john is at peace now, with his loved ones in heaven.

you and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## Barbara L

jabbur said:


> Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father. Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love. We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world. We thank you for the gift that John was to this world. While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth. Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead. Amen


As others have said, this prayer says what is in my heart.  I am so sorry dear Marge.  There really is nothing else I can say.  James and I love you dearly and we will continue to pray for you and the rest of the family.

Barbara


----------



## lyndalou

I will add my condolences to all of the others. The prayer does say it all.


----------



## jennyema

Dear Sweet Marge:

I am soo very sorry.  You have been through so much!

You are very much in my thoughts and prayers.

Jenny


----------



## kitchenelf

Oh Marge - I'm so sorry.  John certainly gave it his all and now he hurts no more.  Please tell Sandi she and her boys are in my prayers, as well as you.  I know you are hurting so very much.  The boys had a hero for a father, that's for sure.  I love you.


----------



## Rom

Please accept my deepest condolences.


----------



## Harborwitch

jabbur said:


> Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father.  Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love.  We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world.  We thank you for the gift that John was to this world.  While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth.   Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead.  Amen



Beautifully said, all one can add is; amen.

Marge my heart goes out to you, Sandie, Chris, Tim, and Kevin.  You all have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## ella/TO

Deepest sympathy to all the family.


----------



## jeninga75

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## love2"Q"

my condolences to you and your family ...


----------



## middie

Oh no. Marge honey I'm so very sorry. I'm sending you all my love and deepest sympathy now. I really don't know what else to say right now other than we love you.


----------



## Lynan

Marge and family, I am so very sorry to hear this news. I am shocked to hear this. Love and strength to you all at this time.

My love and prayers are with you

Lyn


----------



## radhuni

I am really sorry. I will pray for you and your family members.


----------



## Chefellas

I am so sorry. My heartfelt condolences are with you and your family.


----------



## jpinmaryland

You have my Deepest sympathies. Take one day at a time.


----------



## corazon

We are with you Marge.  My warmest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## *amy*

Words fail me, Marge. Although we do not know one another, please know my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved son. My condolences go out to you and yours.


----------



## urmaniac13

Marge, words fail me to express my sympathy for you.  Seems so unfair to have this happening to such a loving sweet lady, especially so soon after you have lost your lifetime partner
But know that now John is out of his suffering for good, and probably catching up on things with your hubby in a better place now.  And they will continue to watch over you lovingly.
You are loved so much by so many people.  My warmest thoughts and best wishes are with you.  

Licia


----------



## DawnT

My deepest felt prayers of hope and grace for you and your families in your hours of need.  Please remember you have a very big, caring, loving community and family here at DC


----------



## Dina

Marge, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. I just saw this thread. My prayers are with all of you.  Hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## shannon in KS

Marge, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  We love you.  I wish I could give you a hug.  My prayers are with you,

Love, 
Shannon


----------



## Chopstix

Marge, my deepest sympathies to you and your family.  I wish there was a way to help ease your pain. Words seem so grossly inadequate.


----------



## texasgirl

Oh honey, I'm so very sorry!! You are such a pillar of strength and I hope you are able to continue to be so. John was lucky to have such a beautiful caring mom. God bless him!


----------



## crewsk

Marge, I'm so sorry, sending my love, thoughts, prayers, & deepest sympathy to you!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge;  You know how I feel already.  What I want to know is how you feel.  How are you holding up?  Of course the prayers still continue, but for you and your family.  John is already in great hands.  I pray that you and Sandy, and of course all of your family, are given the strength to continue.  I know from your posts that you have a strong family, with many members who all love and care for each other.  Let your strength be there for them.  And let their strength lift you up.  

I hope and pray that our support helps, just a little.  You are loved around here.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*We are holding up so far. I don't think Sandie and the boys will really feel it until after the Service. My sister Caroli is flying in from Indiana Tuesday at 11:00 PM and has to leave on Friday morning.She will do the same for John as she did for Paul. As I have said before, she is a Hospice Chaplain..when she was out last month she Baptized John She did a beautiful service for Paul and I am sure she will do the same for John.
Sandie is a Elementary School Secretary and they called today to let her know that they are catering the food for the "Celebration of Life" for John.
Kevin and I drove to the small town of Newcastle Ca. to see where he will be laid to rest (with Sandies family) It is about a 30 minute drive for me since I don't drive on the freeway. Breaks my heart that he will be so far away but I understand (or I am trying to) It is so beautiful and quiet..not like here in the city,next to the Jr. High School he went to.Paul is there and so will I some day. 
The Service will be at 1:00 PM Pacific time.
Please keep us all in your Prayers at this difficult time
Love to all
Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Dear Marge. You certainly know that Buck  and I are with you and Sandie through this challenging time.

You didn't say what *day *John's service  is going to be.   We  would like to know so that we could be "with you" during that time.   Buck and I will stop whatever we  are doing and stand  beside  you in John's honor.  Sending  lots of love and support for all of you.


----------



## amber

Dove said:


> *We are holding up so far. I don't think Sandie and the boys will really feel it until after the Service. My sister Caroli is flying in from Indiana Tuesday at 11:00 PM and has to leave on Friday morning.She will do the same for John as she did for Paul. As I have said before, she is a Hospice Chaplain..when she was out last month she Baptized John She did a beautiful service for Paul and I am sure she will do the same for John.
> Sandie is a Elementary School Secretary and they called today to let her know that they are catering the food for the "Celebration of Life" for John.
> Kevin and I drove to the small town of Newcastle Ca. to see where he will be laid to rest (with Sandies family) It is about a 30 minute drive for me since I don't drive on the freeway. Breaks my heart that he will be so far away but I understand (or I am trying to) It is so beautiful and quiet..not like here in the city,next to the Jr. High School he went to.Paul is there and so will I some day.
> The Service will be at 1:00 PM Pacific time.
> Please keep us all in your Prayers at this difficult time
> Love to all
> Marge*



*Marge, thirty minutes is not far away, and you said yourself that it is so beautiful and quiet.   I'm sure if the distance is too far for you, then Kevin or Sandie will be happy to go to see John and Paul with you.  Marge, I'm not clear on the date of the service, other than 1:00 pm pacific.  My heart goes out to you sweetheart, and to all of your family, including Dove. *


----------



## amber

amber said:


> *Marge, thirty minutes is not far away, and you said yourself that it is so beautiful and quiet.   I'm sure if the distance is too far for you, then Kevin or Sandie will be happy to go to see John and Paul with you.  Marge, I'm not clear on the date of the service, other than 1:00 pm pacific.  My heart goes out to you sweetheart, and to all of your family, including Dove. *



*I cannot recall your dogs name Marge, but I thought it is Dove? *


----------



## Dove

*Amber, My little dog in the picture's name is Dove.The Name came with her. She was 13 month old when I adopted her. She will be 11 next April.

Paul is in the Cemetery just a few blocks above my home. It has been there for 126 years.

The date will be Wed, Nov. 21st. for John.

Paul's birthday is Nov. 20th. Thanksgiving is the 22nd and our 53rd Anniversary is the 23rd. The whole week will be filled with memories.
Marge*


----------



## toni1948

Marge,

     I'm relatively new to the site, but I wanted to offer you my condolences.  No matter the circumstances, you are never prepared for the loss of a loved one.  I had one brother who was murdered, and another who died of cancer.  Both times it still felt like the wind was knocked out of me.  

      We do what has to be done to make preparations, but we know it's not us doing it.  Inside, we're collapsing and falling apart, but no one on the outside can see that.  It's as if someone is inside of us doing everything.  And we know who that is.  He props us up.  He gets us through.  He helps us to comfort those who are having a more difficult time.  But, yet we know it's not us doing it.

      After it's all over, and we're alone with our thoughts, we let go.  He soothes us when we cry, and then He says enough for now.  I went throught that over a period of time and I understand now that grieving is a process.  And you have to go through it..  The operative word being through..He would say okay, you can cry now, and then He would say, enough for now.

     Grief can overtake you and put a stranglehold on your life.  Render you incapable of even taking care of yourself.  But we have to be there for the living.  We have to go on.   We must go on.  They need us.

     You lost your husband, but you know what, you were still in love when he died.   How many people can say that?  You lost your son, but he died in the arms of a family who loved him.  What a testimony.  Many people die alone, Marge.  Some even have families.

     When you really love a person, they never die.  They own a piece of your heart.  The most comforting thing that I can say to you, is that they lived.  What would your life have been like without them?

      The pain and loss that you have endured, will bear fruit in the life of someone else.  You'll be able to tell another person that they can get through it.  That they can go on.  Because you did.  And you can tell them that they don't have to be strong, because He is.

       People are watching you go through this and wondering how you're holding it together.  And you can give them your testimony.  Because there is no testimony without a test.

        May God bless you exceedingly and abundantly above all you could ever ask or think.  May the power of His love keep you strong and encouraged.


Toni


----------



## Dove

*Thank you Toni..that is exactaly how I feel. I couldn't have said it better.
Marge*


----------



## toni1948

Marge, you're going to be fine, because you have to be. His strength is made perfect in our weakness. There is so much about life that I don't understand, that just doesn't make any sense to me. When I think aout the wicked things that people do and how it seems that nothing ever happens to them. It just doesn't seem fair that decent people have to suffer.

I was at a crossroads one time in my life, and I felt so wronged and violated and angry and I didn't know what to do with my feelings, so I had to pray because I didn't know what else to do..

We have to forgive, even if God is the one whom we have to forgive. Forgiveness is powerful. It sets you free. Free to feel, free to love, free to hope, free to go on to do meaningful and significant things with our lives. We become "wounded healers", who have empathy for those who are suffering. There is much good we can do, because even suffering has a purpose. 

I wish I lived closer to you so that I could put my arms around you and comfort you and look in your eyes and tell you that you will survive this. But I will pray for you, because prayer knows no distance. And I know that He has already sent The Comforter who will get you through this difficult time. 

Toni


----------



## mudbug

God bless you, Marge.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## sattie

Marge, my heart breaks reading through this and I am sooo sorry.  My prayers and thoughts are with you.  

I will say this and I don't know if it will help at all.  But when my mom was sick from cancer, I prayed to God for her healing.  And when she finally passed, I was mad at God and asked why he had not healed her.  And he spoke to me and said, "You don't see, but I have healed her."  God healed her in a way that no doctor on earth could have ever done and knowing that he has her makes me feel comforted even though I still miss her and wish she could be with me.  My mom has a new body, free from pain, free from sickness, free from the bondage of our flesh.  

Marge, I miss my mom, I know you miss John, but they will always be with you and one day soon, we will see them again!


----------



## Green Lady

Marge, many beautiful and eloquent thoughts have been expressed on this site.  My heart and spirit are in agreement with all that has been written to you.

It is so good that Caroli will be able to be there for all of you and officiate John's service.  What a blessing she has been to your family through all of this.   Sandie's school is being so supportive by offering to cater the Celebration of John's Life.  I know you are opening your heart to receive the love, prayers, and support of those around you, including your DC family.

I will be with your family in Spirit on the 21st and I will pray for you all this week.  I know our Great God, the One Who loves us all, will be there at your side this week.  I will pray that you sense His presence.

Marge, please keep us informed as to how you are doing.  We care about you.  sue


----------



## Tiggzie

I don't know you, Marge, but my heart is with you and your family. I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts during this difficult time.


----------



## VickiQ

(((Marge))) There is nothing harder than losing a child- NOTHING!! My heart and prayers are with you and your family- I wish you all the love and energy possible- Vicki


----------



## Reanie525i

My prayers and thoughts are with you. I can not imagine what you are going through. I only hope that God gives you the strength that you will need. If there is anything that I can do to help let me know. Big hugs and kisses - Irene


----------



## Dove

*Caroli's plane was 2 hours late leaving Indiana. So she missed her plane. They had to get another plane and call in a Crew. Now instead of arriving here at 11:01 it will be 1:57 Ca. time. 5 AM her time...Poor dear, I hope she rests and sleeps on the plane.

I was with Sandie today. She has a beautiful box to place John's ashes in. She called and asked me if she could use part of the bathrobe I made for him when he was 16! 36 years ago. I had no idea he kept it so long...Bless him.The funny story behind the robe is I was in a hurry to finish the light weight flannel robe( because it was one of his Christmas gifts) and ended putting one of the pockets on upside down...LOL He really thought it was funny!! So we cut the part where the pocket is upside down and cut the hem off...Sandie took it upstairs to their room...wrapped his bag of ashes in it..tied the hem piece around it .."to keep him warm" she said. I love her so much for taking such good care of John and loving him so much. She said today " I just want one more hug..."
Tomorrow at 1 PM is the time my son will be placed in his final resting place..my heart is broken ..again.
Love you all,

someday soon I will send it to Kitchenelf and have her post it..
Marge*


----------



## ChefJune

sending you loads of love, Marge... to all of you.


----------



## Gossie

I have avoiding saying anything on this thread, I've tried not reading it too.  I lost my brother November of last year, and I lost a very special sister-in-law in November 2 years ago.  Lost my aunt last month.  Too many deaths in the family (hence, why I've been avoiding this thread).  It's too close to my reality as well. 

I know so well how you're feeling right now and I know it's not easy.  You're so lucky to have such wonderful people about you.  I so love what your DIL did with the bathrobe. If anyone sews in your family, it would be so cool to make a quilt of favorite *clothes* or blankets that John loved.  I wish I had this talent, I'd love to do it with Lizzie and Richie's things. 

((Big hugs to your and your family))


----------



## amber

*What can I say Marge.  I am certain Nov 21 was not a good day.  November 22, I trust you had something to be grateful for, that being Paul and John and your entire family, and regardless of the fact that Paul has passed, I hope you celebrate your anniversary.  P.S.  I loved your story above regarding John's bathrobe.  Very touching.  Take care dear.  All my best to you and yours. *


----------



## Renee Attili

All of our hearts break for you! I know there is little any of us can say that will ease any of your pain. But do know our hearts, love and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Katie H

Dove said:


> *
> I was with Sandie today. She has a beautiful box to place John's ashes in. She called and asked me if she could use part of the bathrobe I made for him when he was 16! 36 years ago. I had no idea he kept it so long...Bless him.The funny story behind the robe is I was in a hurry to finish the light weight flannel robe (because it was one of his Christmas gifts) and ended putting one of the pockets on upside down...LOL  He really thought it was funny!! So we cut the part where the pocket is upside down and cut the hem off...Sandie took it upstairs to their room...wrapped his bag of ashes in it..tied the hem piece around it .."to keep him warm" she said. I love her so much for taking such good care of John and loving him so much. She said today " I just want one more hug..."
> Tomorrow at 1 PM is the time my son will be placed in his final resting place..my heart is broken ..again.
> Love you all,
> 
> someday soon I will send it to Kitchenelf and have her post it..
> Marge*



Marge, it's clear Sandie loves John and respects his family.  You are blessed to have such a loving daughter-in-law.  I hope you spent a calm and blessed Thanksgiving.  Even though it seems like the world has "dumped" on you, you have so much to be thankful for.  What a great family you have!!  Love and lots of hugs to you from Buck and me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Marge, that story was great.  I echo the thoughts of the others.  You have a wonderful family.  And it sounds like all of you will maintain that close relationship.  You are still Grandma, and will stay in the hearts of you grandchildren and DIL.  I know you will be the best Grandma ever, and MIL as well.  

Time continues to march onward, unstoppable.  It carries us where it will.  I hope that you had a wonderful thanksgiving.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BlueCat

I don't know how I missed this - I've not been around as much lately.  I'm so sorry for the loss of your son, Dove.  May he rest in eternal peace.

BC


----------



## Harborwitch

Dove said:


> *Caroli's plane was 2 hours late leaving Indiana. So she missed her plane. They had to get another plane and call in a Crew. Now instead of arriving here at 11:01 it will be 1:57 Ca. time. 5 AM her time...Poor dear, I hope she rests and sleeps on the plane.
> 
> I was with Sandie today. She has a beautiful box to place John's ashes in. She called and asked me if she could use part of the bathrobe I made for him when he was 16! 36 years ago. I had no idea he kept it so long...Bless him.The funny story behind the robe is I was in a hurry to finish the light weight flannel robe( because it was one of his Christmas gifts) and ended putting one of the pockets on upside down...LOL He really thought it was funny!! So we cut the part where the pocket is upside down and cut the hem off...Sandie took it upstairs to their room...wrapped his bag of ashes in it..tied the hem piece around it .."to keep him warm" she said. I love her so much for taking such good care of John and loving him so much. She said today " I just want one more hug..."
> Tomorrow at 1 PM is the time my son will be placed in his final resting place..my heart is broken ..again.
> Love you all,
> 
> someday soon I will send it to Kitchenelf and have her post it..
> Marge*



Marge you have a wonderful Daughter - she obviously loves John very very much, and you!  She is a treasure.  My prayers remain with you for strength and comfort.  If there is anything we can do please PM me - we're not that far away!

Sharon


----------



## kitchenelf

Marge - you have been on my mind every day.  I know you hate to talk on the phone though.  I will call you when things settle down and you aren't so "raw".  Just know that the Bear and I love you very much.


----------



## Kaddehawk

Dear Marge, words are inadequate.  I am so sorry for your loss.  All I can say is Amen to what Jabbur said and we will pray for the peace of God to comfort you.

_Dear Lord, we ask you to stay close to this family as they grieve the loss of their beloved son, husband and father. Only You can give them comfort through Your mercy and love. We know that even in the darkest night You are the light of the world. We thank you for the gift that John was to this world. While John will be missed, his spirit lives on in the lives of all those he touched in his time here on earth. Surround this family with love from you and from us as they face the difficult days ahead. Amen_

_*Amen*_

_Karen_


----------



## SierraCook

Marge, I am so sorry to hear that John has passed away.  I will be thinking of you and your family.  Take care and remember all the wonderful times that you had with him.  

Many hugs, SC


----------



## bebopdobop

O dear, words can't describe how one feels in that situation. All that I can offer are my condolences, albeit late. I sincerely hope that you are able to receive some comfort in this time of sorrow. Just remember that God is with you, as are our prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, thinking of you. JoAnn


----------



## cara

Marge,

haven't been here for some time...
I'm in loss of words, don't know any words to heal your grief.
You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jikoni

I am so sorry for your loss Marge. I haven't been online a lot lately. Will say a little prayer for you and your family. I know it has been a hard year for you all. Praying that you find comfort and love during this time.


----------



## Sandyj

Marge, again, I haven't been here for a long time, but I saw this and just had to let you know that one more person, me, is so terribly sorry for your loss. I am also praying that you find some measure comfort at this sad time.
Love,
Sandyj


----------



## Dove

*Hi all.
We are holding up ..doing our best. We all love him and miss him and his dad (Paul) very much. We are trying to put our lives back together..and doing pretty good at it I think. Sandi is back working full time and that is a good thing.

I just received word tonight that another one of my friends of at least 20 years passed away last night and another is loosing ground..I am the "baby" of this group of friends..can you believe that? I will be 74 on the 11 of Dec.
Love to all of you 
Marge

*


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, thanks so much for checking in.  I've been thinking about you, Sandi and your family a lot and am glad to hear that you're all holding on.  We'll all continue to be here for you, whenever you need us.  Sending love and hugs!


----------



## csalt

Dear Marge
Having been away from DC for a number of reasons I was looking forward to coming back and was infinitely saddened to read of your very recent loss of your beloved son.
No words suffice at a time like this but I care deeply about your loss and also admire your courage and that of all your family.

*"No words can comfort all we can do*

*Is share your North face route with you.*
*All we can do is walk with you*
*And try to match our steps to yours.*
*Just keep on walking day by day  .*

*But let us share that cold road too*

*To walk a little **way with you "*


----------



## Dove

*Thank you all..I just don't know how I feel. It is hard to explain. I think i might be in denial. I know he is gone but I don't feel it..this sounds crazy..when I call to Sandie his voice answers..I recorded it on my house phone and also in the memo area of my cell phone. Tuesday is my birthday and he always came over with a potted plant or a rose bush. I will miss that..
Love
Marge  *


----------



## Dove

*The denial has past,now you know what we are all feeling. my Dr. has RX's two meds for me..Kevin is just going to tough it out..I wish he would get help but "it's a man thing" i guess,

I want to wish all of you  a wonderful Holiday Season and a very Happy New year for us all
Love
Marge*


----------



## Rob Babcock

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It's a lot to deal with, you've had more than your share of woes.  I hope the memories you have of him and his love helps to console you in this dark time.  You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear Marge, 
Wishing you and your wonderful family a Merry Christmas and may God Bless you all. And may all of you be comforted by the caring thoughts of all of us here at DC. JoAnn


----------



## licia

Marge, I hope you have a blessed Christmas - I won't say Merry, because I remember Christmas in the past when we'd lost a loved one - it didn't seem that we could be merry at all. I hope you do have peace and get enjoyment in the holiday and remember what Christmas is really all about. The best to you and your family.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Marge, I'm so sorry this Christmas didn't hold the miracle we all prayed for. You and Sandie and the boys must still be exhausted, too. Keep holding onto each other. Get through one day at a time of this overwhelming grief and know that one day, things will be just a little easier. Until then, we're all holding you in our hearts and prayers.
Peace and Love,
Terry


----------



## ChefJune

Dear Marge:

I'm thinking of you and sending you love and hugs this Christmas. 

jj


----------



## Green Lady

Dearest Marge,
I've been away from DC for awhile.  I just want to say I'm thinking of you and holding you near my heart.  May God uphold  you and your family in this new year.   sue


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dear Marge;  I know you to be a woman of Christian faith, and so don't think this post is out of the DC boundaries as it is directed to you.  Think of why we celebrate Christmas.  It is a celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ.  And in our faith, He overcame the bounds of death and was resurected so that we all might overcome physical death and be resurected.  You son is waiting for you to come to him, and to your other loved ones who left mortality before you.  You will be with John again.  It will just take some time.

Be strengthened by that knowledge, and gladdened by the clebration of the Christmas season, just past.  I know it's a bit difficult as John and your husband aren't there with you.  But as you smile, and laugh, with the rest of your family, and your grandchildren, I know that John will be watching, and his spirit will be gladdened to see your joy.

Help the others in your family to understand these ideas.  You will find your hearts heavy burdens lightened.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Green Lady

Goodweed of the North said:


> Dear Marge; I know you to be a woman of Christian faith, and so don't think this post is out of the DC boundaries as it is directed to you. Think of why we celebrate Christmas. It is a celebration of the birth of Jesus Christ. And in our faith, He overcame the bounds of death and was resurected so that we all might overcome physical death and be resurected. You son is waiting for you to come to him, and to your other loved ones who left mortality before you. You will be with John again. It will just take some time.
> 
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

All I can say to this is AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Dove

*Back again...again with bad news. My Daughter in laws (and John's) and the two grandsons 15 year old very lovable Tuxedo Cat age 15 was sent home from the Vets to die, and then she learned today one of her two horses need to be put down.

We were all waiting for a new start this New Year.
love Marge*


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Marge!  How sad.   Losing a pet is so difficult and every bit like losing a  member of the family, which they are.

Suffice it to say, Buck and I are sending our heart-felt love and prayers.

We are wishing that things straighten out soon.  Never doubt that we love you and send loving hugs your way.


----------



## Dove

*Thank you so much Katie..and buck*


----------



## jpmcgrew

Dove said:


> *Back again...again with bad news. My Daughter in laws (and John's) and the two grandsons 15 year old very lovable Tuxedo Cat age 15 was sent home from the Vets to die, and then she learned today one of her two horses need to be put down.*
> 
> *We were all waiting for a new start this New Year.*
> *love Marge*


OMG! Dove,Im so sorry. Please, please dont add all this on your grief it will get better I swear.I really dont know what to say but stay strong. No stay even stronger. Resolve to even more to get thru this. I know its hard but I know God is with you and you can get thru this.Your job now is to be the strong one for all the others in your family,and I know you can do it and it will make you feel better if not right away then later. Your family needs a rock right now and that rock is you. All of us here are your mountain of strength in many prayers and good will and support.
All my love to you,
Jackie


----------



## amber

Marge, I am glad the denial has passed, thats one step behind you. So sorry to hear about the loss of the 15 year old cat but thats a long life for a pet.  Not sure of the life-span of a horse, but regardless, I am certain it is not easy to put down a horse which is loved as much as a family member.  

All my best to you and your family


----------



## Green Lady

Marge,   I can't tell you how sorry I am about the loss of these beloved pets.  Continued love and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Dove

*Both pets are gone..I worry about Sadie. She loved the cat and Horse so much but today she said "A cats a cat, a horse is a horse..I have been through so much they don't matter" I don't believe she has started the griveing process yet. I ask her to talk to her doctor nent week about attending Grievence counsleing.

P.S. the Northern Ca. storms took out my fence in the front yard................oh well..thats Mother nature for you.
*


----------



## Bilby

Sorry to hear about your other losses. If it helps, you could look at it that John has the cat and horse now for extra company and comfort. I'd like to think that when I go, all my pets that have gone first will be waiting for me.


----------



## buckytom

marge, i don't know what to say.

if there's any way i can send a little irsh luck, or pray in the right way, or send my love in a more meaningful way, i'd do it just so it would see you through to a happy and peaceful time asap. you deserve it.


----------



## ChefJune

Oh Marge, I'm so sorry!  I don't know what to say but I love you, and I'm thinking of you and sending you hugs.


----------



## Dove

*As I've said before "you are the best friends ever" 
Love you all
Marge*


----------



## Cath4420

*I have just read the whole thread...*

I am so sorry Marge.  It was such a great fight that John fought and I was so impressed by your ability to know that you needed others - you are an inspiration.  Likewise, this community is another family to turn to and it did itself so proud.

In the last 16 months, I have lost an uncle (dad's brother) to stroke (aged 69) , an aunt (my mum's sister) to breast and bone cancer (aged 64), and on 24 November 2007, an aunt who lives next to my parents whom I have known for 39 years (we all spend christmas' together), went on holiday with her husband to Phuket in Thailand and on their second day there she suffered a massive heart attack and passed away, she was 59 with no prior history.  It took us 7 days to finally get through the red tape between the Thai government and the Australian Embassy, so that they both could be brought home.  We are still in shock and it feels like she is still on holidays.  

So I hope that this comes as a little comfort that you are never alone, even half way around the world someone is sharing your hurt, feeling your grief but most of all gaining strength from the wonderful woman and mother you are.

Luv
Cath


----------



## Dove

*Thank you Cath.
*


----------



## Dashus Yield

Dove Im very very sorry. Im SO sorry to read what happened.  Its too difficult to express this over a forum. Typed words do not equal a hug. But if they could I would be giving you one right now. Your heart is a kind and tender one.


----------



## Dove

*We are all doing the best we can..Sandie is still in the numb, disbelief stage. I pray she accepts what has happened and realizes that life goes on. It will never be easy but we can't change what has happened. My heart is still breaking (our hearts) but as I said...we can't change anything.
Thank you everyone.
Love you all
Marge*


----------



## amber

What stage are you in Marge?  There are so many stages of grief, and many of us have gone through them at various points in time, and in our own time. Your right, you  cannot change anything that has happened, but you can look ahead, day by day, and that's all anyone can do.


----------



## Dove

*I think I am still in the stage of "Why?"..
I still have anxiety, I have a difficult time falling asleep. I have meds for both but take Xnax (sp..zanax) when I have too. 
It is hard to pin down "what stage"  I just feel like "if I didn't have my son Kevin, it wouldn't matter if I was here or not"
Life is lonesome even when I am with friends...
Marge *


----------



## amber

"Why" is a difficult stage, because there is no answer. What you are experiencing with anxiety is normal.  I prefer the "why" stage, rather than the "disbelief" stage that Sandie is experiencing though.  Your ahead of Sandie in terms of acceptance, so you may need to help her out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We are as metal, forged in the fire of adversity.  As we go through life, we learn to solve problems, to experience all emotions, to feel pain, and to feel joy.  We love our family members, and experience the grief felt when one is lost to us.  And after all is said and done, we are tempered by the adveristies of life into a something far stronger than the strongest steel.  We come to understand that we are not the center of the universe, but that we are the children of our creator, and that life in mortality is just a small part of life.  We beging to understand the power of faith, and hope, and of perservering when you just don't want to get out of bed.  We become truely, our Father's Children.

Sandie's life is now more difficult, as she has to rely more on her own talents to raise her children.  There may be another man who can fill the role of father and husband in her life, and in her children's lives.  It may be that you become a more important part of rearing your grandchildren.  I don't know the answers.  But I do know that you and Sandie are not abandoned, but that Haevenly Father is helping you even as I write this post.

Like you, I hope that your DIL will come to understand these things.  And I pray for the best for you and your family.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LeeAnn

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I have not spent much time here and then was away for several months, just now coming back to the computer.  I started to read this whole thread, but then came to the last.  I have lost loved ones close to me and time is the best healer there is.  Friends and the wonderful support they give, loving warm words, spending time with family and cherishing the moments together, remembering the wonderful things of our lost ones - they are all good things to have at this time.  I will be thinking of you, sending you comforting thoughts.


----------



## Dove

*Goodweed...My grandsons are almost 20 and 24 tears old going on 15....They both need to pull their head out of the sand and help their Mom.

LeeAnn, thank you for your  post.
Marge*


----------



## amber

Dove said:


> *Goodweed...My grandsons are almost 20 and 24 tears old going on 15....They both need to pull their head out of the sand and help their Mom.
> 
> LeeAnn, thank you for your  post.
> Marge*



*Even in grief Marge, you are a quick witted woman   I read your statement as humorous, but also as genuine as in your grandsons really do need to pull their heads out of the sand (good way of putting that). My goodness, at their age they need to do a lot for Sandie, they are grown men. *


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dove said:


> *Goodweed...My grandsons are almost 20 and 24 tears old going on 15....They both need to pull their head out of the sand and help their Mom.*
> 
> *LeeAnn, thank you for your post.*
> *Marge*


 
Sorry Marge.  I didn't know how old they were.  Indeed, I do understand the concept of "24 going on 15".  At that age, they need to be a strength to both you and Sandie.

I still hope and pray that Sandie will overcome her greif quickly and show the strength that you exhibit.  You are not only loved around here, but respected as well.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove

*thinking of a trip this summer..Paul's sister who lives about 5 miles from me wants me to go back to N.C. to see what is left of Paul's family. His one sis is 93 yrs old. They don't live very far from Kitchenelf so I will visit her too. This is funny..just as I was posting this she sent me a message on MSN instant messenger...LOL
Before I get to the NC family Paul and I have friends that live on 100 acres in Roxberro NC close to the VA. border. They want to pick me up in Charlotte and take me home with them. haven't seen them for 35 years. Then maybe to another friend of ours while Paul was in service in PA.
Like I told Elf...I need to start living again..
Marge
A *


----------



## Katie H

Wow, Marge!  It looks like you have to get your "travelin' clothes" ready.  What an adventure you face!   It's a great thing to look forward to during this doldrum time of the year.  Sounds as though someone is watching over you.

Buck and I will expect a full report.  Better shop for some comfortable shoes and, please, make sure you have on nice underwear.  At least that's what my grandma always told me.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm so excited!  We've already got dinner plans one evening and some beauty shop plans!


----------



## Barbara L

Dove said:


> ...*They don't live very far from Kitchenelf so I will visit her too...*


I'm so jealous (of both of you)!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:


> I'm so jealous (of both of you)!
> 
> Barbara



Why?  You live "close" and you know where I live!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm so glad you are planning this trip, Marge. Maybe it will encourage Sandie, too. I know you will have a wonderful time. Still, be careful with Elf - she's a bit of a wild one. Maybe ya'll need someone to come along and chaperon? (hint, hint )


----------



## Barbara L

I know, but I didn't want to invite myself!  I would so love to meet Marge though.  Hopefully things will work out and we can get up there!

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm so glad you are planning this trip, Marge. Maybe it will encourage Sandie, too. I know you will have a wonderful time. Still, be careful with Elf - she's a bit of a wild one. Maybe ya'll need someone to come along and chaperon? (hint, hint )



LOL - bring it here!

Barbara - Fisher's Mom is picking you up on the way!


----------



## Dove

*I will have to keep a long leash on the little Elf...
Y'all come..would love to have lunch with everyone.
Marge*


----------



## Dove

*Maybe a short leash...*


----------



## kitchenelf

Hey!  I'm harmless


----------



## jennyema

kitchenelf said:


> Hey! I'm harmless


 
The mods know otherwise, LOL!


----------



## kitchenelf

jennyema said:


> The mods know otherwise, LOL!



Hey Dove - I know the rain/storms got your fence- but - is that woodshed still "working"????


----------



## kadesma

Marge,
it's so great to see you here with smiles and having some fun..I think a trip and meeting some of this crew is just what the doctor ordered..I wish my health was better, I'd get my hubby to fire up the motor home, come get you and off we'd all go..wouldn't it be fun to meet all these wonderful friends?
Have fun Marge..
love kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

Marge, the trip sounds like a wonderful idea!  And if you make it to PA, let me know--if we can meet up, we'll treat you to a special meal.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Woo Hoo! I got it. Lets have a traveling Marge instead of the traveling apron.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I love it, JP! As long as nobody decides to just keep her.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Fisher's Mom said:


> I love it, JP! As long as nobody decides to just keep her.


 
Ha,Ha we will just hafto put a GPS tracker on her.


----------



## Barbara L

Great idea!   She can visit all the members of DC, then when she gets back home she can write a book with all her adventures!

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew

We need a title for the book. Heres one.
The Adventures of Traveling Marge and the Magic Wood Shed.


----------



## kitchenelf

jpmcgrew said:


> Woo Hoo! I got it. Lets have a traveling Marge instead of the traveling apron.



She just hates those postage machine stamps on her forehead though!


----------



## Katie H

kitchenelf said:


> She just hates those postage machine stamps on her forehead though!



Maybe she could ask to be hand-cancelled instead.  Then she could choose the spot.


----------



## Dove

*You guys are so funny !!
Yes Elf...my woodshed is still open and the welcome sign is in plain sight. In fact with the fence down it can be seen from the street.It sits right next to the old dog kennel (with 3 runs ) so I can use it for a holding pen...LOL*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

You see what I mean, Marge? These ladies are real live wires!

I had a dream last night and I don't want to scare you with all the sordid details but it involved Elf taking you to lunch and getting the both of you all liquored-up. Then ya'll were asked to leave because Elf was accused of getting too frisky with the waitstaff. The next thing I knew, the both of you got hauled off to the pokey because it seemed that Elf was mooning folks at the Victoria's Secret. We all found out because Katie replaced your avatars with your mug shots!

Now, that was only a dream but make sure you have a good hold on that leash, Marge.

Your well behaved friend, Terry


----------



## Katie H

Fisher's Mom said:


> You see what I mean, Marge? These ladies are real live wires!
> We all found out because Katie replaced your avatars with your mug shots!



Did not!   Well....maybe.


----------



## Barbara L

Fisher's Mom said:


> ...I had a dream last night and I don't want to scare you with all the sordid details but it involved Elf taking you to lunch and getting the both of you all liquored-up. Then ya'll were asked to leave because Elf was accused of getting too frisky with the waitstaff. The next thing I knew, the both of you got hauled off to the pokey because it seemed that Elf was mooning folks at the Victoria's Secret. We all found out because Katie replaced your avatars with your mug shots!...


A dream?  That's not what I heard!

Anyway, there's not a bit of truth to it.  It was dinner, not lunch!

Barbara


----------



## Dove

*Problem is ...I still look like a dog...:-(

this page tells me my smilies are on ..but I can't use one *


----------



## kitchenelf

Katie E said:


> Did not!   Well....maybe.



What ^^she said


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:


> A dream?  That's not what I heard!
> 
> Anyway, there's not a bit of truth to it.  It was dinner, not lunch!
> 
> Barbara



Yea ^^what she said!


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara L said:


> I'm so jealous (of both of you)!
> 
> Barbara


I was just thinking the same thing.   Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Barbara L

ChefJune said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.  Wish I lived closer.


Hopefully James and I will be able to get up there to visit when Marge is out here.  We have been fortunate enough to meet and have Thanksgiving dinner with kitchenelf, but I can't wait to meet Marge!''

Kitchenelf, look away now!

Shhhhhh!  Don't let kitchenelf know that I said this, but she is such a sweet person and a great cook!

Okay k.e. you can look again.  

Barbara


----------



## Dove

*LOL...
I really look forward to being with the Elf and her "Bear" again.
Problen has come up..Sandie is upsetting the Apple cart...she still wants to move and is meeting with a real estate agent Sat. It is up in the hills..a house with 5 acres. Then she can have her horse with her. The real prob. is it is on a very winding road and not a safe place to live . Use to be a biker town...(Georgetown Ca) It is too soon for her to think of moving.
My little Dove was going to stay with Tim.(grandson) He is upset and so is Christopher..I won't even bring my Kevin up right now...I couldn't put it on paper..LOL*


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:


> Hopefully James and I will be able to get up there to visit when Marge is out here.  We have been fortunate enough to meet and have Thanksgiving dinner with kitchenelf, but I can't wait to meet Marge!''
> 
> Kitchenelf, look away now!
> 
> Shhhhhh!  Don't let kitchenelf know that I said this, but she is such a sweet person and a great cook!
> 
> Okay k.e. you can look again.
> 
> Barbara



YOU and James are the sweet ones!  

Barbara - Marge and I were talking (last night or the night before) and we were thinking that maybe we could come in the direction of Charlotte/Matthews.  Remember Rainee?  She has her restaurant up and running and maybe we could meet someplace like that?  Meet one more DC'er!!!!  Both Marge and I would hate for you to have to make that long drive  again!


----------



## kitchenelf

Dove said:


> *LOL...
> I really look forward to being with the Elf and her "Bear" again.
> Problen has come up..Sandie is upsetting the Apple cart...she still wants to move and is meeting with a real estate agent Sat. It is up in the hills..a house with 5 acres. Then she can have her horse with her. The real prob. is it is on a very winding road and not a safe place to live . Use to be a biker town...(Georgetown Ca) It is too soon for her to think of moving.
> My little Dove was going to stay with Tim.(grandson) He is upset and so is Christopher..I won't even bring my Kevin up right now...I couldn't put it on paper..LOL*



Aw Marge!  She really isn't thinking clearly right now.  I think every day will bring a different thought process right now.


----------



## Dove

*We all know that except Sandie...*


----------



## Barbara L

kitchenelf said:


> YOU and James are the sweet ones!
> 
> Barbara - Marge and I were talking (last night or the night before) and we were thinking that maybe we could come in the direction of Charlotte/Matthews. Remember Rainee? She has her restaurant up and running and maybe we could meet someplace like that? Meet one more DC'er!!!! Both Marge and I would hate for you to have to make that long drive again!


We don't mind the drive*, but meeting somewhere would be great too.  I used to have the directions to Rainee's restaurant.  We always wanted to go but need to find it!

*And next time, we are _*not*_ taking the back way!

Barbara


----------



## Green Lady

Hi Marge,

I've been away for awhile now and just caught up on your travel plans.  They sound great!  If you come through the Chicago area let me know.  I'd love to meet you.  I have a guest room ready, if needed!

Also, I think your daughter-in-law should wait to sell.  Rule of thumb is not to make any drastic changes for 1 yr. after a loss.  Too many emotions involved.....bad decisions can be made that way.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My heart goes out to Sandie. When my daughter died many years ago, my husband was desperate to sell our house and move far away. I, on the other hand, could not imagine leaving the last place she was. For me, the house held all those memories of her and for him, it reminded him of her death. It was a very tough time because there is no right or wrong in how we feel. On a primal level, we instinctively pull away from pain - like a child who touches a hot stove. And I think sometimes, when the pain of our loss is soooo bad, we don't think - we just react. I hope Sandie will wait before selling because her feelings may change as she works through her grief and it would be sad if she did something she might regret later. All you can do is love her through this, Marge. I'm still thinking of all of you daily.


----------

